# Roman Reigns announced he is in remission and is back



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1098714525568765953


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: Roman to appear on Raw Monday*

I know this is a terrible thing to say, but I’ve been kind of enjoying the break from him


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: Roman to appear on Raw Monday*

The dude's battling cancer and they fucking have him come show up for TV. Let the dude be and spend time with his family.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Roman to appear on Raw Monday*

Brock attacking him could add some much needed heat to the title feud.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: Roman to appear on Raw Monday*

The sheer desperation. :lmao

I worry about this, because if there's one iota of a chance that Roman will come back soon then Seth won't beat Brock and Raw will still be stuck in the void.

I want Roman to come back and have a great run after the experience he's just had, but I NEVER want to see him vs. Brock ever again.

I also worry he'll go back to the status quo where no one else matters except for Roman. Right now at least he recognizes there's a problem. If Roman is back there's a very good chance he won't.


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

*Re: Roman to appear on Raw Monday*

Another nail in the coffin of The Man. She fails to bring up the ratings and now they are using a cancer patient to up the rating thanks to the Man, Queen, Baddest Woman in the World, Beast, Monster Among Men etc


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Roman to appear on Raw Monday*

I really hope that he has some good news for us, like maybe he'll back sooner than we all think (not now obviously though). It seems so, considering all the things he's been up to since October.

Just seeing him again is going to make my week, I miss him SO much.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: Roman to appear on Raw Monday*

FUCK YEAH. 

I've missed the big fella so much.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Roman to appear on Raw Monday*



Mango13 said:


> The dude's battling cancer and they fucking have him come show up for TV. Let the dude be and spend time with his family.




This. Unless Roman asked to come on which I doubt why is he appearing? When he returns I want a mega pop don’t burn it out already. This is a dude who because of terrible shit is going to be able to be made into the Star they wanted. Keep him away for now until he is ready to return.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Roman to appear on Raw Monday*

Just let the dude rest and leave him alone. fpalm


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: Roman to appear on Raw Monday*



KingofKings1524 said:


> Brock attacking him could add some much needed heat to the title feud.


Honestly, that was my first thought as bad as it sounds. Cheap heat but yea


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Roman to appear on Raw Monday*

I’ll be pissed if he’s just there for Ric Flair’s birthday celebration. Isn’t that this week? Hopefully THE BIG DOG has some great news for us though! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: Roman to appear on Raw Monday*

WWE desperately using the BIG DAWGS star power to save this shitty show... And yes, I am gonna watch just for him.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: Roman to appear on Raw Monday*

Cool, it will be good to see him again

Hopefully he has good news


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Roman to appear on Raw Monday*

There goes the possibility of a big pop for when/if he were to come back permanently. And a lack of a surprise, too. Already ruined.

Sad.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Roman to appear on Raw Monday*

So yeah, how about instead of worrying about booking or agendas, we just support the guy who's battling a life threatening illness on our TV while we can.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Roman to appear on Raw Monday*

If they really hype this, I’m expecting good news. If it’s just this tweet and a small part in the Raw preview, I’m expecting no news and just a “I’m still fighting and I will be back ‘soon.’”


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Roman to appear on Raw Monday*



TyAbbotSucks said:


> Honestly, that was my first thought as bad as it sounds. Cheap heat but yea


Vince loves the cheap heat. And if Roman is healthy enough to take a couple of F5’s, then you know it’s coming.


----------



## Erramayhem89 (Jul 10, 2017)

*Re: Roman to appear on Raw Monday*

So instead of doing it randomly and him possibly getting a huge pop they have to spoil it. Blows my mind.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: Roman to appear on Raw Monday*



Showstopper said:


> There goes the possibility of a big pop for when/if he were to come back permanently. And a lack of a surprise, too. Already ruined.
> 
> Sad.


I hope the dude still gets a good pop when he comes out.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: Roman to appear on Raw Monday*



Erramayhem89 said:


> So instead of doing it randomly and him possibly getting a huge pop they have to spoil it. Blows my mind.


Can't get the possible ratings boost without announcing it beforehand. This company really is scummy sometimes.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Roman to appear on Raw Monday*

Roman should absolutely not be involved in anything unless he’s definitely returning. Just let him say his peace and go back to recovering.


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

*Re: Roman to appear on Raw Monday*

LOL WWE brought Iran flag in KSA to get heat so Roman getting beaten up is not totally out of question


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

It's to work into the Brock/Seth feud going on that's all it is.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: Roman to appear on Raw Monday*

:vince5 "DAMN IT, I DON'T CARE THAT YOU HAVE CANCER! THE ROSTER IS STALE AND HALF OF THEM HATE IT HERE! I NEED YOU, GOD DAMN IT! NOW GET YOUR ASS OVER HERE BY MONDAY!"


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

TD Stinger said:


> So yeah, how about instead of worrying about booking or agendas, we just support the guy who's battling a life threatening illness on our TV while we can.


There’s not room for both? Every decent person wishes Roman well and is hoping for good news. But how does it hurt Reigns for people to discuss the reasons surrounding this appearance? Is WWE above reproach now?


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: Roman to appear on Raw Monday*

Remember that there were rumors months ago that said they were going to use his illness as part of the Seth/Brock story. It's lacked so much heat that it wouldn't surprise me if those rumors came true.

I think he'll share some good news that his recovery is going better than expected but they're still going to exploit it.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Roman to appear on Raw Monday*

Hopefully, he'll deliver some good news.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

He's been looking good in photos.

I guess they're going to have him play a part in the Brock-Rollins feud.

Probably will be at ringside and maybe even spear Brock to set up the win.


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

*Re: Roman to appear on Raw Monday*

Terrible idea. 

I was looking forward to Ambrose being gone and have 2/3 of the shield not stinking up my tv finally. Thanks a lot Obama

:tenay


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Roman to appear on Raw Monday*



NotGuilty said:


> Thanks a lot Obama
> 
> :tenay


I did not expect this meme and I enjoyed it


----------



## iarwain (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: Roman to appear on Raw Monday*

I wish him well in his cancer battle.
But if/when they bring back Roman Reigns and start pushing him like they did before (which seems inevitable), I'm cancelling the WWE Network and going back to boycotting all WWE merchandise. I ain't paying for that shit.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Roman to appear on Raw Monday*

This seems like a cheap ratings stunt by Vince but it’ll be good to see Roman again.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Roman to appear on Raw Monday*

If Roman was ever gonna come back I feel like it should've been a surprise after a long time away from the ring, not something interrupted with updates.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Roman to appear on Raw Monday*



Empress said:


> This seems like a cheap ratings stunt by Vince but it’ll be good to see Roman again.


That's what it feels like.

I'm glad to see Reigns on the show again but I can't help but be skeptical of the reasoning/timing behind this.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: Roman to appear on Raw Monday*

HOLY SHIT! :mark

BIG DOGGG


----------



## Styl1994 (Jul 24, 2018)

Hope Roman Reigns is doing well, it feels like Vince McMahon now knows their is a problem but doesn’t know how to fix it so he is throwing different ideas at a wall on a weekly basis.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Roman to appear on Raw Monday*

Yuck.


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: Roman to appear on Raw Monday*

He's going to announce that he can wrestle again and then Rollins comes out and hands over his Rumble win to Roman. 

:vince Lesnar vs Reigns yet again, probably worse than their last encounter too if it's possible.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Roman to appear on Raw Monday*

Women showing more skin
Bringing back old wrestlers
Randomly bringing up multiple NXT wrestlers
Now bringing back their FOTC who is fighting cancer

They know they're in trouble.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Roman to appear on Raw Monday*

Hope this is a good sign of his recovery and treatment. Speaks to the desperation of WWE if they've asked Roman to pop in for a segment between chemo treatment.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

*Re: Roman to appear on Raw Monday*










HE HAS THE CANCER.

If you get that reference, you're an individual of good taste.

Anyway, I continue (like all of us, I would think) to wish Roman an easy and speedy recovery. Crossing my fingers for good news, but even if it's simply a "my treatment continues" sort of thing, that's fine. Best wishes to him.


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

*Re: Roman to appear on Raw Monday*

The Dog is coming back to show how to get ratings up.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Roman to appear on Raw Monday*

I miss the Big Dog but this is fucking stupid. Reigns' return should be a surprise when he's healthy and he should come to make a save for Seth or whoever the most over babyface is at the time.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Okay I don't know what to say except this is going to go three ways number one it's become worse number 2 it's become better on number 3 it's still the same which would be no reason for him to come out and deliver speech


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Roman to appear on Raw Monday*

I am not sure if I wanna hear him speak about cancer on a wrestling show like this... I mean it seems in bad taste, I would rather he come back when he is good and healthy and surprise everyone and probably get a huge pop, I want to believe he'll get better and down the line he returns. But keeping him showing up like this isn't the way. Absence makes the heart grow fonder after all and the longer the absence the more fonder his return.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I would hate to have him just to come out to get F5 by Brock Lesnar that would be very lame but then again it's a WWE it's probably going to happen


----------



## eljoker (May 30, 2011)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw Monday*

I wish his return in any capacity was a surprise. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

Mango13 said:


> The dude's battling cancer and they fucking have him come show up for TV. Let the dude be and spend time with his family.


Sorry but he should lose this privilege. Vince would know he’s been filming stuff for weeks now when he should be at home. Disloyalty whilst getting paid to be ill and I say this as someone that’s had a form cancer as a young adult too.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw Monday*

And people think Vince doesn't care about ratings.

What's next? 

Classic Raw?
Raw Roulette?
Stone Cold guest host?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw Monday*

Its pretty sad Vince is going to use Reigns battling cancer to try and get him over and get ratings up

Sickening


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw Monday*

Discount Jason Momoa should just fuck off.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw Monday*

So even if they do get the ratings jump that they want this week with this in-authentic shit, the ratings are just gonna go right back down next week. So they are wasting Roman's grand return for nothing. It doesn't matter if you get people to watch one week, because unless the real problem is solved in creative the people are not coming back the following week. I don't understand how this company does not understand this. This company is fucking stupid as fuck. What's next? You gonna call Goldberg back up or another legend? I can't stand these people honestly. There's no way Reigns requested this, it's all Vince.

Other than that, I really hope the guy is doing well and I am still looking forward to what he has to say. He looks pretty happy in recent photos.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw Monday*

Put him in the tag match with Strowman


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Roman to appear on Raw Monday*



Empress said:


> This seems like a cheap ratings stunt by Vince but it’ll be good to see Roman again.


Was coming in to say the same thing. While it'll be nice to see him back and hear about his progress, this just seems like an attempt to bump the ratings for a night. Just seems tacky imo.


----------



## Ladies Man 30 (Feb 3, 2019)

Still gonna boo him. Cancer changes nothing if he’s still getting undeservedly pushed.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw Monday*

I’ll make sure to avoid this Raw like the plague

This is happening 20 minutes from me and I wouldn’t go if I was given tickets


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw Monday*

Reigns is going to use his Make-A-Wish on Ambrose staying with the company.


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw Monday*



Ladies Man 30 said:


> Still gonna boo him. Cancer changes nothing if he’s still getting undeservedly pushed.


Get a life man


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw Monday*



Ladies Man 30 said:


> Still gonna boo him. Cancer changes nothing if he’s still getting undeservedly pushed.


Grow up, wrestling isn't everything.


----------



## Swindle (Jul 24, 2018)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw Monday*

If Roman wants to give an update, I got no issue with it, I wish him the best


----------



## Ladies Man 30 (Feb 3, 2019)

Joe Goldberg said:


> Ladies Man 30 said:
> 
> 
> > Still gonna boo him. Cancer changes nothing if he’s still getting undeservedly pushed.
> ...


Enjoy Roman headlining Wrestlemania as the goody good baby face for another 10 years cause of cancer beating situation. Vince knows nobody’s gonna boo him once he gets healthy so he can do whatever he wants now with no hesitation.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Maybe he will announce he'll be at Wrestlemania watching the pay-per-view who knows but I do think it's too early to bring them back unless he's already decided he's ready to come back in the rain


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw Monday*

I mean this may be the most obvious ratings stunt possible but I don't care hoping for some good news from Roman and hope things are going smoothly in his recovery. (I am admittedly very much lacking knowledge in this area but I have to assume recovery is going at least decently given he was filming for that fast and furious spin off right? I don't know anyone who's had this disease or had it myself so if I'm horribly wrong then my bad)


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw Monday*



Ladies Man 30 said:


> Enjoy Roman headlining Wrestlemania as the goody good baby face for another 10 years cause of cancer beating situation. Vince knows nobody’s gonna boo him once he gets healthy so he can do whatever he wants now with no hesitation.


Who gives a fuck that he goes on to headline Wrestlemania 1000 times in his career. The fact that he has defeated cancer twice in his life is itself worthy of HOF and 1000 WM main events


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw Monday*

I'm expecting good news. I doubt he'd appear on the show if his health is status quo or worse. 

The McMahons aren't completely evil. I'm sure they know that the fans care about Roman and want to get an update on his condition. This is a good thing.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

YES!!

Finally, the FOTC has come back...

Announcing it beforehand allows the entire Raw crowd to make signs and get excited so the reaction is as loud and positive as possible. Everyone will be excited in anticipation.

I hope it’s good news and then Brock comes out.... Seth Rollins AND Dean Ambrose then standing tall over Brock, doing the Shield fists.

Then Dean pulls a piece of paper out and signs it.

Lol



Ladies Man 30 said:


> Joe Goldberg said:
> 
> 
> > Ladies Man 30 said:
> ...


At the very least, Roman’s real life story will make his kayfabe stories a lot more interesting. 

Go back and watch WM31 and listen to Roman say “I can and I will”.... now listen to that within the context of beating cancer.

It’s a much more believable and inspirational story now.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw Monday*

I'm soooo excited. :mark

I can't wait to see Roman. First and foremost, I hope he is doing better and gives us a positive update on his health. If he's doing better and looking possible that he may return, I'm sure he's still *far* off from returning. When he returns, they should keep it a surprise, but in the mean time what's wrong with an update? :shrug

Give me a positive Reigns update, Ricochet again and Seth Rollins cleared and this upcoming Monday will be minttttt. :banderas


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw Monday*

Maybe Roman asked for the opportunity to appear on RAW...? If the guy enjoyed his time active in the ring I can imagine him missing being there to the point of wanting to make an appearance.

I agree that Vince is probably salivating at the possible ratings boost, but i'm not as negative about it.

Looking forward to the update on Romans battle. Hopefully all is going well.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

*Re: Roman to appear on Raw Monday*



KingofKings1524 said:


> Brock attacking him could add some much needed heat to the title feud.


Yeah. And I bet people are freaking out over this idea but Reigns wouldn't be the first athlete to get physical through a cancer battle, especially not one that I would believe is going very well if they're gonna have him address his condition on TV. 

I told people not to worry. Statistically speaking Roman has like a 7% chance of succumbing to this. He'll be back for real before long and I wouldn't be surprised if returned on Monday


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw Monday*

You people are so fucking fickle. 

Roman is trash. I don't care if he had cancer or not it has no bearing on my opinion of roman reigns the wrestler. I care for Joe the human being and of course I want him as a human to be okay. But I am absolutely not excited for his return to wrestling, because I'm not fickle and him having cancer doesn't change my opinion of him being a trash wrestler.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

*Does the Context of Roman’s Story Change Forever?*

In the past, many felt like Roman’s story was transparent and forced. You couldn’t buy into the idea of Roman Reigns ever really needing to overcome any form of adversity, because he was the golden boy with the family heritage and the looks.

But Joe’s real life story of battling cancer, twice, while keeping the first battle a secret... it doesn’t get more real than that.

Does that change the context of how you feel about Roman’s (hopeful) future storylines about a babyface overcoming some kind of adversity?

Does it make it feel more real now?

I was watching WM31 recently and I found Roman’s video package inspirational in light of the knowledge that he’s previously beaten cancer. “I can and I will” takes on new meaning.

Everyone wishes him well in real life. But on TV, do you think Roman’s real life story changes how you (and other ppl) will feel if/when he’s facing adversity in future storylines? Does the context of him (hopefully) beating cancer twice enhance your experience of his TV character going forward?


----------



## Ladies Man 30 (Feb 3, 2019)

Bestiswaswillbe said:


> You people are so fucking fickle.
> 
> Roman is trash. I don't care if he had cancer or not it has no bearing on my opinion of roman reigns the wrestler. I care for Joe the human being and of course I want him as a human to be okay. But I am absolutely not excited for his return to wrestling, because I'm not fickle and him having cancer doesn't change my opinion of him being a trash wrestler.


YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

*Re: Does the Context of Roman’s Story Change Forever?*

It does. It doesn't make him a better promo guy or anything. But it adds something that is at least interesting to his story. In fact, the WWE would be smart to do a career retrospective showing him breaking all his records, getting all his wins... "and through all that, I was fighting a whole other battle that the world wasn't aware of"


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Bestiswaswillbe said:


> You people are so fucking fickle.
> 
> Roman is trash. I don't care if he had cancer or not it has no bearing on my opinion of roman reigns the wrestler. I care for Joe the human being and of course I want him as a human to be okay. But I am absolutely not excited for his return to wrestling, because I'm not fickle and him having cancer doesn't change my opinion of him being a trash wrestler.


I understand you’re not trashing the man in saying this.

But don’t you feel differently towards the character knowing what the man went through?

Wrestling blurs the lines between reality and kayfabe all the time and all TV characters have shades of real life to them, usually dialled up to 10.

Why wouldn’t new knowledge about the man change the way ppl view his character?

I get that in the past, you could say “what adversity has Roman ever faced? He was handed everything!” - but now you can’t say that.


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

*Re: Does the Context of Roman’s Story Change Forever?*

Hopefully they won't script him anywhere near as much after this. His, "My name is Joe.." right before he left is the best promo he gave since joining the main roster. Why? Because it was real, and it sounded real.

I think Roman / Joe could be much better on the mic if they would just give him some bullet points and let him do his own lines from there. Much of his mic work comes across like he's reciting memorized lines, because that's what he's doing...


----------



## Joe Moore (Dec 11, 2018)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw Monday*

Shot a movie, did a meet and greet that lasted 3 hours at a car convention for WWE, so it shouldn't be a problem to hold a promo for a couple of minutes.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw Monday*

Just read somewhere that’s a pretty random source that Vince is pushing him to come back for a Mania match...fuck this company if true 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrokenFreakinNeck (Jan 1, 2019)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw Monday*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1098756369350619137


----------



## Matthew Castillo (Jun 9, 2018)

*Re: Does the Context of Roman’s Story Change Forever?*

Yes, and booked well it could be an inspiring and unique hook should he come back. Personally an angle that could work is have him come back deliberately less toned with the implication that he has to prove himself even if he's not back to one hundred percent (in storyline, irl that should make sure he's in full remission and otherwise good health before even thinking about letting him back into the ring). Done tastefully with limited live mic time and a mix of quality taped promos and packages it could make a compelling overcoming the odds story that could connect with the audience.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Does the Context of Roman’s Story Change Forever?*

He's still boring, lacks charisma and is overall pretty average for a top main eventer. My feelings on the matter have no bearing on him beating cancer in real life. This is pro wrestling. Him overcoming adversity will still be because Vince loves the guy and has booked him to overcome such adversity and that'll always be on the forefront of my mind. Ultimately, I want to be entertained and if all of his future storylines (if he comes back) are based around him overcoming cancer, it'll get boring real quick. 

But I respect him more than I ever did before for sure.


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw Monday*



IronMan8 said:


> I understand you’re not trashing the man in saying this.
> 
> But don’t you feel differently towards the character knowing what the man went through?
> 
> ...


Someones personal life has no bearing on how I feel about them as an entertainer. Chris Benoit was a great entertainer, but he was a piece of shit IRL. I still watch Benoit matches because he was a great entertainer, but I acknowledge he was a trash human.

I don't see how him having Leukemia is going to make him anymore interesting or less bland. Like what story is there to tell? He over came cancer and was handed the belt? Wrestling is fake.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

*Re: Does the Context of Roman’s Story Change Forever?*

It's a bit cynical to think about this since the man is legitimately fighting for his life, but I'll play along.

Other than the powers-that-be, the two men most responsible for Reigns' failure (from a booking standpoint) are John Cena and Daniel Bryan. Fans rejected Cena because his campaign against The Man always felt phony; they embraced Bryan and revolted when WWE was poised to replace one muscled-up babyface (Cena) for another (Batista). 

WWE's biggest mistake of the last 20 years is not Batista winning the Rumble. It's not even Bryan *not* winning in 2015, since injuries halted his career months later. 

Watch the tape of the '15 Rumble. Fans don't just revolt because Bryan is out - as Big Show and Kane dump out Dolph Ziggler, Dean Ambrose, and Bray Wyatt, it becomes clear fans would have loved ANY of those guys winning. Just not Cena Mark II.

Reigns' fate was sealed that night. Fans NEVER recovered, no matter what WWE tried. Hell, WWE hijacked the entire 2016 Rumble for a sad reenactment of the '99 Austin/McMahon story, and the fans hated it. Reigns never should have been "the guy" - we know this because WWE only started their "we no longer need a single #1 guy anymore" bullshit company line after the Reigns experiment had clearly failed.

Now, however, for the first time, the Roman Reigns character feels human and real and relatable, because he's had to overcome a very real obstacle, not the bullshit that the audience knew WWE had lazily trotted out over half a decade. If we're lucky enough to see him make a full recovery and return, he'll be the most over babyface since 2014 Daniel Bryan and 2004 John Cena.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw Monday*

Mmmh...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1098756369350619137


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw Monday*

Looks like The Big Dog has some news to share. Might be more than just a pop for the ratings. Welcome back then.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*Re: Does the Context of Roman’s Story Change Forever?*

He'll get the biggest pop of his career when (if) he returns.

And then people will stop giving a shit within a month unless they do some realllllly big character changes.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw Monday*

Maybe I can finally get #wankfist trending.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Does the Context of Roman’s Story Change Forever?*

It took the guy's cancer coming back for fans to be more than half way behind him. Speaks more to WWE's ineptness than anything else. They don't deserve a second chance to make it right, but the company very well may have that if all goes well. If Reigns returns and is booed within the first 3 months being back, it'll go to show WWE as a whole aren't worth their salt, to me at least. Talent was never the problem, it was/is the company behind it.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

*Re: Does the Context of Roman’s Story Change Forever?*

How is it cynical? Roman wouldn't be the first athlete where a successful cancer battle shaped their career narrative. It's only natural, not cynical


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Does the Context of Roman’s Story Change Forever?*



DulyNoted said:


> He'll get the biggest pop of his career when (if) he returns.
> 
> And then people will stop giving a shit within a month unless they do some realllllly big character changes.


Pretty much this. I don't know if it'll ever go back to most crowds booing him again, but I can see it going back to being mixed if things don't actually change with Roman.

For me, I don't feel any differently about him. The truth is this, while I do genuinely hope he beats cancer and can live a long and happy life, I don't want him ever coming back to the ring as a wrestler. I'd hope he opts for a less physical and potentially more lucrative career in Hollywood.

That said, I have no doubt this will change the perception of him for many.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

V-Trigger said:


> Mmmh...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1098756369350619137


Being on Raw and Good Morning America next day. Tells me he has some good news to talk about. I have a feeling the cancer currently gone.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw Monday*



imthegame19 said:


> Being on Raw and Good Morning America next day. Tells me he has some good news to talk about. I have a feeling the cancer currently gone.


That's what I am thinking too. If he is doing that GMA interview the very next day then I think it is safe to assume that they have something planned for him for Mania.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw Monday*



Dolorian said:


> That's what I am thinking too. If he is doing that GMA interview the very next day then I think it is safe to assume that they have something planned for him for Mania.


First and foremost, I hope the news is that his cancer is in remission.

As for Mania, he may be the host if they want him involved.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Dolorian said:


> That's what I am thinking too. If he is doing that GMA interview the very next day then I think it is safe to assume that they have something planned for him for Mania.


Maybe its Braun,Reigns,Ambrose vs McIntyre,Lashley and Corbin at Mania. Could be why Ambrose turned face again and started doing stuff with McIntyre last week. Even though he got squashed in their match. While Balor will probably be defending IC title in some multi-man match and Kurt Angle in singles retirement match maybe against Cena.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw Monday*



Empress said:


> First and foremost, I hope the news is that his cancer is in remission.
> 
> As for Mania, he may be the host if they want him involved.


Let's hope that's the news 

Him being the host for Mania would certainly be interesting.

In any case, looking forward to Monday and whatever news Reigns has to share!


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw Monday*

YES!!! Please be able to wrestle :mark:


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: Roman to appear on Raw Monday*



Jedah said:


> The sheer desperation. :lmao
> 
> I worry about this, because if there's one iota of a chance that Roman will come back soon then Seth won't beat Brock and Raw will still be stuck in the void.
> 
> ...


*One thing about this worry, is that apparently Seth was penciled to beat Roman and Dean while Roman was still champ or something at WrestleMania 35 in a 3way...so for once Roman may have not been destined to win the match and Seth was, so like, I don't think Roman recovering early affects Seth winning the belt, because Seth was destined to get his crowning moment at Mania 35 from the get go.*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw Monday*



> I worry about this, because if there's one iota of a chance that Roman will come back soon then Seth won't beat Brock and Raw will still be stuck in the void.


Let's keep AEW in mind. The last thing WWE wants is Seth bouncing like Ambrose did. If Roman is coming back and Seth doesn't matter anymore, especially if he's supposed to win, it may not go down well.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw Monday*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Let's keep AEW in mind. The last thing WWE wants is Seth bouncing like Ambrose did. If Roman is coming back and Seth doesn't matter anymore, especially if he's supposed to win, it may not go down well.


Rollins not leaving after that would make him the biggest pussy. You gotta have self respect.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw Monday*



V-Trigger said:


> Mmmh...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1098756369350619137


Announcing retirement on Raw.

Discuss it the following day on GMA

Some people on this forum REALLY don't understand how hard returning leukaemia is. If he's beaten it already, it'd be an absolute surprise. If anything, he's announcing his retirement OR with the possibility that he does beat it (His treatment takes up to 2 years to be considered in remission) he'll announce that he's the host of WM this year.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw Monday*

Looks like I'll be watching RAW for the first time in ages.


Hoping for some good news, but I'm fairly certain that he's recovering nicely.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw Monday*

I mean it's fine if it's just a pre-taped video, but if they're actually asking him to show up at the arena, then this is one of the most disgusting promotional things I've ever seen. Especially considering it's obviously a ratings grab attempt. Let him be and recover as much as humanly possible.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw Monday*



Erik. said:


> Announcing retirement on Raw.
> 
> Discuss it the following day on GMA
> 
> Some people on this forum REALLY don't understand how hard returning leukaemia is. If he's beaten it already, it'd be an absolute surprise. If anything, he's announcing his retirement OR with the possibility that he does beat it (His treatment takes up to 2 years to be considered in remission) he'll announce that he's the host of WM this year.


You're being too negative too soon.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw Monday*



prosperwithdeen said:


> You're being too negative too soon.


When it's cancer, I have been programmed to expect the worst, unfortunately.

He'll make a recovery, of that I am 100% sure, he's a tough bastard but absolutely no way is it that soon, especially soon enough for him to do anything meaningful in 7 weeks time at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw Monday*



Erik. said:


> When it's cancer, I have been programmed to expect the worst, unfortunately.
> 
> He'll make a recovery, of that I am 100% sure, he's a tough bastard but absolutely no way is it that soon, especially soon enough for him to do anything meaningful in 7 weeks time at Wrestlemania.


I think if anything he will just be giving a good update. At least that's what I hope. But even if he's healthy there's no reason to involve him in WM plans.


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw Monday*



Erik. said:


> Announcing retirement on Raw.
> 
> Discuss it the following day on GMA
> 
> Some people on this forum REALLY don't understand how hard returning leukaemia is. If he's beaten it already, it'd be an absolute surprise. If anything, he's announcing his retirement OR with the possibility that he does beat it (His treatment takes up to 2 years to be considered in remission) he'll announce that he's the host of WM this year.


To be fair we dont know anything about his treatment though. When he had cancer 10 years ago he returned to play football that same year. Anything is possible. Im just hoping to hear the word remission. Picturing him wrestling by Mania feels crazy but im very optimistic and hopeful at the moment.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw Monday*



Walk With Elias said:


> To be fair we dont know anything about his treatment though. When he had cancer 10 years ago he returned to play football that same year. Anything is possible. Im just hoping to hear the word remission. Picturing him wrestling by Mania feels crazy but im very optimistic and hopeful at the moment.


It's RETURNING leukaemia - it's a different animal mate.



prosperwithdeen said:


> I think if anything he will just be giving a good update. At least that's what I hope. But even if he's healthy there's no reason to involve him in WM plans.


I always assumed Reigns would be involved in Mania in some way anyway, a simple raise of the hand of Rollins after his match with Brock, all The Shield guys in the ring for the last time to create a nice little moment for them all.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw Monday*

Like many was saying, I wanted to this to be a surprise as well. It's obvious that Vince is desperate for ratings or they would have kept it secret. That's one of the biggest things I miss about back in the day, no social media. I loved seeing returns out of no where and popping huge.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw Monday*



Erik. said:


> Announcing retirement on Raw.
> 
> Discuss it the following day on GMA
> 
> Some people on this forum REALLY don't understand how hard returning leukaemia is. If he's beaten it already, it'd be an absolute surprise. If anything, he's announcing his retirement OR with the possibility that he does beat it (His treatment takes up to 2 years to be considered in remission) he'll announce that he's the host of WM this year.


Based on the verbiage the Vince and HHH are using, it leads me to believe it's positive.


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw Monday*



Erik. said:


> Announcing retirement on Raw.
> 
> Discuss it the following day on GMA
> 
> Some people on this forum REALLY don't understand how hard returning leukaemia is. If he's beaten it already, it'd be an absolute surprise. If anything, he's announcing his retirement OR with the possibility that he does beat it (His treatment takes up to 2 years to be considered in remission) he'll announce that he's the host of WM this year.


If he is actually returning already then it was probably a work all along to try to get him cheered. All the recent pics of Roman surfacing does not look like someone battling leukemia. I wouldn't put it past Vince. You do not recover from Leukemia in a couple months.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw Monday*



The Inbred Goatman said:


> Based on the verbiage the Vince and HHH are using, it leads me to believe it's positive.


If it IS positive - then he's in Seths corner at Wrestlemania or hosting Wrestlemania. 

They want eyes on their product int he build up to Wrestlemania. It's already creating buzz because people genuinely think there's a chance he could potentially be in a match at Mania or something similar, when he won't be.

Brock Lesnar, A big Ric Flair celebration, Becky interrupting said celebration and a Roman Reigns announcement will all be present on this coming Raw - they'll hope for a huge ratings boost.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw Monday*



Bestiswaswillbe said:


> If he is actually returning already then it was probably a work all along to try to get him cheered. All the recent pics of Roman surfacing does not look like someone battling leukemia. I wouldn't put it past Vince. You do not recover from Leukemia in a couple months.


I've had many family members suffer and die from cancer.

So many people are misinformed on the effects of cancer and each effect for an individual

You can have someone in Stage 3 and they'll look fine and dandy, and then you'll have someone in Stage 1 and they look miserable.

Reigns looking fit and healthy simply doesn't mean anything unless you're Roman Reigns and know exactly what you're feeling. 

There's no way the WWE would stoop THIS low to work the audience and get Reigns cheered. Absolutely no way.


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw Monday*



Erik. said:


> I've had many family members suffer and die from cancer.
> 
> So many people are misinformed on the effects of cancer and each effect for an individual
> 
> ...


I know it's quite the conspiracy theory, but let's not forget Vince is the same guy that exploits deaths all the time, so tbh exploiting someone living isn't even as bad as what he's done in the past.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw Monday*



Erik. said:


> There's no way the WWE would stoop THIS low to work the audience and get Reigns cheered. Absolutely no way.


There's absolutely way they would stoop THIS low.....they just know they wouldn't get away with it.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw Monday*

Roman Reigns thread drawing.

:banderas


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

At the time, someone said there’s 1 type of treatment that is like a pre-treatment and sometimes it’s successful without going through full-blown chemo. In such cases, you can be in remission after a couple of months and keep your hair, etc.

If he did have full blown chemo, I believe that’s when he’d be looking at 2 years on the sidelines... right??

If he’s ready to return by mania, it would mean the early treatment worked and he beat it quickly. That’s my primitive understanding from what I read online when he made the original announcement. Probably wrong though.


----------



## The Capo (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw Monday*



The Inbred Goatman said:


> Based on the verbiage the Vince and HHH are using, it leads me to believe it's positive.




Not to mention all the WWE superstars tweeting about it welcoming him back.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I mean it would not make sense for him to come on stage and say hey guys I feel good but I'll keep you updated and of course certainly we don't want to hear bad news he would probably still be out a little more just to give it time so it's likely that he's coming back


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Erik. said:


> V-Trigger said:
> 
> 
> > Mmmh...
> ...


Well there you go it's got to be something that he's coming back there's no way it would be anything bad because he's already mentioned something bad about his situation


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw Monday*

Do some of you guys SERIOUSLY believe that not only would WWE fake a guy having leukemia for ratings, but also that Roman himself would AGREE to that? I really fucking doubt it.

And just cos he has cancer doesn't mean he has to look like he's dying and that he's bald and can't do anything. All cancers are different and all people suffering from it are different. Roman was fit, healthy and active before it returned, that would really have helped him a lot.

We're just gonna have to wait and see what he says. There's a lot of people jumping to conclusions in this thread, saying he'll wrestle at Mania or even be there, we don't know right now.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Bestiswaswillbe said:


> Erik. said:
> 
> 
> > Announcing retirement on Raw.
> ...


If the WWE did a work about cancer and they got exposed, it would completely and utterly destroy their brand forever. It’d be nowhere near worth the risk. 

This is the mindset of the worst portion of the hardcore wrestling fans and proves how unfairly some have perceived Roman all along...


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw Monday*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> There's absolutely way they would stoop THIS low.....they just know they wouldn't get away with it.


They could get away with it. Just play it off like ..since he supposedly had leukemia before, a test showed it might be back, but the doctors at the "medical facility" just cleared him, test was wrong, it was a false alarm all along Austin.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm willing to bet he will be at ringside watching Seth vs Brock but can you imagine if he turned heel and help Brock win LOL the heat he would get


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw Monday*



IronMan8 said:


> If the WWE did a work about cancer and they got exposed, it would completely and utterly destroy their brand forever. It’d be nowhere near worth the risk.
> 
> This is the mindset of the worst portion of the hardcore wrestling fans and proves how unfairly some have perceived Roman all along...


I'm only being half serious lol 

the half being Vince is that bat shit crazy.

But yea I don't like Roman. Never have, probably never will. He's got that John Cena stank on him that made me quit watching entirely from 2006-2012.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

Lesnar taking a Triple Powerbomb at wrestlemania believe that, Shield Pose to close out the show.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw Monday*

If anything its an update and at absolute most it's a final shield reunion at mania. One more triple powerbomb to close at mania with Seth as champ.

There's absolutely no way Romans recovered in 6 months as @Erik said. If anything this just sets up the shield curtain call


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw Monday*

Well this thread has made me officially hate wrestling fans.

Bunch of geeks that take wrestling so serious that they think someone having cancer is faked.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw Monday*

I don't see why this is a thing. Only reason I can think is he either 'pep talks' Seth, or gets destroyed by Lesnar. Anything other than that is just stupid.

Hope he gets booed still.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw Monday*

Yeah, this is going to end with Lesnar F5’ing him, isn’t it? Perfect way to build heat for him ahead of WM...


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw Monday*

*They are probably going to use him just to have him, Steph, and Dana mention who will be the next recipient of the Warrior Award.*...and then as he gives an update, Brock Lesnar will F5 him out of nowhere.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw Monday*

Hopefully he's there to help the Seth/Brock build. It's not like the feud doesn't need help because it does. Right now there's more excitement with the RAW Women's Title match and Kofi Kingston.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wow some of you think he's retiring I mean guess it makes a little sense but I don't think he would return this soon to announce he's retiring I'm just saying


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw Monday*

This is typical Vince to milk this for all it's worth. Serious real life stuff like Cancer should be kept private and any updates should not be done infront of 15,000 people. This is not some storyline. Using a life threatening illness to garner media attention and ratings. Sickening.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

JTB33b said:


> This is typical Vince to milk this for all it's worth. Serious real life stuff like Cancer should be kept private and any updates should not be done infront of 15,000 people. This is not some storyline. Using a life threatening illness to garner media attention and ratings. Sickening.


It’ll be done in front of millions of ppl around the world, not 15,000.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw Monday*



Bestiswaswillbe said:


> You people are so fucking fickle.
> 
> Roman is trash. I don't care if he had cancer or not it has no bearing on my opinion of roman reigns the wrestler. I care for Joe the human being and of course I want him as a human to be okay. But I am absolutely not excited for his return to wrestling, because I'm not fickle and him having cancer doesn't change my opinion of him being a trash wrestler.


Echoing my thoughts here.

Nothing against the guy himself, but he's one of the worst "sports entertainers" I've ever had the misfortune of watching.


----------



## shadows123 (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw Monday*

Vince must really be very desperate for ratings :lol .. plus how badly must the main event build suck (in Vince's eyes) for them to bring a guy whos battling leukemia to promote a feud..

Plus unlike others, I dont think wwe would do a storyline around cancer and keep Roman off TV to get him cheered...thats some elaborate shit which would only bring in a lot of negative PR for the company if it got exposed and frankly would probably not be able to recover from it.... I mean think about it..Vince used to troll fans by bringing him out time and again, at times in unwarranted situations and also the repeated main events..and you think he would keep him away from broadcast? Dont think even Vince for all his crazy ideas would pull some shit like that :lol

That said, expecting the "arguably one of the greatest of all time" or "Leader of the one of the greatest factions of all time" or something like that from Michael Cole :cole


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw Monday*



.christopher. said:


> Echoing my thoughts here.
> 
> Nothing against the guy himself, but he's one of the worst "sports entertainers" I've ever had the misfortune of watching.


You must have not watched the current roster.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw Monday*



Soul Rex said:


> You must have not watched the current roster.


To be honest, no, I haven't!

I haven't watched a proper ep since probably 2014. I only watch NXT, Bryan segments/matches, and the odd thing from the other few talents I like occasionally.

Still, Reigns is up there with Cena as the most off-putting, channel-changing inducing talent I've seen.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw Monday*

I'm actually kinda scared. This could be either good or bad news.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw Monday*

"Appear". I don't think he'll actually be live in person at Raw. They will likely just play a prerecorded video of him giving an update.


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

I haven’t read the whole thread but I’ve seen on this page someone poo pooing it, but my first thought was this is the retirement speech and the build being Seth is doing this for ‘The Big Dawg!’ He is doing that film with Rock, maybe he has landed something decent already like Batista. A video update gives Vince something to plug, they plug Roman’s career move and they can use it to push Seth’s underdog build against Brock. I’ve thought a while it was building to Roman being at Mania to either celebrate with or placate Seth depending on Brock’s plans. Seth not being able to work as much as they want (I think personally) is the reason they would ask Roman to do this early rather than save his ‘last’ appearance for Mania. It’s not like he can’t go back on a retirement, it’s Wrestling.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw Monday*

Big Dog coming back to save this failing roster.

TYBD


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw Monday*

quite frankly no-ones business but his own, no-one needs to be "addressed" about his own personal issue.

I just hope it was his own call and not vince putting pressure on him down the phone to do it because "he'll owe him one".


----------



## Babyfacevsheel (Jan 17, 2019)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw Monday*

He's a decent dude but I really really hope he would just stay in Hollywood and not come back. Far too bland for my liking.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw Monday*



Soul Rex said:


> You must have not watched the current roster.


Thank you!!

I for one welcome the return.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw Monday*

Great news! He's been looking good in the latest pics I've seen of him.

Obviously his health is far more important than wrestling though, so he shouldn't rush back too fast. His return to the ring will be HUGE when he's able to though.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw Monday*

I wonder if he's doing better than expected?

If I were in WWE and he wasn't on the road to a recovery, I wouldn't want to bring him back for one night just to remind people that the show is missing him.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw Monday*

The show isn't missing Reigns. The ratings were in the toilet before he took his break to get treatment.

What the show is missing is good writing and unpredictable events. This is a case in point. Announcing Reigns' appearance 4 days ahead of time just diminishes the excitement of seeing him appear. I get that the ratings are SO BAD that they feel the need to have as many reasons thrown at us as possible to tune in ... but I've said it 1,000 times - if you want people to tune in every week, you need to make it so we have NO IDEA what's going to happen. MAKE us tune in just to see what surprises are in store.

Anyway, back on topic, I hope this is good news from Roman. However many people like to jump on the Roman hate bandwagon, he's still one of the few actual Superstars that WWE has. It'll be good to see him again.


----------



## Yusuke Urameshi (Nov 21, 2015)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw Monday*

They fucked up. Just keep him home. Don’t even mention him. When he returns, there will be a MEGA pop that eclipses all pops in the modern era.


----------



## VSG (Feb 21, 2019)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw Monday*

Is Lesnar scheduled to appear this monday? It's the answer is yes, I can see what is going to happen.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw Monday*

Sorry but this sounds like a desperate attempt to increase the ratings


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

I hope Raw starts with a bit of silence and waiting... then Steph’s music hits.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw Monday*



Yusuke Urameshi said:


> They fucked up. Just keep him home. Don’t even mention him. When he returns, there will be a MEGA pop that eclipses all pops in the modern era.


They care more about popping a rating one week than they do creating memorable moments these days.

I agree though, Roman returning unannounced when he's healthy enough to wrestle would have been EPIC.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw Monday*

Damn, this makes me even more mad I'm not actually going to be there tbh. I mean shit, I'd like to see Roman's return. I wasn't his biggest fan, and he surely isn't going to become my favorite but damn, to be able to hear him come out there and hopefully have some good news would be great to hear in person. Give us some good news BIG DAWG!


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw Monday*

Roman:x:x:x

I can't wait! 

I hope to hear some good news(his recovery and/or in-ring return) instead of this being just a stunt for ratings, or some sort of announcement about the Rollins-Lesnar match involving Roman. 

God bless Joe Anoa'i :x:x:x.


----------



## Wwe_Rules32 (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw Monday*

I Honestly Hope it is good news


----------



## Babyfacevsheel (Jan 17, 2019)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw Monday*

Old man Vince is so desperate that he would use Roman's illness as publicity to spur ratings. This is just revolting and wrong. But illness or no illness my opinion of Roman as a professional is not changing. He is a talent-less and bland wrestler who only relies on his looks and nothing else. He will be better off carving a career in Hollywood. If Vince insists on shoving this turd down my throat in the future then I will totally boycott his show.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw Monday*

I hope he's doing well, but now everyone is obliged to cheer him and sing his praises or else he'll be an insensitive murderer right? Fate made Vince's plan work after all :vince


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw Monday*

Still unreal to me they want to blow the pop he would of gotten. Imagine Brock destroying Seth at Mania only for DA BIG DOG to help slay the beast and get the gold off him? Fucking nuclear explosion level pop that would be...but no put him on a RAW 1.5 months ahead of time.


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw Monday*

Not looking forward to this. Vince will do anything these days. Never been a Roman fan and saw enough of him Super-manning the roster. Truly one of the least entertaining main eventers in my lifetime of watching. I don't wish him ill but I have never popped for him and his health isn't magically going to change it for me. 

I see it as a WM Host or being in Seth's corner at Mania. They have beat us in the head with Shield Reunions (as well as any pair of them together) ad nauseum. Hard to believe he could return to in-ring action this soon considering the seriousness of the disease.


----------



## FSL (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw Monday*

Only in WWE, this shit would happen. 

I hope he brings his last blood test to let us know how his white and red cells count is at the moment and how many cycles of chemo he has left.

:deanfpalm


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw Monday*

I dont think 1 appearance now is going to affect his actual return pop, as he's still likely a long way from coming back. It gives Seth a chance to play the hero and save him.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw Monday*



bradatar said:


> Still unreal to me they want to blow the pop he would of gotten. Imagine Brock destroying Seth at Mania only for DA BIG DOG to help slay the beast and get the gold off him? Fucking nuclear explosion level pop that would be...but no put him on a RAW 1.5 months ahead of time.


but what makes you believe that he will be at mania for a run in? id be hugely shocked if hes going to be doing any kind of wrestling within the next couple of years at least.

He does have leukemia and only left near the end of october. Its not even been 4 months. I have no idea how long it could potentially take him to fight it but 4 months seems pretty rapid in unrealistic (again not knowing much about it). Getting pops isnt really the issue in hand because any kind of return is likely way off.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

UniversalGleam said:


> bradatar said:
> 
> 
> > Still unreal to me they want to blow the pop he would of gotten. Imagine Brock destroying Seth at Mania only for DA BIG DOG to help slay the beast and get the gold off him? Fucking nuclear explosion level pop that would be...but no put him on a RAW 1.5 months ahead of time.
> ...


People are just paranoid he's going to take the main event off the women. People take wrestling too seriously, life is so much more important. 

I'd love it if he was healthy & ready to take bumps again, but that is incredibly unlikely given the short time frame. Hopefully he's got some positive news anyway, I'm sure he does with the way they're advertising it. It would suck if he's retiring.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw Monday*



UniversalGleam said:


> but what makes you believe that he will be at mania for a run in? id be hugely shocked if hes going to be doing any kind of wrestling within the next couple of years at least.
> 
> He does have leukemia and only left near the end of october. Its not even been 4 months. I have no idea how long it could potentially take him to fight it but 4 months seems pretty rapid in unrealistic (again not knowing much about it). Getting pops isnt really the issue in hand because any kind of return is likely way off.


I don't. Even if that isn't the case save him for a BIG moment. That pop is seriously going to be unlike anything we've seen in what, 6 years? Don't waste it on this bogus return. Just annoys me.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

You guys are lucky if Vince Russo was booking this it would be complete utter garbage worse than it is


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw Monday*

Why?

Just why?

Having him pop up on Raw randomly to get some sympathy pop about how his battle with a real disease is going just seems unnecessary.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw Monday*



bradatar said:


> I don't. Even if that isn't the case save him for a BIG moment. That pop is seriously going to be unlike anything we've seen in what, 6 years? Don't waste it on this bogus return. Just annoys me.


maybe its just me but Im not bothered about that stuff. If roman can get healthy and live a long life with his family then that is the best case scenario. You talk like this pop will in fact happen, roman may never wrestle ever again if its a potential risk to his health. There is even a slim chance that he might be announcing his retirement on monday so it wouldnt even factor in.

Im not potentially keen on this appearance because Im not sure as of yet why its happening, if wwe has roped roman in to do it rather than roman deciding to do it then I would question wwe's motives.

the effect on a return pop isnt something Im worried out. I would just be quite happy to hear that the man is doing well and not getting any worse. If he wants to come out and tell people that then everything else is immaterial.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Does the Context of Roman’s Story Change Forever?*

It adds another layer, but in the same vein folk finding out HHH really was fucking Stephanie added another layer to his career. Unless when he comes back and he gets a massive change in character and card position, I think a lot of hardcore fans will note how he's only over as a face because he has cancer. Similar to how some swear HHH's success is solely because of Stephanie.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw Monday*

Why are many so quick to blame Vince/WWE? Maybe Roman wants to give his fans an update?

Roman has LEUKEMIA. His road to recovery will be long. This is just an update.
There is NO way he returns at WM35 or any time soon. 

It's like some of you are upset that he may eventually return....:hmmm

When he does return (and hopefully it is a surprise) he'll still get his mega pop. Not that it matters. 

I'm so excited for Monday. :dance


----------



## utvolzac (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: Does the Context of Roman’s Story Change Forever?*

Doesn’t change one bit for me. I wish Joe the person the best and hope he gets healthy, but Roman Reigns the character, still can stand him. Surviving cancer out of character doesn’t mean he suddenly doesn’t suck in character and in the ring.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw Monday*

Well, despite his usage being a big problem of WWE's programming during the last few years, it'll still be nice to see him again, let's hope he's doing well, as a person he seems like a very decent guy and i wish him all the best.

With that said, this is an odd move, he really should be staying off TV until he's completely cleared to return, if they wanted to issue an update then a quick website interview might have been a better way to go about it, even if they had to record it and air it on RAW. 

Perhaps the plan genuinely is to have Brock attack him to garner some interest back in this massively lacklustre Rollins/Lesnar build. Either way it'll certainly be interesting to see how it pans out.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw Monday*

I think people suggesting he's going to get attacked to further the Seth/Brock storyline don't realise how serious leukaemia is. The survival rate is 61%, so 39% of people who get it DIE. He only began treatment a few months ago, there is NO WAY he is getting physical, unless he actually is Superman.


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw Monday*

*It'll be interesting for sure but like others are saying he wont be getting physical... Maybe hell be making a new story-line but im guessing that is how far it will go.
Also I kind of wished they kept it a secret (him appearing) but I guess I dont watch WWE anymore so maybe it's for people who are like me, still read all the news but dont watch.

Anyway glad he is getting better!*


----------



## Twilight Sky (Feb 19, 2019)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw Monday*

There is absolutely no way he's getting physical - he'll be too drained due to the treatment.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw Monday*

What irritates me is this company is just so fucked up. They're so desperate for ratings at this point that there are legitimately no surprises anymore. None. Imagine him coming back the night after Wrestlemania, the pop would be insane. 

Now they have to announce every surprise a week in advance to get people to tune in. I remember when I was younger actually coming out of my seat at surprise returns, or debuts. Now, because the ratings are so absolute shit, they have to announce everything. "Stay tuned next week when Stone Cold returns etc" - It just kills every bit of an organic reaction from the fans.

I'm not a Roman fan, but he deserves a big moment. I just absolutely hate that they ruin every potential surprise.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw Monday*



Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Well, despite his usage being a big problem of WWE's programming during the last few years, it'll still be nice to see him again, let's hope he's doing well, as a person he seems like a very decent guy and i wish him all the best.
> 
> With that said, this is an odd move, he really should be staying off TV until he's completely cleared to return, if they wanted to issue an update then a quick website interview might have been a better way to go about it, even if they had to record it and air it on RAW.
> 
> Perhaps the plan genuinely is to have Brock attack him to garner some interest back in this massively lacklustre Rollins/Lesnar build. Either way it'll certainly be interesting to see how it pans out.


Agreed with pretty much all of this, but I really hope they are not going to use any of the man (joe's) real life cancer battle as a kayfabe way to build heat for a WM title match. Just shows how creatively Bankrupt the WWE is at the moment where for their TOP TITLE on their TOP SHOW of the year they need to use stunts like this to generate interest. To me this looks like nothing but a ratings grab and a cheap stunt, by a company we all know is more than willing to do stuff like this.



Erik. said:


> Announcing retirement on Raw.
> 
> Discuss it the following day on GMA
> 
> Some people on this forum REALLY don't understand how hard returning leukaemia is. If he's beaten it already, it'd be an absolute surprise. If anything, he's announcing his retirement OR with the possibility that he does beat it (His treatment takes up to 2 years to be considered in remission) he'll announce that he's the host of WM this year.


I could honestly see this being the case as well. B/c this is a second time with leukemia it means its much more aggressive and much stronger than the first go around. I have a close family friend on their 2nd bought with leukemia as well, and she is about 8 months in and there is no way she is even close to being healthy/back to normal, and may possibly never been fully healthy/strong again. I mean there are anomalies and everyone is different when it comes to this stuff, but I would be shocked if this was an announcement of a clean bill of health or any sort of "return" being soon. This is much different than a blown out knee, or back injury, or even Stone Cold's neck issues, this is literally a blood disease that kills you from the inside out, its not as simple as a surgery or two to fix the issue then time to recover from the surgery.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Does the Context of Roman’s Story Change Forever?*



Erik. said:


> He's still boring, lacks charisma and is overall pretty average for a top main eventer. My feelings on the matter have no bearing on him beating cancer in real life. This is pro wrestling. Him overcoming adversity will still be because Vince loves the guy and has booked him to overcome such adversity and that'll always be on the forefront of my mind. Ultimately, I want to be entertained and if all of his future storylines (if he comes back) are based around him overcoming cancer, it'll get boring real quick.
> 
> But I respect him more than I ever did before for sure.


This Right here. Where I am sure it will for a big # of people, it won't change it for me personally. Though I am one who can separate the TV show I watch on Monday and Tuesday night and the Sunday events from what goes on in real life. And on the TV shows Roman Reigns bores me, does not entertain me, etc and I don't see that changing, and like the quoted post says if that all his future stories (if he ever does come back to wrestling full time) are all just about him overcoming cancer, that will get very boring/very fast.

Much respect to the man behind Roman Reigns, and all the best to him and his family in this fight without question. But respecting the man and being entertained by his TV character are 2 very different things.


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

*Re: Does the Context of Roman’s Story Change Forever?*

No.

I don't wish ill health on him but i still wish that he stays the fuck off my tv. I hate the character, the wrestler and the force feeding of him.

Hope the guy overcomes cancer but finds a new career.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Does the Context of Roman’s Story Change Forever?*

It doesn't change anything. He'll still be boring as hell.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Why would he announce a retirement if he already semi did one saying he had cancer. Wouldnt make sense to announce it since he just recently told bad news.


----------



## Babyfacevsheel (Jan 17, 2019)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw Monday*



Twilight Sky said:


> There is absolutely no way he's getting physical - he'll be too drained due to the treatment.


Yeh so drained that he couldn't find the energy traveling the world holidaying and shooting a movie. The guy's condition is legit serious.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw Monday*

So basically, if Brock (Cell) attacks Reigns (16), it will finally allow Rollins (Gohan) to ascend to the level to defeat Brock.


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw Monday*

Looking forward to seeing him return this Monday. I hope he's doing well as well.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw Monday*

They're so devoid of creativity that they're using a guy with blood cancer to defibrillate this dead ass program. 

CLEAR!

So shameless, so trashy.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Rick Sanchez said:


> It doesn't change anything. He'll still be boring as hell.


He used to be perceived as a guy who never had to struggle, but knowing what you know now, wouldn’t you be more entertained when he starts talking about overcoming adversity, etc?

It’ll feel real, like a shoot in a way. 

It’s like Brock Lesnar has additional credibility due to the knowledge he was UFC champion - you believe him when he talks tough because it’s real.

I think the same happens with Roman... he’s been through the struggle of life for real and it’ll change how everyone perceives his storylines in the future in the same way Brock Lesnar felt different after UFC.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw Monday*



SayWhatAgain! said:


> I think people suggesting he's going to get attacked to further the Seth/Brock storyline don't realise how serious leukaemia is. The survival rate is 61%, so 39% of people who get it DIE. He only began treatment a few months ago, there is NO WAY he is getting physical, unless he actually is Superman.


That's OVERALL. Old people and children account for like 89% of those deaths.

People with Roman's age and other demographics do NOT have a 40% chance of dying, it's like 7

Seven percent

And furthermore he's filming an action movie, he's already being physical. 

Sick of hearing this shit. It needlessly scares people into thinking this man is on the verge of death when he almost ASSUREDLY going to live based on statistics


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> I dont think 1 appearance now is going to affect his actual return pop, as he's still likely a long way from coming back. It gives Seth a chance to play the hero and save him.


It’ll help him - a return pop that’s a complete and total shock and surprise will not be as loud as a return pop where everyone is anticipating and hopeful that he really does show up.



King Jesus said:


> SayWhatAgain! said:
> 
> 
> > I think people suggesting he's going to get attacked to further the Seth/Brock storyline don't realise how serious leukaemia is. The survival rate is 61%, so 39% of people who get it DIE. He only began treatment a few months ago, there is NO WAY he is getting physical, unless he actually is Superman.
> ...


Good point. Those figures are not age-adjusted. 

And apart from Roman having world class doctors evaluating him on a weekly basis, I believe higher testosterone levels are significantly correlated with better outcomes for chronic leukaemia. 

I might be naive, but I think it’s probably fair to believe he’s more likely to survive than not. It’s still an emotional topic and death is a very real possibility, and the specifics of his health could change his odds dramatically in either direction... so we’re all just hoping for now


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Does the Context of Roman’s Story Change Forever?*



IronMan8 said:


> He used to be perceived as a guy who never had to struggle, but knowing what you know now, wouldn’t you be more entertained when he starts talking about overcoming adversity, etc?
> 
> It’ll feel real, like a shoot in a way.
> 
> ...


In the short term yes, but the 10th, 20th, etc time the line of "I Beat Cancer, so I will beat you" is used it will just be the same as it was before he had to take the leave.

It changes nothing long-term without wholesale changes and re-vamping of the entire Roman Reigns character. And for me personally changes to his skill levels in alot of areas. Initially after his return, yes the perception of most will have changed, in the very short term, but if all signs point to this just being the same Roman Reigns a few months in, it will go right back to where it was and fast. People will cheer initially for Joe Anoaʻi upon his return, that is a given, but if it turns out he is just the same Roman Reigns they disliked prior, then their reactions will reflect that after the initial outpouring of goodwill.

Brock Lesnar isn't really different or viewed differently by a majority that were around for his initial WWE run. He was booked as a monster and killer then, and has been booked the same since he returned. The UFC stuff may have helped his aura some, but its really not much different than it was during his initial run, Lesnar is just now known more outside of WWE.


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw Monday*

Glad to see he is doing well. 

However, my wrestling mind kind of hates they are bringing him back. Would have loved to see him stay away until he is fully recovered then just return out of the blue to a mega pop. 

Maybe they have Brock attack him or some shit. Then Rollins and Ambrose make the save and we get one last Shield moment before Dean leaves. That would be cool to see.


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw Monday*

I really hope he beats cancer, but I can't say I miss him.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw Monday*



SPCDRI said:


> They're so devoid of creativity that they're using a guy with blood cancer to defibrillate this dead ass program.
> 
> CLEAR!
> 
> So shameless, so trashy.


Meltzer was actually talking about this since November before they hit the panic button, so it shouldn't be a shock. Maybe he was speculating, but it shouldn't be surprising that they'd do this, even despite Seth's own extensive history with Brock, which they hilariously haven't mentioned at all so far.



EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> So basically, if Brock (Cell) attacks Reigns (16), it will finally allow Rollins (Gohan) to ascend to the level to defeat Brock.


DBZ has better builds than WWE these days. The builds were always good.

Goku vs. Freiza on Namek felt like it could have been a WrestleMania main event. :lmao


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw Monday*

Roman is probably doing well. They wouldn't bring him in for bad news. 

It will still be a long while before he is cleared for action again, if ever. Probably up to 2 years at least.


----------



## Bxstr (Feb 20, 2019)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw Monday*

Hope he is doing well.
I am looking forward to his return.
WWE is in desperate need of starpower in this shitty roster.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw Monday*



King Jesus said:


> People with Roman's age and other demographics do NOT have a 40% chance of dying, it's like 7


I don`t wanna discuss about the correctness of the number, especially because we don`t know his medical case in detail.
But generally spoken, even IF it would be 7%, that is still damn much. We talk about death her! Beside the risk of getting nasty (maybe longtime) side effects from drugs. I don`t even start about a possible relapse.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw Monday*

I saw a report that suggested they might do Reigns, Ambrose and Braun versus Drew, Lashley and Corbin at WM. If Reigns is coming back they need to give him a better match that that. This potential match is something we'd see on a random RAW episode with three commercial breaks.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw Monday*

Reigns' update post on Instagram has likes and comments numbers that are blowing everything out of the water.

GOAT Roman.

:banderas


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw Monday*



The Boy Wonder said:


> I saw a report that suggested they might do Reigns, Ambrose and Braun versus Drew, Lashley and Corbin at WM. If Reigns is coming back they need to give him a better match that that. This potential match is something we'd see on a random RAW episode with three commercial breaks.


Where did you see this report? Can you share a link?


----------



## BrokenFreakinNeck (Jan 1, 2019)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw Monday*


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw Monday*



Dolorian said:


> Where did you see this report? Can you share a link?


https://www.inquisitr.com/5308417/w...ngle-in-place-for-the-return-of-roman-reigns/

https://www.ringsidenews.com/2019/0...ing-for-roman-reigns-wwe-wrestlemania-return/

Clearly not the most reliable sources.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw Monday*



The Boy Wonder said:


> https://www.inquisitr.com/5308417/w...ngle-in-place-for-the-return-of-roman-reigns/
> 
> https://www.ringsidenews.com/2019/0...ing-for-roman-reigns-wwe-wrestlemania-return/
> 
> Clearly not the most reliable sources.


I see, thanks for the links. I guess we'll have to wait and see what happens on Monday/Tuesday.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw Monday*



BrokenFreakinNeck said:


>





> davegonyea
> *Had the absolute honor and privilege of having @romanreigns train at @_islandclubandspa during his stay in Waikiki! It was very humbling for an athlete of his caliber to not only train here but also speak so very highly of our facility. Glad we provided a great space to help him prepare for his in ring return! *#bigdog #romanreigns #wwe #attitude #romanempire #raw #smackdown #squaredcircle #islandclubandspawaikiki #waikiki #alohilaniresort #wrestlemania #universalchampionship #fitness #gym #workout


I believe...Roman Reigns is bringing some very good news with him this coming Monday Night Raw and Good Morning America on Tuesday.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw on Monday*

That guy's post is gonna get everyone going, isn't it :lol

People are gonna assume that guy saying "helping him train for his in ring return" means he's returning now, lol.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw Monday*



Clique said:


> I believe...Roman Reigns is bringing some very good news with him this coming Monday Night Raw and Good Morning America on Tuesday.


That's my feeling as well. The way WWE has presented it on social media and with him doing the GMA appearance on the very next day makes it feel like we will be hearing some good news.

Here is hoping that's actually the case.


----------



## BrokenFreakinNeck (Jan 1, 2019)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw on Monday*

I'm glad he's coming back but I hope Becky/Ronda/Charlotte still gets to main event WM


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw on Monday*

I honestly don't care if he wrestles again. I just want him to be healthy and live a happy life. He should just be focusing on getting better and get his mind off of wrestling. Hoping he has good news. He should not rush trying to get better just to get back in the ring. There is life after wrestling. Just take your time and get better.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Does the Context of Roman’s Story Change Forever?*



NotGuilty said:


> No.
> 
> I don't wish ill health on him but i still wish that he stays the fuck off my tv. I hate the character, the wrestler and the force feeding of him.
> 
> Hope the guy overcomes cancer but finds a new career.


Exactly how I feel.

I wish no ill on the man, on the contrary I hope he has a complete and speedy recovery. But Roman Reigns the character is the primary factor in why the roster and product is lacking right now and if the character never returns it'll be too soon.

To reiterate, _I wish nothing but the best for the man_, but the character can stay the hell away.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

It's changed because of his battle with cancer which makes him a real life Hero in his own story and that transitions to his role in WWE as the Big Dog who is vulnerable and I guess you can NOW say he really is an underdog to an extent and not an overbooked Superman Babyface.

Take this all away and nothing changes one bit.


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

*Re: Does the Context of Roman’s Story Change Forever?*



DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> Exactly how I feel.
> 
> I wish no ill on the man, on the contrary I hope he has a complete and speedy recovery. But Roman Reigns the character is the primary factor in why the roster and product is lacking right now and if the character never returns it'll be too soon.
> 
> *To reiterate, I wish nothing but the best for the man, but the character can stay the hell away.*


I think it's pretty obvious that any of us decent human beings wish him the best in his real life battle. There's no need to pander to the over sensitive marks on here who can't have a conversation without getting offended.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Does the Context of Roman’s Story Change Forever?*

Not really. It doesn't change the "Roman Reigns" story. It doesn't change the fact that within the WWE Joe is picked for success and handed everything while the people in power stick their head in the sand and ignore the fact its not working out. The Roman Reigns character has still had no adversity to overcome because he's been handed everything on a silver platter.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Does the Context of Roman’s Story Change Forever?*

I can't help but think that they will milk the shit out of this with Cole screaming stupid stuff like "THE GUY WHO BEAT CANCER, DA BIG DAWG IS HERE" !


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw on Monday*

If healthy great for the man but awful news for the wwe


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw Monday*



BrokenFreakinNeck said:


>


that man's body proportions are all over the place. His head and legs dont belong with his arms or torso.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Does the Context of Roman’s Story Change Forever?*

not really, not for me because there is a difference between the man and the wrestler. As the man, I only hope for the best, Ive got no reason to hate him. As a wrestler though, things don't change, the problems with reigns are still there, hes boring, too bad on the mic and too forced.

I dont think it changes him as a wrestler besides the underlining thing being "well Im happy for him as a person". Him overcoming illness doesnt automatically make him more interesting as a wrestler, there is just more respect there for him as person and what hes had to deal with.


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw on Monday*

I hope he comes back soon, i never thought i would said this but RAW is so shitty nowadays that i kinda miss him and Cena, at least things were controversial and fun when they were around.


----------



## Hillhank (Jul 18, 2018)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw on Monday*

Perfect chance to turn him heel I say and say what you want although I could easily see him costing Rollins the match at Mania 


Reigns and Lesnar vs Rollins and Ambrose c'mon you can't tell me people wouldn't watch that 

and for the record I don't believe Reigns really has leukemia or Ambrose is leaving 


Reigns comes out Raw after Mania admits he faked leukemia and then Ambrose says he's changing his mind about leaving the company 

BAM


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw on Monday*

They did the Shield power bomb on Braun at EC. Ambrose is now face.

If Roman is healthy in any way, this Monday will set the stage for Reigns/Braun/Ambrose vs McIntyre/Lashley/Corbin at Mania. None of these men have anything to do at Mania. Shield power bomb on Corbin to end the match. 

I don't have any more fucks to give. If Roman is good to go after 4 months, then the whole cancer thing was a work. This will be an interesting Monday Night RAW. Anything other than Roman giving us an update only is absolutely unacceptable. But I am speaking too soon.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw on Monday*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1099340062368489472


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw on Monday*

if his cancer is in remission, my guy fought and beat cancer again and this time in approx 4 months. fuckin hell :banderas:


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw on Monday*

Wow reading Twitter and Instagram... Seems like 60/40 people are questioning if reigns had cancer. He has been filming movie, tv appearances,football game appearances etc..... When exactly did have time for treatment?

If this was a hoax then Vince would expect a huge backlash. He might lose sponsors and investors for faking something like this.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

In today's age we question everything online and even I fell for kind of questioning if you was really serious about his cancer but I'm sure he is and he did legitimately have it and maybe he is in remission and maybe it's over for now


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw on Monday*

If I had to guess hes prob back at Summerslam.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

GloriousLunatic said:


> If I had to guess hes prob back at Summerslam.


Even if he has magically kicked its ass this fast and is starting to recover, I'd like him to take until then to come back. He can come back and talk and stare people down in July, but another 5 months rest is smart.



llj said:


> Roman is probably doing well. They wouldn't bring him in for bad news.
> 
> It will still be a long while before he is cleared for action again, if ever. Probably up to 2 years at least.


2 years? What if his treatment was super effective and he's in remission? Why wouldn't he be cleared in 5 months for Summerslam. I don't want to rush it, but he didn't break his back or tear both his knees.


----------



## AmericanDream (Jul 18, 2018)

*Re: Roman to appear on Raw Monday*



Himiko said:


> I know this is a terrible thing to say, but I’ve been kind of enjoying the break from him [emoji2960]


Terrible thing to say? How exactly? Roman's battle with leukemia doesn't give him any extra points or make him a better wrestler. I wish he'd stay away.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw on Monday*

Wait he gonna return to wrestle this year? lol!!!


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw on Monday*

Roman is so adorable, hardworking, humble, talented, etc. I can't imagine why anyone would ever want him to "stay away" or anything or even dislike or detest him as a wrestler or person. I just don't get it! It's fine the guy isn't The Rock or CM Punk on the mic, but so what! He's a fantastic wrestler, a draw, and just the best thing WWE had/has! Don't care if people say "pushed to the moon" or "shoved down our throats" !

I wish him the best and hopefully he has recovered or will be healthy AF and ready to mainevent the next 5 Wrestlemanias at least! Godspeed to Roman!

Also hopefully he mainevents this year's WM itself and saves the WWE from women's wrestling garbage, Becky lynch idiocy etc and saves them from the ratings/viewership crisis..because Vince(and everyone else) knows it-ONLY ROMAN CAN! 

All that being said, all hail Roman! :x


----------



## reamstyles (Aug 9, 2016)

Isuzu said:


> Wow reading Twitter and Instagram... Seems like 60/40 people are questioning if reigns had cancer. He has been filming movie, tv appearances,football game appearances etc..... When exactly did have time for treatment?
> 
> If this was a hoax then Vince would expect a huge backlash. He might lose sponsors and investors for faking something like this.


I think all this time roman had leukemia but it was controlled all the time and had 4 million wrestlemania appearances which he headlined..i think he need a significant amount of time for remission but not what some fans think that he cannot comeback..


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw on Monday*

*About time I looked forward to a RAW where I didn't skip through everything.*


----------



## Ladies Man 30 (Feb 3, 2019)

Isuzu said:


> Wow reading Twitter and Instagram... Seems like 60/40 people are questioning if reigns had cancer. He has been filming movie, tv appearances,football game appearances etc..... When exactly did have time for treatment?
> 
> If this was a hoax then Vince would expect a huge backlash. He might lose sponsors and investors for faking something like this.


I’m also starting to believe that Mcmahon faked this cancer thing to get Roman cheered.


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw on Monday*



Ladies Man 30 said:


> I’m also starting to believe that Mcmahon faked this cancer thing to get Roman cheered.


I honestly wouldn't put it past Vince. The fact that Roman looks exactly the same and is filming movies and what not definitely adds merit to those theories.

I would not be the least bit surprised if they say it was just a false alarm.


----------



## Ladies Man 30 (Feb 3, 2019)

Bestiswaswillbe said:


> Ladies Man 30 said:
> 
> 
> > I’m also starting to believe that Mcmahon faked this cancer thing to get Roman cheered.
> ...


A grown man has cancer for a 2nd time and is making movies, television appearances, looks a million bucks, and will likely play an important part at Wrestlemania when just 4 freaking months ago you were supposedly fighting for your life with leukemia which takes years upon years to recover from. Not fishy at all...


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw on Monday*



Ladies Man 30 said:


> A grown man has cancer for a 2nd time and is making movies, television appearances, looks a million bucks, and will likely play an important part at Wrestlemania when just 4 freaking months ago you were supposedly fighting for your life with leukemia which takes years upon years to recover from. Not fishy at all...


It definitely makes a logical person raise a spockian eyebrow


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw on Monday*

The fact he’s hopefully coming back with positive news is great

However using it for ratings is disgusting


----------



## Hillhank (Jul 18, 2018)

for the record I claimed since the beginning that this cancer thing was a hoax and I've had numerous debates and discussions about it

in the era of fake news not a whole lot surprises me anymore ( I don't want to say nothing because just when you think nothing surprises you anymore BAM) I also don't buy into the fact that Ambrose is really leaving 

I think both Reigns and Ambrose get involved in the Rollins and Lesnar match



Ladies Man 30 said:


> I’m also starting to believe that Mcmahon faked this cancer thing to get Roman cheered.



or maybe to get him booed and over as a heel , you can't tell me we won't remember this 


and the old saying goes there is no such thing as bad publicity 


Think of it like this Reigns comes out at WM supposedly to help Rollins bam turns on him then Ambrose comes out to help Rollins bam turns on Rollins as well, Lesnar, Ambrose, and Reigns stand in the ring with Brock retaining 


You can't tell me that Raw after Mania wouldn't be a must watch


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw on Monday*

According to Goolgle regarding recurring leukemia treatment.

https://www.cancer.net/cancer-types/leukemia-acute-lymphocytic-all/treatment-options


> Remission induction therapy. This is the first round of treatment given during the first 3 to 4 weeks after diagnosis. It is designed to destroy most of the leukemia cells, stop symptoms of the disease, and return the blood counts to normal levels.


I assume the first levels of treatment are already complete a month ago, Roman could come back to wrestle soon but he will be closely watched I assume. Get some reading done before you all put on your tin foil hats.


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw on Monday*



Hillhank said:


> for the record I claimed since the beginning that this cancer thing was a hoax and I've had numerous debates and discussions about it
> 
> in the era of fake news not a whole lot surprises me anymore ( I don't want to say nothing because just when you think nothing surprises you anymore BAM) I also don't buy into the fact that Ambrose is really leaving
> 
> I think both Reigns and Ambrose get involved in the Rollins and Lesnar match


I definitely think Reigns does... Which is annoying, as it means they don't even believe in Seth enough to let him defeat Brock on his own without someone assisting him. 

But at least we might get Lesnar taking The Shield triple powerbomb out of it... Either at the end of WM or the night after on Raw.


----------



## Hillhank (Jul 18, 2018)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw on Monday*



Lockard The GOAT said:


> I definitely think Reigns does... Which is annoying, as it means they don't even believe in Seth enough to let him defeat Brock on his own without someone assisting him.
> 
> But at least we might get Lesnar taking The Shield triple powerbomb out of it... Either at the end of WM or the night after on Raw.



Whose to say Reigns and or Ambrose don't side with Lesnar ?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw on Monday*



Hillhank said:


> Whose to say Reigns and or Ambrose don't side with Lesnar ?


Not happening.


----------



## Hillhank (Jul 18, 2018)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw on Monday*



Dolorian said:


> Not happening.




you're a fortune teller now huh?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw on Monday*



Hillhank said:


> you're a fortune teller now huh?


No, it is just common sense.

They haven't turned Reigns heel in all these years and they will do so right after he comes back after beating Leukemia (assuming that's the case) and side with one of his biggest rivals?

Again, not happening.


----------



## Hillhank (Jul 18, 2018)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw on Monday*



Dolorian said:


> No, it is just common sense.
> 
> They haven't turned Reigns heel in all these years and they will do so right after he comes back after beating Leukemia (assuming that's the case) and align with to one of his biggest rivals?
> 
> Again, not happening.



Reigns doesn't have leukemia


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw on Monday*

Take off the tin foil hats people.

Vince/WWE don't care if Reigns is unanimously cheered. They're perfectly fine with the polarizing, mixed reactions. Ala John Cena.

You think WWE would risk that horrendous PR? Reigns doesn't have any morals? Everyone backstage hugging him afterwards are all in it? The guys that are not happy with the WWE & the guys that recently left haven't leaked/mentioned anything about that?

C'mon...some of you are being straight up disrespectful. 
Just because you don't like a certain star on a show...


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw on Monday*



Hillhank said:


> for the record I claimed since the beginning that this cancer thing was a hoax and I've had numerous debates and discussions about it
> 
> in the era of fake news not a whole lot surprises me anymore ( I don't want to say nothing because just when you think nothing surprises you anymore BAM) I also don't buy into the fact that Ambrose is really leaving
> 
> I think both Reigns and Ambrose get involved in the Rollins and Lesnar match


Nah.

There's no way they would risk it. It would be an absolute PR DISASTER. They would lose literally all of their sponsors. I love a good conspiracy theory, but there's just no way.

It would have got out anyway. Look at how quickly the Jussie Smollet stuff got out. In this day and age there's no chance they would be able to hoax this.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw on Monday*



Hillhank said:


> Reigns doesn't have leukemia


So, you believe that the whole cancer thing is a hoax and that Reigns will show up on Monday and turn heel by admitting it was all fake?

Do you not see how that would be a PR nightmare for WWE? Never mind that Reigns is appearing in Good Morning America on the very next day. Do you really think he would make that appearance after saying he was faking having cancer the previous night?

Sponsors threatened WWE over using Moolah's name and WWE backed down. Do you think they will not raise hell over something like this?

Really, they won't do something like that.


----------



## Hillhank (Jul 18, 2018)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw on Monday*



Dolorian said:


> So, you believe that the whole cancer thing is a hoax and that Reigns will show up on Monday and turn heel by admitting it was all fake?
> 
> Do you not see how that would be a PR nightmare for WWE? Never mind that Reigns is appearing in Good Morning America on the very next day. Do you really think he would make that appearance after saying he was faking having cancer the previous night?
> 
> ...



You have your opinions and I have mine, I think this leukemia thing is hoax and I also believe in that anything and everything is possible, believe me after everything I've seen these past few years not a whole lot surprises me anymore 

I've seen people fake cancer, military service, autism, OCD, and homelessness so not a whole lot surprises me anymore 

so like I said I believe it is a hoax to be completely honest with you I wouldn't be shocked if the whole Chris Benoit situation was a hoax and he came back lets say wrestle mania 2025

In the era of fake news and everything I really don't put anything past anyone anymore and as far as corporate sponsorship whose to say they didn't push for this in the first place?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw on Monday*



Hillhank said:


> You have your opinions and I have mine, I think this leukemia thing is hoax and I also believe in that anything and everything is possible, believe me after everything I've seen these past few years not a whole lot surprises me anymore
> 
> I've seen people fake cancer, military service, autism, OCD, and homelessness so not a whole lot surprises me anymore
> 
> ...


Ok


----------



## Hillhank (Jul 18, 2018)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw on Monday*



Dolorian said:


> Ok



Ok well you have your opinions and I have mine

and like I said I truly believe this Reigns having cancer is a hoax '

just my opinion


----------



## Hillhank (Jul 18, 2018)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw on Monday*

like I said above these past few years I've seen people fake homelessness, military service, autism, OCD, and cancer and other things

so like I said not a whole lot really surprises me anymore


----------



## TakerFreak (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw on Monday*



Hillhank said:


> why for having an opinion that you don't agree with
> 
> 
> like I said above these past few years I've seen people fake homelessness, military service, autism, OCD, and cancer and other things
> ...



Do you think Benoit's death and murder is a hoax?


----------



## Hillhank (Jul 18, 2018)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw on Monday*



TakerFreak said:


> Do you think Benoit's death and murder is a hoax?




Well I don't believe that Chris Benoit murdered his family, c'mon the authorities say he the brain of a 90 year old alzheimer's patient 


and yet he was able to wrestle, drive, and do all sorts of everyday activities c'mon you don't think that's a little fishy 


frankly like I said before not a whole lot really surprises me anymore and if his death was indeed a hoax it wouldn't surprise although I am fairly certain that Chris didn't murder his family


----------



## Hurricanes18 (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw on Monday*

SO to get Roman Reigns over they created a Leukemia hoax as an effective angle to acheive that goal? Lol boy. Joe has been dealing with this condition most of his life. Sure it well help him become the babyface the company always wanted him to be. But its not a facade.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Roman Reigns announcement spiked ticket sales for RAW*

According to Ring Side News & Beyoid:



> "We have previously reported how Vince McMahon is frustrated with WWE's live attendance numbers in spite of it being an incredibly profitable time in the company's history. _Beyoid _reports that *ticket sales for Monday's RAW in Atlanta have risen 60% since Roman's announced attendance*.
> 
> On that note, even if RAW is a technical sell-out, there are likely to be empty seats because a lot of tickets for Monday's Atlanta RAW are currently on the secondary market, but the *cheapest seat you will find is around $45* as opposed to *previous weeks where you could get tickets for as low as $17* in certain markets."


Roman Reigns.

:banderas


----------



## TL Hopper (May 3, 2013)

Desperate move by WWE


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

*Re: Roman Reigns announcement spiked ticket sales for RAW*

LOL pretty sad if you ask me.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

*Re: Roman Reigns announcement spiked ticket sales for RAW*

I should hope so after a 5 year push. 

:eyeroll2


----------



## Mongstyle (Oct 8, 2017)

*Re: Roman Reigns announcement spiked ticket sales for RAW*

This isn't surprising. Reigns has always produced solid attendance numbers for Raw events. They've been very consistent for years now. WWE's overall attendance being down was largely because of Smackdown and how hard that's been flopping the last couple years. Raw has taken more of a hit in Reigns absence, but will probably correct itself when he returns.

The larger problem of Smackdown still remains. Styles didn't really do much for them there, and neither did Bryan after his return, and he's now a heel anyway. They need someone else to help pick up the slack on that show, but not sure who it could be really. Even Cena had Batista carrying Smackdown for years. They need someone to help Smackdown. Personally, I think they should shift either Bryan or Styles to Raw, and send either Rollins or Balor to Smackdown and run them as the top face. See what happens and if it helps any.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Roman Reigns announcement spiked ticket sales for RAW*

Kinda sad they have to bring a guy battling cancer back just to get a near sellout.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Roman Reigns announcement spiked ticket sales for RAW*

Not surprising. The attendance numbers for RAW and SD shows have been real bad for the last few months.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Roman Reigns announcement spiked ticket sales for RAW*

Attendance has been awful for years now.


----------



## Bxstr (Feb 20, 2019)

*Re: Roman Reigns announcement spiked ticket sales for RAW*

As I said before roman is the only hope to bring back some audience for RTWM that have stopped watching after all this women's revolution garbage


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Roman Reigns announcement spiked ticket sales for RAW*



Chrome said:


> Kinda sad they have to bring a guy battling cancer back just to get a near sellout.


This. Pathetic

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Roman Reigns announcement spiked ticket sales for RAW*

Seems like the most of the upper decks seats have been sold. It's looked horrible to see the WM sign with black tarp behind it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Roman Reigns announcement spiked ticket sales for RAW*



The Boy Wonder said:


> Seems like the most of the upper decks seats have been sold. It's looked horrible to see the WM sign with black tarp behind it.


It wasn't the first year of this era where that has been a thing. It'll be like that in a week or two again, if not tomorrow night.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

*Re: Roman Reigns announcement spiked ticket sales for RAW*

The big dog :mark: I’m definitely watching tomorrow now.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Bringing in the casuals to Raw

...and the tinfoil hat morons who think cancer is a work. Idiots.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw on Monday*

:reigns2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ygor (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: Roman to appear on Raw Monday*



Himiko said:


> I know this is a terrible thing to say, but I’ve been kind of enjoying the break from him


I am too. I'm hoping and wishing for good health for Joe Anoa'i but I'm also appreciating the absence of the character named Roman Reigns.


----------



## Stadhart02 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw on Monday*

when you have chemo don't you lose your hair and a load of weight? 

I will watch a bit of RAW to see him come back but I am worried he will look awful (plus another sign of WWE's desperation at the moment bringing some bloke back who has cancer)


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Stadhart02 said:


> when you have chemo don't you lose your hair and a load of weight?
> 
> I will watch a bit of RAW to see him come back but I am worried he will look awful (plus another sign of WWE's desperation at the moment bringing some bloke back who has cancer)


He looks the same in recent pics uploaded of him. I say uploaded as I don't know when they were taken. He doesn't look gaunt or anything. Hope to see him looking healthy anyway.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw on Monday*



Stadhart02 said:


> when you have chemo don't you lose your hair and a load of weight?
> 
> I will watch a bit of RAW to see him come back but I am worried he will look awful (plus another sign of WWE's desperation at the moment bringing some bloke back who has cancer)


To be fair, we don't know what treatment type Roman has been getting. Chemotherapy is not the only treatment for every type of cancer. Also, with the constant medical attention that wrestlers get, and the way that life on the road, in the gym and in the ring, pushes the body to it's limit, his diagnosis may have been made very early.

I don't know what he is coming to RAW to tell us tonight, but I wouldn't be as shocked as some if he announced a return date before Mania. It's been reported that Vince is pushing for Roman to compete at Mania. I could see that happening - even if the cancer isn't completely gone. I mean, this illness isn't something that ALWAYS prevents people from working AT ALL.

If he's feeling healthy and getting his treatment, there's no reason why he can't get back to the ring.

Again, we are all just speculating. I just hope he's coming to deliver good news - and we can go from there.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw on Monday*



> A promotional tease for WWE star Roman Reigns' appearance on Good Morning America tomorrow noted that Reigns would be talking about his battle against leukemia and promised Reigns would be making "an announcement you can't miss."
> 
> Reigns is slated to appear on tonight's edition of Monday Night Raw, his first appearance on WWE TV since announcing he was taking time off to battle a recurrence of leukemia last fall.


https://www.pwinsider.com/article.php?id=124427&p=1


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw on Monday*



Hillhank said:


> Whose to say Reigns and or Ambrose don't side with Lesnar ?


Eh... That'd be lame.

I mean, Ambrose trying to cost Rollins the match makes sense since he's a heel who supposedly hates Rollins, but Reigns doing it, especially considering he won't be back anytime soon to compete, is retarded.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw on Monday*

Saw a pic of Reigns from last week. He actually looks jacked.


----------



## Skillz That Killz (Jan 22, 2017)

I've been reading a bit about Leukaemia. 

The most treatable form of Leukaemia is
Acute Myeloid Leukemia (AML). Survival rates up in adults range at about 60%. So it's still very serious.

Treatment requires extensive chemotherapy and sometimes even new bone marrow.

I remember Bulgarian football player Petrov had this form of Leukaemia. Let's just say he looked like someone with cancer. He lost his hair and a ton of weight. 

I'm already sceptical about him looking perfectly healthy whilst getting treatment. If it turns out he's coming back to compete, it would definitely raise suspicions for me.

4 months to beat cancer, recover from the damage chemo does to your body and get back into ring shape? Sorry, but that would be the most miraculous recovery from Leukaemia ever recorded.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw on Monday*



Skillz That Killz said:


> I've been reading a bit about Leukaemia.
> 
> The most treatable form of Leukaemia is
> Acute Myeloid Leukemia (AML). Survival rates up in adults range at about 60%. So it's still very serious.
> ...


With him having a history of the disease they've probably caught it extremely early, much earlier than they did Petrov.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

If he announces he's fine & ready to wrestle again, it's going to raise a lot of people's suspicions. There's no way they would lie about it, and obviously I hope he's recovering. 4 months is nothing though, and you know how wrestling fans are, so a backlash as disgusting as it would be, honestly wouldn't surprise me if he's back this soon. The conspiracy theorists will be out in force. 

Intrigued for what he has to say anyway. Hopefully he's cancer free & recovering well.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw on Monday*



Skillz That Killz said:


> I've been reading a bit about Leukaemia.
> 
> The most treatable form of Leukaemia is
> Acute Myeloid Leukemia (AML). Survival rates up in adults range at about 60%. So it's still very serious.
> ...


Add to it that this is a relapse, which in most cases means the cancer is stronger and more aggressive this time around. I'm not out right saying this a fake or anything and I want to believe its legit. Based on what I know and have seen myself with leukemia, currently have a family friend battling her own relapse with AML, and was not an unhealthy person to begin with. She is 8 months in and no where near anything close to "back to normal"

Like I understand no 2 people are the same and different things effect everyone differently. I'm not saying I think this is a fake or anything, but if Reigns' announcement tonight is he is fine and coming back to the ring, I will be suspicious of the whole thing at least a little, thats for sure.

Don't get me wrong there are plenty of explanations of why he could be better this quickly, maybe Reigns doesn't have AML and its one of the other forms of leukemia thats easier to treat and less damaging overall to the body. Regardless of the announcement tonight I will choose to believe that, as awful of a company the WWE is in regards to this kind of stuff, faking something like this is not something they would do.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Even Flow said:


> > A promotional tease for WWE star Roman Reigns' appearance on Good Morning America tomorrow noted that Reigns would be talking about his battle against leukemia and promised Reigns would be making "an announcement you can't miss."
> >
> > Reigns is slated to appear on tonight's edition of Monday Night Raw, his first appearance on WWE TV since announcing he was taking time off to battle a recurrence of leukemia last fall.
> 
> ...


Sounds like he's ready to come back to the ring


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw on Monday*

There's a pretty sizable backlash on other forums and Twitter as to whether or not this was real or not (having cancer) which is kinda crazy, especially this soon. If Reigns does come back to the ring soon, there is no question in my mind that they will have him getting booed (along with the "there's no way he had cancer" stuff) eventually. Only WWE could handle all of this wrong already. :lmao

WWE has to be extremely careful here. There is no coming back from having a faking cancer stink within your company and a wrestler.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw on Monday*



Showstopper said:


> There's a pretty sizable backlash on other forums and Twitter as to whether or not this was real or not (having cancer) which is kinda crazy, especially this soon. If Reigns does come back to the ring soon, there is no question in my mind that they will have him getting booed (along with the "there's no way he had cancer" stuff) eventually. Only WWE could handle all of this wrong already. :lmao
> 
> WWE has to be extremely careful here. There is no coming back from having a faking cancer stink within your company and a wrestler.


If he is in fact returning already or by WM, that backlash/theory is only going to get worse....

VINTAGE WWE :cole Short-term gain/long-term sacrifices have become their MO

Like I said, I really don't think they or anyone lied about this, and there are plenty of ways to explain a fast recovery like this, but this just shows why the WWE never should have used on their show that it was actually cancer. Find a kayfabe reason to write him off the show as Roman Reigns the character, and that prevents any sort of backlash/theories from happening. As soon as Roman Reigns, the character, came out as did the whole speech he did, it already started turning into "WWE is only doing this for alternative motives" And now b/c its not fitting the normal narrative of cancer in real life that people have in their minds, more backlash and alternative motive feelings are going to start popping up.


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw on Monday*

Using cancer as a way to get Roman over is taking the "Anything to get Roman over" and "Gotta make Roman look strong!" memes a little far.
I have to believe he's not coming back yet. He'll probably say he's doing well and will get back as soon as he can. Also he will be at Wrestlemania to support Seth or something.


----------



## Mongstyle (Oct 8, 2017)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw on Monday*

If people actually think the dude faked his cancer, then you're just morons. There's no other way to put it. Although that's not a surprise with a large portion of wrestling fans. But imagine being that dumb that you think the dude faked cancer. Especially when dudes are throwing around generalizations like experts about how leukemia is stronger the second time around and stuff while ignoring there are different types, and cancer is very much on a case by case basis. You have no clue what you're talking about. Some people will look healthy and fine, and be dead 2 weeks later. Others will look horrible yet be fine for years after.

He came back from his first bout of cancer in 8 months and was playing football. Considering he's likely been getting checked on a regular basis, there's no reason to start making up conspiracy theories. They would have caught whatever he has very early, which most people don't have the good fortune of. And it's unlikely he has an acute form of it if we consider the timescale of his first fight with it.

The fact that you have fans suddenly going "well I'm suspicious" just shows your true nature if anything. It's clear a lot of well wishes towards Reigns weren't from a sincere place. It was more "fans" being fake, which is why they're now getting all upset that he might be treated and coming back sooner than the 2 or so years some people were hoping for. That's why we suddenly have a bunch of medical experts on hand.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw on Monday*

I think he's probably the special guest ref, they aren't about to have other grown men crying for another mans health all for a fake angle to get fans some sympathy cheers.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I know that if I had a cancer scare and even if I was getting over it let's assume he is I would still probably take more time off of work just to kind of focus back on my health but hey more power to him maybe he's doing this to get his mind off it


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw on Monday*

I doubt he's returning so soon, probably means he's showing up to Mania to help Rollins unfortunately. I'd rather see Rollins beat Lesnar clean since not even the spoonfed golden boy managed to do that.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Robbyfude said:


> I doubt he's returning so soon, probably means he's showing up to Mania to help Rollins unfortunately. I'd rather see Rollins beat Lesnar clean since not even the spoonfed golden boy managed to do that.


I'm going on a limb to say he'll be at Mania maybe watching it and make his return shortly after something like that


----------



## Skillz That Killz (Jan 22, 2017)

Mongstyle said:


> If people actually think the dude faked his cancer, then you're just morons. There's no other way to put it. Although that's not a surprise with a large portion of wrestling fans. But imagine being that dumb that you think the dude faked cancer. Especially when dudes are throwing around generalizations like experts about how leukemia is stronger the second time around and stuff while ignoring there are different types, and cancer is very much on a case by case basis. You have no clue what you're talking about. Some people will look healthy and fine, and be dead 2 weeks later. Others will look horrible yet be fine for years after.
> 
> He came back from his first bout of cancer in 8 months and was playing football. Considering he's likely been getting checked on a regular basis, there's no reason to start making up conspiracy theories. They would have caught whatever he has very early, which most people don't have the good fortune of. And it's unlikely he has an acute form of it if we consider the timescale of his first fight with it.
> 
> The fact that you have fans suddenly going "well I'm suspicious" just shows your true nature if anything. It's clear a lot of well wishes towards Reigns weren't from a sincere place. It was more "fans" being fake, which is why they're now getting all upset that he might be treated and coming back sooner than the 2 or so years some people were hoping for. That's why we suddenly have a bunch of medical experts on hand.


Beating cancer, recovering from the rigours of chemo and getting back into top physical shape in 4 months would be unprecedented. Not to mention he's been shooting movies as well. This would be the most miraculous recovery from Leukaemia ever.

If Roman is announcing his return. He and the WWE do have a lot of explaining to do. I think at the very least they would have misled the severity of the condition.


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw on Monday*

Talked to someone in the last 36 hours. This source has been pretty good in the past (i.e. gave me the Shane McMahon "may be" returning about a week out) my other contact knows nothing or is not telling me. 

I think if it is true well the reaction will be "very interesting" on here.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw on Monday*



CMPunkRock316 said:


> Talked to someone in the last 36 hours. This source has been pretty good in the past (i.e. gave me the Shane McMahon "may be" returning about a week out) my other contact knows nothing or is not telling me.
> 
> I think if it is true well the reaction will be "very interesting" on here.


pm me i gotta know now lol


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw on Monday*

I don't believe it's fake (the leukemia), but I can understand the suspicion if he does in fact he announces his return tonight (and with other things).

That said, people are jumping the gun. If you're going to throw around theories like fake cancer based off him returning, at least wait until he actually announces he's returning. Honestly, there's still the possibility he announces things haven't gotten better, and/or he just doesn't expect to return even if he does survive and he announces his retirement.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> Robbyfude said:
> 
> 
> > I doubt he's returning so soon, probably means he's showing up to Mania to help Rollins unfortunately. I'd rather see Rollins beat Lesnar clean since not even the spoonfed golden boy managed to do that.
> ...


I dont get though if he says hes retiring since he kinda did a speech about leaving already and this would be rather too quick to do unless his cancer has developed more serious and has little to live


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

I can't possibly allow myself to believe it was fake. The minute I think that it's a possibility is the minute I turn my back on the company for good.

There has to be another explanation. Perhaps if he is returning, he had already mostly beaten it prior to announcing he was leaving? 

I hope he is fully recovered, and I would never boo him again after that battle, but if it does turn out to be fake, I'd expect them to lose a ton of viewers.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw on Monday*

He should come out in a suit and sunglasses and say Roman Reigns died but Leakee is here to stay. :welbeck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

THANOS said:


> I can't possibly allow myself to believe it was fake. The minute I think that it's a possibility is the minute I turn my back on the company for good.
> 
> There has to be another explanation. Perhaps if he is returning, he had already mostly beaten it prior to announcing he was leaving?
> 
> I hope he is fully recovered, and I would never boo him again after that battle, but if it does turn out to be fake, I'd expect them to lose a ton of viewers.


He's going to be on Good Morning America so obviously it's to talk about I would think something good or something maybe but unlikely something bad but surely they're not going to say anything about that it was fake in public.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw on Monday*

[SPOILER="Roman Reigns is going to be on GOOD MORNING AMERICA in the morning. Is he retiring??"[/SPOILER]


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Acuñamania said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope not!!! If so then his cancer is worse than expected.


----------



## Passing Triangles (Feb 2, 2015)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw on Monday*

It could be retirement, considering he's on GMA the next morning. He recently did some filming with The Rock on the F&F spin-off. Might be that Roman is considering movie work, with help of his cousin, rather than pushing his body rigorously to recover and get back in the ring on a heavy schedule.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw on Monday*



llj said:


> Using cancer as a way to get Roman over is taking the "Anything to get Roman over" and "Gotta make Roman look strong!" memes a little far.
> I have to believe he's not coming back yet. He'll probably say he's doing well and will get back as soon as he can. Also he will be at Wrestlemania to support Seth or something.


I swear that's probably it. People are going crazy for no reason :lol. He's just there to give Seth a rub and let his fans know how he's doing..


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw on Monday*

I have to think the news is good, maybe he's close to being in remission. I doubt he's good enough to have a match at Mania, but *maybe* Summerslam isn't out of the question.

I'm thinking he's on Raw to announce he'll be in Seth's corner at Mania.

Then again, seeing how he's booked for Good Morning America, it's probably a coin toss between the news being really good or really bad.

Imagine the headlines and press if Roman was well enough to take bumps and they had Lesnar maul him on Raw. That would sell the shit out of Brock/Seth at Mania. The heat would be fucking *NUCLEAR*.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw on Monday*

We all know Vince and WWE have done some heinous shit and everything. Despite that, cancer is not a line I think they cross.

I don't believe they take their top star that they've built everything around for 5 years now and take him off the road if he's healthy to pretend he has cancer to garner sympathy with all the sponsors and connections they have.

So no, I do not believe for one second this was a work and it's ridiculous people keep bringing that up.

As for the news itself, whatever it is, I expect it to be pretty positive.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw on Monday*

Whatever he has to say, it´s working; It got people talking.
I hope it´s just a status update, his treatments goes well, and he ends with saying that he´ll continue to be sidelined, No Mania appearances or anything like that. Otherwise that big sendoff with "Thank you Roman" chants (for the first time in his career) would feel a little pointless.. He´s been gone for a cup of coffee..
There´s no way WWE can ride the media shitstorm if they faked the whole thing; There´s a few things you don´t turn into a work.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw on Monday*

He's not retiring. 

He will probably hit it and then get interrupted by Drew.


----------



## Damyen (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw on Monday*



yeahright2 said:


> Whatever he has to say, it´s working; It got people talking.
> I hope it´s just a status update, his treatments goes well, and he ends with saying that he´ll continue to be sidelined, No Mania appearances or anything like that. Otherwise that big sendoff with "Thank you Roman" chants (for the first time in his career) would feel a little pointless.. He´s been gone for a cup of coffee..
> There´s no way WWE can ride the media shitstorm if they faked the whole thing; There´s a few things you don´t turn into a work.




https://www.cagesideseats.com/wwe/2...ic-wwe-comeback-rumor-return-ring-months-away 

Well he ain't wrestling right now, that's for sure


----------



## reamstyles (Aug 9, 2016)

Told ya.....


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

I think the answer is yes ?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm glad he's healthy, but Raw is going to be even worse now...

Small price to pay in comparison to his life, but I wish he'd take a backstage job or something, because him getting cancer does not change the fact that he's a bad wrestler.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Good, welcome back!! I'm sure the idiot masses will turn on him quick enough though.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Glad hes back!


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Heath V said:


> Good, welcome back!! I'm sure the idiot masses will turn on him quick enough though.


It's expected but I'm happy that the fans in attendance tonight allowed him a proper comeback. Glad he's in remission and I hope he can pick up where he left off.


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

Yeah fuck that cancer big dog! ?


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

So Rollins will NOT be winning the title at Wrestlemania now? :troll


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

I'm impressed Vince really went this deep to get the Big Dog over.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

None of this even makes the slightest bit of sense.


----------



## Ladies Man 30 (Feb 3, 2019)

It’s a work folks


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Empress said:


> It's expected but I'm happy that the fans in attendance tonight allowed him a proper comeback. Glad he's in remission and I hope he can pick up where he left off.


What do you mean turn on him? I haven’t watched WWE regularly in a while but did he become annover face like Bryan. Should he be cheered because of the illness he was battling if when people may dislike the character he portrays?


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

ellthom said:


> So Rollins will NOT be winning the title at Wrestlemania now? :troll


Nope.

Becky probably won’t either.

Everything’s going to go back to how it was. Roman main event, Charlotte will will, it’ll be like Christmas morning for Vince.

Any change of WWE actually improving is gone.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I'm glad he's healthy, but Raw is going to be even worse now...
> 
> Small price to pay in comparison to his life, but I wish he'd take a backstage job or something, because him getting cancer does not change the fact that he's a bad wrestler.


They need stars. A Hogan/Cena type of mega star (without being the best technical wrestler) is just what they need right now.

Not everything is about technical wrestling, geez. If they catered the product to your tastes, it’d kill the wrestling business, you understand that right?

Or are you just saying what would be best for you, but not trying to suggest it’d be the best thing for everyone else?


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

I predicted he would be back soon. People hear the word *cancer"and think it's a death sentence but depending on the type of cancer and age of patient it can be very beatable.

I TOLD y'all from the start he had a literally 93% chance. Now cue the conspiracy theorists who know absolutely nothing about medical science


----------



## Yusuke Urameshi (Nov 21, 2015)

Hate to be THAT guy but what are the odds the cancer was a giant work between Roman and Vince. That was pretty fast honestly.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

It's a shame the crowd made most of the segment unbearable.

Glad he's healthy.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

^ Right on queue @King Jesus


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Yusuke Urameshi said:


> Hate to be THAT guy but what are the odds the cancer was a giant work between Roman and Vince. That was pretty fast honestly.


He had a history with previous one which is way before his wrestling career.


----------



## Ladies Man 30 (Feb 3, 2019)

I hate Roman so much that I’m done watching wrestling again. Back to the same old shit with a now added bonus of forced positivity.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> ellthom said:
> 
> 
> > So Rollins will NOT be winning the title at Wrestlemania now? <img src="http://i.imgur.com/G9Ra3.png" border="0" alt="" title="Troll" class="inlineimg" />
> ...


Vince is really happy :vince


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Bushmaster said:


> What do you mean turn on him? I haven’t watched WWE regularly in a while but did he become annover face like Bryan. Should he be cheered because of the illness he was battling if when people may dislike the character he portrays?


I don't think even Roman wants pity. But at the very least, maybe some of these fans can back off and quit acting as if he books himself and stop with the death threats and hysterics. In the four months since he was gone, it's quite obvious he was not the central issue. 

As for tonight, he got a very warm reception. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100204936778833920
I'll be sure to send you the full clip. :smile2:


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Yusuke Urameshi said:


> Hate to be THAT guy but what are the odds the cancer was a giant work between Roman and Vince. That was pretty fast honestly.


Well I get it and it may sound suspicious I don't think they would stoop that low I mean that is really really low. The hatred for them using this as a fake angle would really turn off many people


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

If he's back for Wrestlemania, he should feud with Dean. It's probably one of the few feuds he hasn't had. And it would be nice for him to avenge Dean's betrayal. Should make a nice story too, but it would sound logical, too good to be true, and probably wont happen since WWE doesn't do logical booking.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Heath V said:


> Good, welcome back!! I'm sure the idiot masses will turn on him quick enough though.


It´s not actually "turn on him" if you never stopped disliking the wrestler Roman Reigns. - You can still have the best wishes for Joe Anoa'i the person..


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Nowhere has it been said that Roman will even work Mania yet. So calm your tits people :lol

It’s such great news, it put a huge smile on my face and has made my week. One of my favourites is in remission and can come back!


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

Wow that was a fast recovery, I was already getting mentally used to the fact that I woud not have to wach Raw in at least one more year.

But god, thank god the guy is ok, very happy right now.



Tyrion Lannister said:


> I'm glad he's healthy, but Raw is going to be even worse now...
> 
> Small price to pay in comparison to his life, but I wish he'd take a backstage job or something, because him getting cancer does not change the fact that he's a bad wrestler.


I get you strongly dislike the guy and that's your opinion but how the hell is he going to make this shitty show worse? Lol that's not even humanly possible.


----------



## Ladies Man 30 (Feb 3, 2019)

Y’all ready for the predictable Seth Rollins heel turn immediately after winning universal title at Mania so he can be fed to Roman.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Now we can hear every week Michael Cole say the big dog is back LOL


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Hope he wasn't rushed back too early. Often you hear with cancer 'in remission' then sometimes it's back sooner or later more aggressive with a more dire consequence.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

IronMan8 said:


> They need stars. A Hogan/Cena type of mega star (without being the best technical wrestler) is just what they need right now.
> 
> Not everything is about technical wrestling, geez. If they catered the product to your tastes, it’d kill the wrestling business, you understand that right?
> 
> Or are you just saying what would be best for you, but not trying to suggest it’d be the best thing for everyone else?


What does criticism of Roman Reigns have to do with technical wrestling? First of all, workrate is probably Roman's only talent as a wrestler. Most of his criticism has NOTHING to do with workrate. That strawman is extremely played out and nobody is saying that. Least of all Tyrion who, like myself, most of his faves are guys who are known for promos. 

Secondly, Roman is not a difference maker on the weekly shows. I hear he draws for house shows but nobody is watching the weekly show because of him 



ellthom said:


> ^ Right on queue @King Jesus



Yup, I'm a WWE sponsored account, you're on to me


----------



## Yusuke Urameshi (Nov 21, 2015)

Tsvetoslava said:


> He had a history with previous one which is way before his wrestling career.


And I can see why his past cancer could be used to work around this new illness. Easy to just say “Its back”. 

Dunno. I like Roman a lot but 4 months filming movies and suddenly beating cancer during all time low ratings and at Wrestlemania season is a bit weird. Summerslam or Survivor Series would be a believable timetable. After the Jussie Smollett incident its hard to not be suspicious of elaborate hoaxes. We all know Vince doesn’t like to lose


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

Yeah....this whole thing was a work.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

IronMan8 said:


> They need stars. A Hogan/Cena type of mega star (without being the best technical wrestler) is just what they need right now.
> 
> Not everything is about technical wrestling, geez. If they catered the product to your tastes, it’d kill the wrestling business, you understand that right?
> 
> Or are you just saying what would be best for you, but not trying to suggest it’d be the best thing for everyone else?


They don't have any stars _because_ of Roman. All this insures is no stars will be made in the foreseeable future.



Fringe said:


> Yeah....this whole thing was a work.


Yeah... seems like at the very least it was embellished.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

You could see he was trying to catch his breath when he climbed the top rope and entered the ring. So he's not close to ring shape yet.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

Yusuke Urameshi said:


> And I can see why his past cancer could be used to work around this new illness. Easy to just say “Its back”.
> 
> Dunno. I like Roman a lot but 4 months filming movies and suddenly beating cancer during all time low ratings and at Wrestlemania season is a bit weird. Summerslam or Survivor Series would be a believable timetable. After the Jussie Smollett incident its hard to not be suspicious of elaborate hoaxes. We all know Vince doesn’t like to lose


The idea of this being a work is quite ridiculous, I'm going to keep saying it.

But I have to admit that the timeline is almost perfect for Vince, like a miracle recovery to save his ass.


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

I knew the cancer thing was just a work. To try and get him over lololool


----------



## Yusuke Urameshi (Nov 21, 2015)

I should clarify that I am merely stirring the pot and I definitely am not a “hater”. I love Roman the person and the wrestler. I think he’s incredibly talented. What I hate is the way he was booked. Its just not the way you should make a top star. Hogan, Austin and Rock were all very natural. Cena a mixed bag. Fans couldn’t stop cheering them and WWE gave them the ball but blew their load too early with Roman and it fucking sucks.


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

I don’t believe this anymore. My friend was diagnosed a few weeks before him and is still battling.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Yep, it was a work.


----------



## reamstyles (Aug 9, 2016)

Ladies Man 30 said:


> It’s a work folks


you wanted wwe to be edgy, so wwe does it now...


----------



## reamstyles (Aug 9, 2016)

One great heel heat is tagt brock beat him to be injured for months again and add fire to the wrestlemania match..


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

So a guy gets leukemia and everyone suddenly hops off the hate bandwagon? Lol k.


----------



## Ladies Man 30 (Feb 3, 2019)

reamstyles said:


> Ladies Man 30 said:
> 
> 
> > It’s a work folks
> ...


Roman the character doesn’t deserve cheeers, now he’s gonna get it from this bullshit and it infuriates me.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

Rain said:


> I don’t believe this anymore. My friend was diagnosed a few weeks before him and is still battling.


Fpalm 

Mate, your friend's experience means literally fuck all. It's different for everyone depending on age and type of cancer. 

How are y'all being so stupid on this?

I know people who got prostate cancer diagnosis and died within 5 months and I know people who found cancerous cells, were treated for two months and the growth could no longer be detected. 

This is by far the most dumb moment in the history of this website and if you are actually that ignorant and stupid enough to call this a work because of a time line I just want you to know that you're a dumbfuck. Emphatically stupid


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Calm down, shit.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Rain said:


> I don’t believe this anymore. My friend was diagnosed a few weeks before him and is still battling.


If he was just diagnosed I could totally see him being in remission now. Being that this was a recurring case & leukemia I find it very hard to believe, as usually it's much harder to beat leukemia a second time, and doing it in 4 months, that's pretty damn quick.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Yusuke Urameshi said:


> And I can see why his past cancer could be used to work around this new illness. Easy to just say “Its back”.
> 
> Dunno. I like Roman a lot but 4 months filming movies and suddenly beating cancer during all time low ratings and at Wrestlemania season is a bit weird. Summerslam or Survivor Series would be a believable timetable. After the Jussie Smollett incident its hard to not be suspicious of elaborate hoaxes. We all know Vince doesn’t like to lose


WWE is still a pretty big thing worldwide, you know something like that would ruin them forever? Idk, the whole idea about that being work sounds ridiculous even for Vinces standarts.


----------



## The Game (Oct 7, 2015)

Manipulating your television audience to believe one of your workers has cancer when they don't? They simply can't do that. Anyone who thinks this was a work... come on. That's WAY too risky. 

Glad he's healthy. Not looking forward to more Reigns/Lesnar matches though.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Tsvetoslava said:


> WWE is still a pretty big thing worldwide, you know something like that would ruin them forever? Idk, the whole idea about that being work sounds ridiculous even for Vinces standarts.


So does keeping alleged rapists, pedophiles & murders employed. But that didn't stop him from keeping people like Patterson employed to have his way with ring crew boys, or people like Jimmy Garvin Buck Zumhofe or even Jimmy Snuka who's daughter still gets to keep a job today despite the well known rumors of her father killing a women.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

I don't believe this is a work, but if it were then this would be huge. To publicly fool people that you're battling cancer isn't something you incorporate into a storyline and would definitely generate a PR storm if the truth were to ever get out.

Way too risky just to get people to like Roman (who will probably be booed months after his return again anyway).


----------



## Anoche (Mar 18, 2014)

He shows no signs of treatment, It is a joke to people actually having cancer and to people who has died for it.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

I am not a Roman Reigns fan by any stretch of the imagination.

But come on now. To even suggest that this is in anyway a work...I know the timing works out perfectly for Vince, but that's not by any means out of the realm of possibility, especially if his cancer was in its beginning stages. I know people who had a cancer diagnosis and then were remission just a month later. We're actually suggesting that WWE is so low as to try to use cancer to get Roman cheered.

Come on now. This is just low even for us.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Amazing for him and his family and I hope that his cancer never come back. This is me talking about the person Joe.
In other case, I will not now suddenly start to cheer the character Roman Reigns like the last 6 years didn't exist.

And come on, I can totally could believe that Vince could do fake a cancer storyline, but I can't simply see the person Joe A'noai getting behind something so awful and despicable like that.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

HollyJollyDemise said:


> I am not a Roman Reigns fan by any stretch of the imagination.
> 
> But come on now. To even suggest that this is in anyway a work...I know the timing works out perfectly for Vince, but that's not by any means out of the realm of possibility, especially if his cancer was in its beginning stages. I know people who had a cancer diagnosis and then were remission just a month later. We're actually suggesting that WWE is so low as to try to use cancer to get Roman cheered.
> 
> Come on now. This is just low even for us.


This is true in many cases for people just diagnosed for recurring cases however it is much more rare for people to go into remission a second time let alone so quickly. For a cancer like leukemia to reoccur and be back in remission in just 4 months is highly unlikely. I'm not saying it's not at all possible, but to fight it back to remission so quick we're talking very aggressive treatment to which he would be showing the affects, extreme weight loss, off skin color, hair loss or fired/grayed...something. He looks like he's been on vaca, & dropped maybe 10-15 pounds but perfectly healthy otherwise. I'm just not buying it.


----------



## Jonhern (Oct 19, 2017)

SWITCHBLADE SHOOK said:


> So does keeping alleged rapists, pedophiles & murders employed. But that didn't stop him from keeping people like Patterson employed to have his way with ring crew boys, or people like Jimmy Garvin Buck Zumhofe or even Jimmy Snuka who's daughter still gets to keep a job today despite the well known rumors of her father killing a women.


Wtf does Jimmy's daughter have anything to do with what you are saying? She is not responsible in any way, that's a fucked up line of thought.


----------



## The Game (Oct 7, 2015)

If WWE really wanted to get him OVER OVER on his return... they would've done it the right way. Remember people saying it'd be the biggest pop ever when he returned? Well that's gone now. They got impatient and hungry for short-term ratings. 

Imagine it's the night after WM. Brock is beating the holy hell out of Rollins after losing his title the night before. Then enter Roman Reigns. Would've been a gigantic pop and he would've had a lot of momentum going into a Reigns/Rollins program. But I realise the Ruthless Aggression era is long gone, sadly.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I hate to be that guy, I really do. 

But...

Does anyone else have the sneaking suspicion that they worked the cancer to give Roman sympathy? I mean, this timing for a return (just in time for Mania) is both a little quick and a little convenient.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Guys, work or not, Roman still isn't entertaining and I don't want him back. I hope he beats cancer and enjoys life, but I don't want him in WWE. 

It's great he's doing better. It's bad for fans he's back.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Calm down people.... jeeeeez*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

HollyJollyDemise said:


> I am not a Roman Reigns fan by any stretch of the imagination.
> 
> But come on now. To even suggest that this is in anyway a work...I know the timing works out perfectly for Vince, but that's not by any means out of the realm of possibility, especially if his cancer was in its beginning stages. I know people who had a cancer diagnosis and then were remission just a month later. We're actually suggesting that WWE is so low as to try to use cancer to get Roman cheered.
> 
> Come on now. This is just low even for us.


To play devils advocate this is the same company that thought accusing a babyface going after the world title of necrophilia was wise. Same company that had HBK team with "God". Same.company that blew Vince McMahon up as some big storyline. Same company that mocked Eddie Geurrero after his death for heel heat.

Nothing is too low for carnies like Vince.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

IronMan8 said:


> They need stars. A Hogan/Cena type of mega star (without being the best technical wrestler) is just what they need right now.


That's NOT Roman. :lmao

Do you even know who Hulk Hogan IS? Comparing Romans popularity to Hogans is absurd. Frankly, comparing him to Cena is almost as ridiculous.



> Not everything is about technical wrestling, geez. If they catered the product to your tastes, it’d kill the wrestling business, you understand that right?


If you think I care about "technical wrestling", you don't know the first thing about me. Maybe you should read some of the things I've said about people who aren't charismatic or great promos. I'm one of the most vocal critics of AJ Styles and Daniel Bryan this forum has ever had.



> Or are you just saying what would be best for you, but not trying to suggest it’d be the best thing for everyone else?


I only care about what's best for me, but I don't think Roman returning is in the best interest of the general audience, either. He wasn't popular with them, he's not good, and he's not going to turn this ship around into magically doing better.

There is ONE positive to having Reigns back, and one positive only, and it's not even a guarantee to happen, and that's getting the Universal title the FUCK away from Brock Lesnar and onto somebody who cares enough to walk into a WWE arena every now and then. That will turn the ship around on its own more quickly than Roman will.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Was this all a work? How does he come back right in time for Wrestlemania?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Want to know how stupid this company is?

They wasted a Roman Reigns "I'm back" speech on a shitty television show.

Do you realise the pop he would have got if his return was kept secret and he appeared at Wrestlemania to help Rollins from a post-match Lesnar beat down? For a company that wants to "Make moments" - they certainly missed that particular chance. And I am told the company don't care about ratings :lol

The fans will turn on him once he's up against someone who shows him up on the mic and in the ring.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Jonhern said:


> Wtf does Jimmy's daughter have anything to do with what you are saying? She is not responsible in any way, that's a fucked up line of thought.


Because as most people will attest to she's only still employed because of who her father is. She should have been released by now, because she's worthless. But because she's Snuka's daughter she's still employed, seemed pretty obvious what I meant. Nepotism despite rumors circling for many years her father killed a woman. The WWE can overlook shit like that they are low enough to pull a work like this.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

Who gives a shit. Is Becky on tonight?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

He's already back :sodone



Mister Abigail said:


> Who gives a shit. Is Becky on tonight?


Yea, Becky Lynch interrupted a tag match with Ronda Rousey/Natalya versus the Riott Squad, brawled with Ronda, and then got herself arrested out of the building


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

DammitC said:


> He's already back :sodone
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, Becky Lynch interrupted a tag match with Ronda Rousey/Natalya versus the Riott Squad, brawled with Ronda, and then got herself arrested out of the building


Oh good. I'll watch then.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Mister Abigail said:


> Who gives a shit. Is Becky on tonight?


Arrested earlier.

So is he cleared to wrestle? Very fast recovery. Not doubting the legitimacy of his illness or anything, but if he's wrestling 4 months later that is truly remarkable.


----------



## #BestForBusiness (Jun 18, 2015)

*Does Roman's announcement seem off to anyone?*

I really hate to be that guy, but something just seems off about this whole leukemia scenario with Roman. The guy announces he had leukemia, films a movie in between his time "recovering", and is able to return and be cleared in 4 months? He got treated from his cancer in 4 months?
I'm not a conspiracy theorist, but the way they milked the crowd, Roman clearly being on a script rather than speaking from the heart, the whole AEW situation, low ratings, and being this close to Wrestlemania is... Odd timing. You know that they will milk another Shield reunion as well before Ambrose leaves.

Not to sound like a shitty person for thinking that Joe/WWE are lying about him having leukemia, and if he truly did beat it then congratulations all to him, but does anyone else feel weird about this whole thing?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Does Roman's announcement seem off to anyone?*

It's suspicious as fuck. The red flags are all over the place.

The only reason I believe that there's nothing more to it than he had leukemia, he went to some intense therapy to put it back in remission and he's back, is because if they lied about it, it would RUIN WWE when it got out. That type of PR could potentially kill the company. They would instantly become toxic and risk their tv deals being pulled for a stunt that heinous.

I absolutely do not put it past Vince to not object to it on moral grounds, because I don't believe Vince has morals and there's plenty of evidence to support that, but everybody has to know what a disaster that would be if they did it.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Does Roman's announcement seem off to anyone?*

You're not wrong in thinking that knowing Vince. It was either a miracle or a work. I'm gonna say that he just got healthy naturally. A lot of new outlets are reporting it too so I'm giving him the benefit of the doubt. I don't think Joe Ano'i is that scummy of a person. Maybe Vince but I doubt Joe is.


----------



## McNugget (Aug 27, 2007)

Really glad to see he's back. I'm a cancer survivor, and while everyone's experience is different, I'd be shocked if he was ring ready before Wrestlemania. I did 4ish months of chemo, and although my regimen was a lot more physically intensive, I wasn't really back to being myself for nearly a year, with some longer side-effects that effect me to this day. Roman's either incredibly lucky or, what seems more likely, won't be wrestling full matches for a little while yet.

Either way, super happy to see him and hopefully this character restart they've been handed will motivate them to book him a little better.


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

Whether it’s genuine or a lie I’m just glad the guy who portrays the character of Roman Reigns is healthy.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: Does Roman's announcement seem off to anyone?*

Reigns leukemia is real.

Most I can think is they lying about the remission and they will force the guy to die in the ring.

Which is....


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: Does Roman's announcement seem off to anyone?*

He looks too good already for going through aggressive treatment. I've been fighting cancer myself for a little while now, that's why I find it so hard to believe he just did a couple months of aggressive treatment & filmed a movie and is in remission 4 months total. It's believable for me if he was just diagnosed, but being that he already had it and it came back, the chances of beating reoccurring cancer are much smaller then the initial diagnosis, to do it so quickly and look perfectly fine, sorry I can't buy that.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Nah, he's visibly smaller. 

Hell of a quick recovery though. I'm no expert though.


----------



## iarwain (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: Does Roman's announcement seem off to anyone?*

It does seem odd, especially considering what great shape Roman appears to be in.
But maybe they caught it very early, so it took less to get rid of it. It makes sense that they would catch it early since he's had it for 11 years, I'm sure he was being checked routinely.

I would hate to think they would fake such a thing, and I doubt that is the case. Medical confidentiality laws being as they are, if they were faking it, maybe they could use that as a shield to hide behind. But if it ever came out somehow, they would really look bad.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Does Roman's announcement seem off to anyone?*

He has a wife and 3 kids. He's already a millionaire several times over. He would have no reason to risk doing something so awful just to get some cheers


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

*Re: Does Roman's announcement seem off to anyone?*

Did he go for a few treatments of chemo therapy? One of common effects is losing your hair yet he has a full set of long hair hmmm. I was thinking to 4 months is pretty fast to be back. I thought Roman would be out at least for 7 months


----------



## #BestForBusiness (Jun 18, 2015)

*Re: Does Roman's announcement seem off to anyone?*

WWE as a company has done some very shady and questionable things in the past, that's why it even adds to why it's suspicious. Perhaps they weren't lying entirely, but a bit of... Embellishment could be plausible. I'm sure people will be looking into this for any type of evidence they can. We'll find out within weeks.


----------



## #BestForBusiness (Jun 18, 2015)

IronMan8 said:


> You marks who are calling this a work are absolute freaking morons.
> 
> IQ’s lower than 80.
> 
> Seriously, get a life, get an education, and develop your critical thinking skills.


How did I know the guy with the Roman Reigns avatar was going to negatively comment and throw insults like a child :lol


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

That cancer was caught early by Doctors , WWE made us think its was really , really bad tho.. All that matter is dude is OK


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

#BestForBusiness said:


> I really hate to be that guy, but something just seems off about this whole leukemia scenario with Roman. The guy announces he had leukemia, films a movie in between his time "recovering", and is able to return and be cleared in 4 months? He got treated from his cancer in 4 months?
> I'm not a conspiracy theorist, but the way they milked the crowd, Roman clearly being on a script rather than speaking from the heart, the whole AEW situation, low ratings, and being this close to Wrestlemania is... Odd timing. You know that they will milk another Shield reunion as well before Ambrose leaves.
> 
> Not to sound like a shitty person for thinking that Joe/WWE are lying about him having leukemia, and if he truly did beat it then congratulations all to him, but does anyone else feel weird about this whole thing?


Did Roman lie to his own daughter about having cancer?


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

#BestForBusiness said:


> How did I know the guy with the Roman Reigns avatar was going to negatively comment and throw insults like a child :lol


Super Triggered


----------



## Beastyboy (Aug 20, 2018)

Said it from the start and i got blasted for it, but still stand by my statement. The cancer never came back. Its all a work from vinny mac to get his boy over.. oh look he is back perfect timing for the road to wrestlemania. How fortunate is that. And all you marks are lapping it up!


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

#BestForBusiness said:


> IronMan8 said:
> 
> 
> > You marks who are calling this a work are absolute freaking morons.
> ...


Ha! 

I’m biased?

Dude, you’re searching for ways to convince yourself and others his cancer is a work so you can continue booing him guilt-free.

Did he lie to his daughter about having cancer?

Did he lie to his mum, who was in attendance?

The Rock’s Mum in attendance and crying?


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

IronMan8 said:


> You marks who are calling this a work are absolute freaking morons.
> 
> IQ’s lower than 80.
> 
> ...


No I've just been fighting cancer myself for awhile now, to go into remission then have it come back is very common. The chances of beating it a second time are much lower. The chances of being in remission again so quickly after aggressive treatment while small is possible. What I don't buy is coming back after 4 months using part of that to shoot a movie, then come back and say it's in remission again while showing no affects of the treatment. Aggressive chemo & radiation changes your appearance don't care who you are, I'm speaking from experience. I just don't buy it.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

I'm just gonna stick to what I said earlier, it does seem his condition was at the very least embellished by WWE.


----------



## The Capo (Mar 13, 2017)

Just a few things to consider before insisting it’s a work. 

1. Being a WWE superstar he takes very good care of himself health wise and more than likely caught the cancer returning very early. 
2. I’m sure the WWE paid top dollar for the best treatment available. Money probably plays a pretty large role in something like this. Magic Johnson was diagnosed with HIV when it was considered a death sentence. Today most people don’t even remember he has it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

The only reason I think this is legit, is look how fucking small Roman got in that short amount of time. You don't just get small that quick, unless you fought something aggressive like leukemia.

Fuck anyone who thinks it was a work. Vince has done some pretty low things, but the man behind Roman Reigns would never agree to shit like that.

This is coming from someone who absolutely hated the wrestler Roman Reigns, but I know the person behind the character, and to even suggest it was a work should get all of you fucking banned.


----------



## Yusuke Urameshi (Nov 21, 2015)

Regardless, WWE is trash for milking this shit real or not.


----------



## Beastyboy (Aug 20, 2018)

To his mum and the rock? Well yeah think they would understand being around the biz their whole lifes. His daughter is young enough to play the whole thing down. Daddy is sick but its nothing. Let me guess you also think that the catholic church are saints and 9/11 was a terrorist attack. why would the goverment stage such a thing and harm innocent people ? Wake up dude


----------



## #BestForBusiness (Jun 18, 2015)

IronMan8 said:


> Ha!
> 
> I’m biased?
> 
> ...


You clearly didn't coherently read my comment. I never once in there said "I think Roman is full of shit, he's lying". You're the one throwing blatant accusations here. All I did was question it by saying the timing and everything is weird, because it is. I've known people who have battled cancer and leukemia, and they definitely didn't get put in remission within 4 months for the ones that had succeeded. It took alot longer than that and they were in no condition to film a movie. You like throwing lack of IQ insults at people, but you can't even read a simple post. Good job.


----------



## jbl4life (May 23, 2008)

Would have been a bad time to start a "you still got it" chant


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

jbl4life said:


> Would have been a bad time to start a "you still got it" chant


That's fucking awful :lol


----------



## ExigentContact (May 3, 2014)

I went through four months (six cycles) of chemotherapy myself for another kind of blood cancer -- Non Hodgkin Lymphoma, more specifically Diffuse Large B Cell. My cocktail of drugs led to hair loss, deepset fatigue and a bunch of other fun side effects, but I never actually took any time off work or significantly decreased my activity levels. I'm a fairly active person and I tend to believe that active people have better odds of taking the brunt of chemo pretty well. Eric Berry is a famous example, for instance. I do find it odd that Roman has no hair loss but he definitely looks leaner. I can't speak for what treatment he may have opted for, but it's really not out of the question that he'd be able to come back from it quickly if everything went well. If I could manage five mile runs during treatment and I'm just an average person I'm sure someone with Roman's conditioning and some good luck could do better.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Happy for Roman Reigns that he's in remission. Hope he can enjoy his time back after the struggle.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Greatest work in wrestling history: The Montreal Screwjob or Romans cancer?


----------



## #BestForBusiness (Jun 18, 2015)

ExigentContact said:


> I went through four months (six cycles) of chemotherapy myself for another kind of blood cancer -- Non Hodgkin Lymphoma, more specifically Diffuse Large B Cell. My cocktail of drugs led to hair loss, deepset fatigue and a bunch of other fun side effects, but I never actually took any time off work or significantly decreased my activity levels. I'm a fairly active person and I tend to believe that active people have better odds of taking the brunt of chemo pretty well. Eric Berry is a famous example, for instance. I do find it odd that Roman has no hair loss but he definitely looks leaner. I can't speak for what treatment he may have opted for, but it's really not out of the question that he'd be able to come back from it quickly if everything went well. If I could manage five mile runs during treatment and I'm just an average person I'm sure someone with Roman's conditioning and some good luck could do better.


IronMan8 should take notes from this type of response.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm glad his health is better, but I wish he was out longer. 4.5 months away doesn't feel like a long time so him returning is like, blah, you were just here.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100215421138018304


The Capo said:


> Just a few things to consider before insisting it’s a work.
> 
> 1. Being a WWE superstar he takes very good care of himself health wise and more than likely caught the cancer returning very early.
> 2. I’m sure the WWE paid top dollar for the best treatment available. Money probably plays a pretty large role in something like this. Magic Johnson was diagnosed with HIV when it was considered a death sentence. Today most people don’t even remember he has it.


*Man, most of what you said is EXACTLY what I was thinking, but I didn't type it in the Raw thread.

Thanks.*



Hit-Girl said:


> *Calm down people.... jeeeeez*


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

Happy for Roman. But a warning to WWE, don’t beat this cancer stuff into the ground. If you tout it too much fans will rebel and it will backfire. Just let this guy be himself.

And as far as this being fake, I have no doubt Roman was sick. I also have no doubt we weren’t told the whole story. Something is amiss here.


----------



## shadows123 (Jan 30, 2017)

ClintDagger said:


> Happy for Roman. But a warning to WWE, don’t beat this cancer stuff into the ground. If you tout it too much fans will rebel and it will backfire. Just let this guy be himself.
> 
> And as far as this being fake, I have no doubt Roman was sick. I also have no doubt we weren’t told the whole story. Something is amiss here.


First of all, Happy that Roman is fine and doing well. Unlike some, I do not think it was a work to get him cheered.. Sure, Vince has done quite a handful of disgusting angles but this is not one..Having access to the finest doctors in the world which comes from being part of the wwe machinery probably worked in his favor here..... Him coming back full time, well i am a bit torn on this one considering Vince's obsession...

Plus, You know the redemption angle is too good to pass up for Vince right? I mean seeing Roman cheered may have had Vince shed quite a few tears..He has been trying this for the past few years and it happened with little effort from his side this time :lol The very little chance of Seth retaining may probably be changed into next Wrestlemania's main event Roman Reigns vs Brock Lesnar...Vince will probably run the cancer stuff into the ground as a way of build towards Roman returning to the title summit... I hope it doesnt happen but considering all the angles Vince has done in the past, I wouldnt put it past him to do this as well..


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Something else to think about, remember these guys?


-Rosey (wrestler) https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rosey_(wrestler)

-Umaga (wrestler) https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Umaga_(wrestler)

-Yokozuna (wrestler) https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yokozuna_(wrestler)

-Samu (wrestler) https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Samu_(wrestler)


3 of them are dead, the last one has liver cancer.

*How the hell could someone like ROMAN fake having cancer himself?........*


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Now I really hate Roman fuck him and Vince.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

If it were me, I would not want anybody recovering from leukaemia to take wrestling bumps.

You'd have to be some sort of monster.


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

There's something really fishy about all this to me. You just don't beat cancer in 4 months. If this was a ploy to get him cheered then mission accomplished. I just don't buy it.


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

McGee said:


> There's something really fishy about all this to me. You just don't beat cancer in 4 months. If this was a ploy to get him cheered then mission accomplished. I just don't buy it.


I don’t see how you go from “I have cancer and I don’t know what the future holds”, to “I’m confident enough that I’ve beat cancer that I can announce it on national tv and say I’m back.” in four months. Like I said, I have no doubt of Roman’s illness, but there’s a piece of the puzzle we aren’t being told about.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

They have a chance at a do over with Roman but will Vince screw it up and be right back where we were prior to his Cancer announcement.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*I don't think this is a work or something fishy at all. Think about this people. Roman Reigns just announced that he is in remission. A lot of people in this thread needs to have a hard look in the mirror since now they are finding another thing to hate Reigns over. People need to wake up. Vince wouldn't do this kind of thing. If he did and people find out about it, not us but the sponsers. Their would be backlash from the Cancer Organizations that they are partners with, their TV deals would be canned, their merch workers would be canned and then the company would be in other hot water. So I do not think this is a work at all. *_


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

JTB33b said:


> They have a chance at a do over with Roman but will Vince screw it up and be right back where we were prior to his Cancer announcement.


Basically this. I'm happy for him back but I'm not interested in him being shoved down my throat.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100266070034677760


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm a little conflicted because I know that if somebody just had cancer scare and barely got over it the last thing I would want is to get the person to be overly active then again maybe cancer has no effect on that or maybe this helps him take his mind up cancer I don't know I'm not going to judge


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

You mean Big Dog is...back?


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

They're either lying about him being back in remission and getting him to work a lighter schedule whilst still fighting it or he never had it at all, nobody beats canced in 4 months.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Rated Phenomenal said:


> They're either lying about him being back in remission and getting him to work a lighter schedule whilst still fighting it or he never had it at all, nobody beats canced in 4 months.


Super heroes like Roman Reigns do.


----------



## Twilight Sky (Feb 19, 2019)

ClintDagger said:


> I don’t see how you go from “I have cancer and I don’t know what the future holds”, to “I’m confident enough that I’ve beat cancer that I can announce it on national tv and say I’m back.” in four months. Like I said, I have no doubt of Roman’s illness, but there’s a piece of the puzzle we aren’t being told about.


Don't why people like to say they "beat cancer". Remission is just nice way of saying "gone for now". I'm sure everyone remembers Piper talking that same game to us about beating cancer, only for him to die a few years later.

Roman though has been living with it for over a decade, which means he's always been making sure to catch it as early as possible. Some cancers are much more sneaky though, and often start showing symptoms when it's already well beyond treatable stages.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

God Movement said:


> Rated Phenomenal said:
> 
> 
> > They're either lying about him being back in remission and getting him to work a lighter schedule whilst still fighting it or he never had it at all, nobody beats canced in 4 months.
> ...



He's not a super hero, he's a human being, a talented one I respect both in and out the ring but a human being nonetheless. He's lost no hair, no muscle mass, he looks great dare I say as good as he did before we found out he had cancer, come on man I know you're a massive reigns mark but even YOU have to find this a little...suspect?


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Rated Phenomenal said:


> He's not a super hero, he's a human being, a talented one I respect both in and out the ring but a human being nonetheless. He's lost no hair, no muscle mass, he looks great dare I say as good as he did before we found out he had cancer, come on man I know you're a massive reigns mark but even YOU have to find this a little...suspect?


Nope. Nothing strange about it to me. Big Dog beat the odds.


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

He's probably not done with it but they needed the ratings.
His doctor probably told him he was on the way of remission or some shit like that and Vince jumped on it.

But people who thinks it's fake man y'all are asshole and it's really still real to y'all. I get you don't like the character, but the guy has cancer. He has clearly lost more than 10 or 15 pounds of muscle (you don't need to be manager at Gold's Gym to notice it), and he was extremely sloppy when he speared McIntyre in addition of being exhausted after his entrance. The guy he trained with also said he's a long way off being in good physical shape.
And during the promo when someone chanted Wrestlemania, he said to "crawl before we can walk, and walk before we can run". So he's clearly not back yet, and they're dealing with this on a day to day basis.
So, everybody knows you want to boo him as much as you want anything in this life, and many of you have developed a complex because he was pushed over your favorites, but he's not coming back yet.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I don't think he faked this. There's way too much to lose if it ever came out he did. Nah I just refuse to believe that was a work. 

I can't blame people for thinking that way though. I mean to each their own and all of that.*


----------



## gRiMBMW (Aug 19, 2016)

Stalingrad9 said:


> He's probably not done with it but they needed the ratings.
> His doctor probably told him he was on the way of remission or some shit like that and Vince jumped on it.
> 
> But people who thinks it's fake man y'all are asshole and it's really still real to y'all. I get you don't like the character, but the guy has cancer. He has clearly lost more than 10 or 15 pounds of muscle (you don't need to be manager at Gold's Gym to notice it), and he was extremely sloppy when he speared McIntyre in addition of being exhausted after his entrance. The guy he trained with also said he's a long way off being in good physical shape.
> ...


Sounds like the most logical explanation to me.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100288620882100225


----------



## Alee Enn (Jan 3, 2012)

I hope Joe beats Leukaemia, I wouldn't wish that on anyone, and I don't think it's a work, I don't think even WWE would make something that serious up just to get Roman over.

I don't dislike Joe the person, but I'm sorry I still can't cheer for Roman the character.


----------



## Stadhart02 (Aug 31, 2016)

I can't understand how he can come back looking EXACTLY the same as before...

plus hasn't it only been 3 months?


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

Look I'm not saying it was 100% a work, but something is damn fucking fishy about this.

Any of you naive kids saying "there is no way wwe would do this blah blah blah they would be ruined" are fucking marks. They employ rapists and pedophiles. Exploits deaths and have given so much steroids to guys that 80% of the wrestlers in the 80s and 90s are dead now.


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

I got aids 4 months later after my money vanished. I won the lottery and now. My aids is gone.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

I'm fucking done with WWE if it EVER came out if it was a work. Revolting shit. But I'm glad Roman is healthy and can't wait to see him back kicking ass.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

I'm happy for the guy, but "wrestling" wise this is a disaster. Rollins already had no chance in hell to win, but now he might actually get taken out of the match for Reigns. The Reigns push will be x10 stronger and they'll exploit the fuck out of his recovery story because they know the sensitive people are obliged to cheer him now no matter what. There's no change on the horizon, the nightmare is getting started again.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Bestiswaswillbe said:


> Look I'm not saying it was 100% a work, but something is damn fucking fishy about this.
> 
> Any of you naive kids saying "there is no way wwe would do this blah blah blah they would be ruined" are fucking marks. They employ rapists and pedophiles. Exploits deaths and have given so much steroids to guys that 80% of the wrestlers in the 80s and 90s are dead now.


I am; I called the fix when I seen the Fast and Furious pictures. Vince said he would get him over no matter what. Mission accomplished...how long it will last though is to be determined.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Bestiswaswillbe said:


> Look I'm not saying it was 100% a work, but something is damn fucking fishy about this.
> 
> Any of you naive kids saying "there is no way wwe would do this blah blah blah they would be ruined" are fucking marks. They employ rapists and pedophiles. Exploits deaths and have given so much steroids to guys that 80% of the wrestlers in the 80s and 90s are dead now.


I won't say it's a work. It definitely is exploited to be worse than it is. His cancer probs showed up a little and, as he should, he had to go get it fixed. WWE saw this as an opportunity and said it's way worse than it actually was and used it to their advantage.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

People who think it's fake or a work need to get back to reality. Get out of the WWE bubble. Not everything is about storylines and works. Real life happens. People get sick. Wrestlers are human. That's the reality of things. Not everything is faked just to get a reaction. WWE would get in serious trouble for faking such thing. Real news sites and sports outlets have covered this story. Roman Reigns has reported having leukemia since way before he was in WWE. Ask his family if it is a work, or his kids.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

So happy for Roman,

People that are thinking its a work grow up. Srsly gross nobody would fake this.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Ladies Man 30 (Feb 3, 2019)

arch.unleash said:


> I'm happy for the guy, but "wrestling" wise this is a disaster. Rollins already had no chance in hell to win, but now he might actually get taken out of the match for Reigns. The Reigns push will be x10 stronger and they'll exploit the fuck out of his recovery story because they know the sensitive people are obliged to cheer him now no matter what. There's no change on the horizon, the nightmare is getting started again.


1000%. I’ve been saying this ever since Roman Reigns was speculated to return eventually from his cancer. Not only is he gonna fuck over Seth Rollins mania moment, but His over the top monster baby face push is going to be the most obnoxious, forced, and cringiest things we will ever seen in wwe history. It’s gonna be 2006-2012 John Cena push on steroids.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

-XERO- said:


>


Dear god, fuck this company.


----------



## Stadhart02 (Aug 31, 2016)

-XERO- said:


>


this company makes me want to throw up at times

although they use breast cancer victims and children with cancer for PR points so using Reigns to do the same shouldn't really come as a surprise


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

They're throwing all of those Roman "catchphrases" on a T-shirt hoping one will get over and none will. They forgot to include "We can, we will", because 3 on one shirt ain't enough.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Brodus Clay said:


> Dear god, fuck this company.


I'm curious; when this cancer situation gets doxxed as fake news, who will eat more shit, Vince or Roman?

Anyone notice how part of the purchase is donated to the -none- Foundation? During virtue signal cancer prevention month no less; luls.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

arch.unleash said:


> They're throwing all of those Roman "catchphrases" on a T-shirt hoping one will get over and none will. They forgot to include "We can, we will", because 3 on one shirt ain't enough.


This is a reboot for him. It remains to be seen if his going to fail again. Or if his even coming back full time.just because it's in remission doesn't mean his body could handle wrestling full time.

For now we should just be happy his fine. Hope his booked correctly. And that he spears Rollins at mania to become top heel. After Seth wins of course


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

vince was so desperate to make strong this guy that i think the cancer was a work . great wwe hijacked by this charisma vacuum again . 
Expect the next 10 wrestlemania main events with this dork


----------



## Stadhart02 (Aug 31, 2016)

drougfree said:


> vince was so desperate to make strong this guy that i think the cancer was a work . great wwe hijacked by this charisma vacuum again .
> Expect the next 10 wrestlemania main events with this dork


within a couple of weeks of him coming back full time and it becoming the Reigns show, everyone will want the women to take center stage again....


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

kingnoth1n said:


> I'm curious; when this cancer situation gets doxxed as fake news, who will eat more shit, Vince or Roman?


Have the feeling Roman had something but they exaggerated a ton to put him over, yes after all the shit Vince did to try to put him over for years and always fail I can see him do something so awful like this, Roman just a obedient dog he gonna get a bit of shit, Vince may finally get booed when he appears, crowds usually love him.


----------



## Raiders1 (Nov 15, 2018)

drougfree said:


> vince was so desperate to make strong this guy that i think the cancer was a work . great wwe hijacked by this charisma vacuum again .
> Expect the next 10 wrestlemania main events with this dork


reigns is one of the most charismatic wrestlers


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

I'm happy he's better. Truly.

But man did I cringe during his return. People who used to call him names but who are now cheering for him because he's sick and WWE milking the shit out of it with that watery video package...


----------



## Hillhank (Jul 18, 2018)

hey who has said since the beginning that this leukemia thing was a hoax and a ploy 

and now there's shirts hmmm


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Brodus Clay said:


> kingnoth1n said:
> 
> 
> > I'm curious; when this cancer situation gets doxxed as fake news, who will eat more shit, Vince or Roman?
> ...


Well in the fake outrage culture these days once it comes out it was fake people will go bat shit, especially non-watchers.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Man, it's times like these that remind me why I stopped fucking with this forum like I used to. People are legitimately trash.


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

-XERO- said:


>


Of course WWE use this as an opportunity to sell more merch :lol



Raiders1 said:


> reigns is one of the most charismatic wrestlers


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Happy that Roman is healthy. He looks energized and ready to perform. Hopefully, his booking in the next few months will keep the crowd response positive. I know he was making an actual IRL speech, but his promo was great. He looked way more comfortable in front of a crowd that's hot shitting on him.

I'm not going to call for a heel turn, and I'm not going to claim that the illness was a work. There's already too much of that nonsense.

Welcome back Roman.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

that merch is pretty low imo. Using the situation for a nice slogan and merch seller. I hope any money made from those shirts etc is at least sent to cancer charities but I doubt it. WWE can't help themselves but profit off of it. Fucking wankers. I wouldnt be surprised if wwe builds romans entire wrestling character around this now just so they can act like they give half a shit.

glad roman is healthy, we were never told any details on his condition at the time so I think people probably assumed too much.


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

UniversalGleam said:


> that merch is pretty low imo. Using the situation for a nice slogan and merch seller. I hope any money made from those shirts etc is at least sent to cancer charities but I doubt it. WWE can't help themselves but profit off of it. Fucking wankers.
> 
> glad roman is healthy, we were never told any details on his condition at the time so I think people probably assumed too much.


Where are your brain cells, do they function, are there any point of them being in your head? 

Is there ANY chance that Roman being back he wouldn't have merch? Has there EVER been a point after he became the FOTC that he didn't have merch?

Why for the love of anything would people bitch, whine, complain and manage to turn a positive into a negative when there isn't 1 fucking logical reason to do so?

He is using a REAL LIFE THING as inspiration on a t-shirt to inspire and to show people that it is worth fighting, even when your damn life is on the line, which it was. It shows you can overcome adversity, not fictional, but real, for anyone with a functioning brain, which I understand become less and less by the minute. These things can push those people through their own hard times and give them strength.

Yeah WWE is gonna make money of it, but what the fuck in this world do people not make money of? Right NOTHING, so stop your fucking bullshit. Yes it would be great if they gave at the very least a % of the sale of that shirt to cancer charities, no doubt, self-explanatory.

So why not have a positive, real message on whatever you're selling than just "BIG DAWG" "MY YARD" "OOOOAAAAAAAAH"?!?!


----------



## Tk Adeyemi (Feb 14, 2019)

I don’t like the Roman reigns character cos I think he sucks but the guy joe I am glad he is fine. WhT u just said really shows u up as a person as one sick individual. I hope no real life situation like that ever happens to u.


----------



## Skillz That Killz (Jan 22, 2017)

*Roman Reigns to appear on Raw on Monday*

I think at the very least, WWE have deliberately misled the fans about the severity of his condition. At worst, they've outright lied.

Nobody. NOBODY beats cancer and recovers from chemo in 4 months. Especially an aggressive form like Leukaemia.


----------



## Venocide (Jan 28, 2010)

It's definitely suspicious, nobody recovers from chemo that fucking quickly. Also, he hasn't lost any hair....


----------



## Billy Riley (Jun 22, 2016)

I’m glad to hear he’s in remission, but I certainly haven’t missed him on Raw. The guy just doesn’t do anything for me. He’s boring, and a one trick pony.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

ARKphoenix said:


> It's definitely suspicious, nobody recovers from chemo that fucking quickly. Also, he hasn't lost any hair....


I'd feel bad if I said it was a hoax to get him over only to find out he really was sick. But he has too perfect of a head of hair for someone who just went through chemo. He looks exactly the same as when he left.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw on Monday*



Skillz That Killz said:


> I think at the very least, WWE have deliberately misled the fans about the severity of his condition. At worst, they've outright lied.
> 
> Nobody. NOBODY beats cancer and recovers from chemo in 4 months. Especially an aggressive form like Leukaemia.


I hope they eat a full flak cannon PR wise and have to come out it was fake live on Raw.:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

He's clearly not been through chemotherapy.

It's not a hoax, but I think they overplayed the severity. Thankfully it looks like they caught it incredibly early & he seems pretty much fine. I'd guess he's about 15 lbs lighter.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

He coincidentally finishes up chemo, grows back all his long hair and gets back into wrestling shape right before Wrestlemania and it only took him 4 months to do so? Nope not suspicious at all.


----------



## Skillz That Killz (Jan 22, 2017)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> He's clearly not been through chemotherapy.
> 
> It's not a hoax, but I think they overplayed the severity. Thankfully it looks like they caught it incredibly early & he seems pretty much fine. I'd guess he's about 15 lbs lighter.


Yeah, I think this is what happened. They found some abnormal cells or something and caught it before it became serious. Then WWE over-exaggerated the seriousness of it.


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> I'm happy he's better. Truly.
> 
> But man did I cringe during his return. People who used to call him names but who are now cheering for him because he's sick and WWE milking the shit out of it with that watery video package...


That right there tells WWE is absolutely right in treating their fans as morons.

I can't wait until he takes the top spot again and I won't able to voice my displeasure about it because people can't process the fact that beating cancer doesn't make you a better or more entertaining performer.

Seeing him healthy makes me glad and relieved; seeing him back in action makes me miserable, because I know WWE will Mary Sue the fuck out of him to the point that if you dare complain you'd get verbally assaulted and threatened to silence by the very people that always despised him


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

You guys do know there are other ways to treat cancers than Chemotherapy which is usually used as a last case resort because of the drastic negative side-effects of it right [chemotherapy is borderline deliberatly killing yourself and the healthy cells in your body in an attempt to also kill the cancerous ones first]?

Hes going to be subjected to medical exams on a much more frequent basis than the average person and the chances of catching something like this early and been table to treat it more effectively and less drastically are much higher.

And instead of calling the whole thing a work, if that is the case, we should all be thanking something higher they did catch it early / in time.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Paul12907 said:


> You guys do know there are other ways to treat cancers than Chemotherapy which is usually used as a last case resort because of the drastic negative side-effects of it right [chemotherapy is borderline deliberatly killing yourself and the healthy cells in your body in an attempt to also kill the cancerous ones first]?
> 
> Hes going to be subjected to medical exams on a much more frequent basis than the average person and the chances of catching something like this early and been table to treat it more effectively and less drastically are much higher.
> 
> *And instead of calling the whole thing a work, if that is the case, we should all be thanking something higher they did catch it early / in time.*


The problem with that part is it would mean Vince knowingly exaggerated the serious of his illness to get fans to cheer him and Roman is going along with it.

I don't think it's a hoax, but an exaggeration of just how serious whatever they caught was doesn't seem like an impossibility here. If they did lie or exaggerate it I'm sure we'll hear more about it in this day and age when nothing stays a secret. If not then I guess he's just an incredibly lucky guy who kicked cancer's ass.


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> He coincidentally finishes up chemo, grows back all his long hair and gets back into wrestling shape right before Wrestlemania and it only took him 4 months to do so? Nope not suspicious at all.


Who said he had to take chemotherapy to get over the cancer? There are other forms to beat cancer. With him having cancer before he probably got checked regularly to make sure it did not return. Could of caught it super early so chemotherapy was not required. He did lose a good amount of muscle tone / definition.



Rated Phenomenal said:


> They're either lying about him being back in remission and getting him to work a lighter schedule whilst still fighting it or he never had it at all, nobody beats canced in 4 months.


Thanks doctor for your medical advice! :heston


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

krtgolfing said:


> Who said he had to take chemotherapy to get over the cancer? There are other forms to beat cancer. With him having cancer before he probably got checked regularly to make sure it did not return. Could go caught it super early so chemotherapy was not required. He did lose a good amount of muscle tone / definition.


The problem people have with how it was handled is it clearly couldn't have been nearly as serious as WWE made it out to be if he's back after only 4 months. They made it sound like his life was on the line and he might never wrestle again. And now they're exploiting it with fucking t-shirts.

I'm not doubting the man had cancer, but using it to get fans to cheer you and to make money off merch sales is fucking shitty.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> The problem with that part is it would mean Vince knowingly exaggerated the serious of his illness to get fans to cheer him and Roman is going along with it.
> 
> I don't think it's a hoax, but an exaggeration of just how serious whatever they caught was doesn't seem like an impossibility here. If they did lie or exaggerate it I'm sure we'll hear more about it in this day and age when nothing stays a secret. If not then I guess he's just an incredibly lucky guy who kicked cancer's ass.


Where did they exaggerate the seriousness of the illness at all? Your making up YOUR OWN narrative and beleiving it. Roman said himself in his promo as he gave up the title "ill be back very very soon" [ad-lib slightly but this is pretty close to a quote], they never made out he was dying or anything.

You never know how you will respond to cancer treatment - sometimes it works brilliantly, sometimes its meh, sometimes it just flat out fails - they would have most likely had no clue how long he would be out exactly, but he still made a point of saying he would be back "soon".

It's super likely all signs pointed to a treatable form of lukemia as he gave up the title and he was positive, but they / he were understandable FEARING the worst but HOPING for the best - luckily for him / us and everyone it looks like the best case scenario has come to pass.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

That was a feel good moment, and I'm glad he has it under control.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

You all know that it's a public relations disaster to fake cancer in this day and age, including the severity of it. Vince would not be able to get away with it. It would destroy the company thanks to social media and all the coverage. This isn't the attitude Era where the Internet was in its infancy. It's suicide


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> The problem people have with how it was handled is it clearly couldn't have been nearly as serious as WWE made it out to be if he's back after only 4 months. They made it sound like his life was on the line and he might never wrestle again. And now they're exploiting it with fucking t-shirts.
> 
> I'm not doubting the man had cancer, but using it to get fans to cheer you and to make money off merch sales is fucking shitty.


Thanks for the clarification. I hope they did not lie about him having cancer. If they did and this got out I have a feeling they would lose a lot of sponsors. I would also probably stop watching. Faking an injury angle I have no problem with but faking something that kills hundreds maybe thousands of people every day from different forms of caner is very fucked up.


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Roman Reigns to appear on Raw on Monday*



Skillz That Killz said:


> I think at the very least, WWE have deliberately misled the fans about the severity of his condition. At worst, they've outright lied.
> 
> Nobody. NOBODY beats cancer and recovers from chemo in 4 months. Especially an aggressive form like Leukaemia.


I've been reading about this on reddit, and according to people, yes you can. Well, not totally beat it, but just have it in remission which is kind of different. It depends on a whole host of factors though but when you consider the fact that Roman was a healthy adult male, had access to probably the top of the line treatment, AND had leaukaemia before meaning he was probably having semi regular tests for the cancer in case it comes back. And catching cancer very early will do you wonders.

Make no mistake, the threat was definitely real. And I completely understand WWE not downplaying the threat of the cancer. I wouldn't want to think that Roman was fine and he'll probably come back only to be told that in a few months its gotten worse. Better to just know he had cancer and could die imo, no need the details.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

FFS he's not faked cancer fpalm

This fucking forum is turning into a fucking cesspool of shit. I need to take a break from this place. Some of you lack basic humanity. 

Life > Wrestling

Fuck this shit fpalm


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Brodus Clay said:


> Now I really hate Roman fuck him and Vince.


Hate him why


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

I know the anti WWE nature of this forum and that's fine but Jesus Christ they didn't fake cancer. If people here actually believe that it's time to take off the tin foil hats. 

I'm glad Roman's fine, that should be what is being said here not some extremely stupid conspiracy theory that this was faked.

I just don't know about this forum anymore.


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

Roman didn't fake the cancer and I'm glad it's in remission.

All WWE did was have him say he had it and that it is back and then Roman gave an emotional speech about the situation (literally just rewatched the promo to confirm this). They never said that it was serious though I wouldn't be surprised if they wanted people to get that impression (this isn't exactly the most moral company).

They never lied or even embellished at worst all they did was never specify the severity of the condition and hoped fans would get the impression it was bad. If it comes out somehow I'm wrong then believe me I'll accept it and condemn them like they deserve. But there's no real reason to suspect it was a work in this case as they never even said it was serious when he announced it (again probably wanted people to assume cause that makes it a bigger deal but they never specified either way)


----------



## BurnITdown (Dec 20, 2018)

If he is totally cured or not that's altogether a different story. What he meant is* Remission* which mean currently *Quarantined* which means *no more cancer traces*.
It was same almost 10 yrs ago as well when he got it first affected.

If you are dedicated and get the right treatment at the right time and more to that if your bodys response is very receptive to the therapy or medicines then why wait for years to get out of it??? It can very well be fought in months.

Miracles can happen overnight if you got trust in your destiny and God. Not to forget the prayers which came from across the globe.

WWE may be wasnt aware about the intensity initially but later on yes when he was in rehab fighting day and night but then its all business so WWE wanted to keep this as a miraculous surprise and may be save for this day.

And yeah nobody will ever FAKE as least Cancer. If you do fake it you may very well unlikely catch it.
Faking can actually bite-back.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

> *According to Fightful's Sean Ross Sapp, Vince McMahon was the first one to learn of Roman Reigns being cancer free. He was told of the news early last week. The decision to come back in such quick fashion was completely Roman Reigns' call. Only Vince, Stephanie McMahon, Kevin Dunn, Michelle Wilson and Triple H were aware of all the details until this morning.*


https://www.fightful.com/wrestling/...on-come-back-quickly-vince-mcmahon-first-know


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100387621136564224


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Relevant (read the whole twitter thread)...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100326051933229056


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

I don't think the idea that he's faked cancer is at all credible, things aren't so black and white.

What I think happened is that they caught the cancer _extremely_ early due to his history with the disease and, as a result, he was never in any serious danger. WWE and Reigns himself omitted to mention this and let people shit themselves over it because it was great publicity for them for him to leave and then survive his battle with cancer.

It leaves a bad taste in the mouth.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Vince finally got his wish, everyone was cheering for him. Take that whatever way you want it.


----------



## FSL (Mar 4, 2014)

The problem is not him or WWE faking cancer, that's an absurdity. 
*The thing is what to do/feel for Reigns and what feel for Joseph Anoaʻi. They are two identities which people are putting in the same bag.
*
1 - For Joseph Anoa'i like any person we feel grateful and relieved that he is doing well. That his cancer has been put under control again.

2 - The problem is Roman Reigns. Because if we rewind the clocks back pre-cancer promo he was simply hated by 90% of WWE fans for all the reasons people already know.

And that Roman Reigns is still there... bad promos, bad on the mic, superman punch after superman punch, title run after title run...

With a big difference now. Roman Reigns is wearing a Cancer Fight logo mixed up with his own. Kind of "you won't boo a cancer survivor will you?" kind of blackmail. 

In Vince's twisted mind probably this Roman Reigns is more shovelable down our throats than the old one. 

And even though it was his own decision (Roman's I mean) he came back too soon imo.


----------



## Singapore Kane (Jan 27, 2019)

In a pre Jussie Smollett world I would have said there isn't a chance in hell his cancer was a hoax. Now? I'm not so sure.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

A few reposts....




-XERO- said:


> Something else to think about, remember these guys?
> 
> -Rosey (wrestler) https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rosey_(wrestler)
> 
> ...



*Roman Reigns And Rikishi At Matt Anoai's Funeral (Photo)*
https://www.wrestlinginc.com/news/2...d-rikishi-at-matt-anoai-funeral-photo-625528/






*Samu Anoa'i Reveals Battle With Liver Cancer, Comments On Roman Reigns' Leukemia Battle*
https://www.wrestlinginc.com/news/2...647080/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter



> *I want to take a minute to address the situation with myself and that of my family.
> 
> I recently have posted I am selling shirts "Anoa'i Strong"
> 
> ...


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

How can he be in remission and do physical activity on Raw? Also how was he able to film a movie during his battle with cancer? The filming of Hobbs and Shaw started in fall and ended a short while ago. Coincidence? I am not saying this is a work but I don't blame those people who think this is.

I mean they have used Susan G. Komen to get Cena over before.


----------



## Hillhank (Jul 18, 2018)

Singapore Kane said:


> In a pre Jussie Smollett world I would have said there isn't a chance in hell his cancer was a hoax. Now? I'm not so sure.




I don't really believe anything I read or hear anymore, in all honesty I wouldn't be shocked if the Chris Benoit murder's were a hoax and he came to Wrestle 5 or 10 years from now 


Although I said from day one that his Reigns cancer thing was a hoax and a ploy plus it only took him 5 months to come back , he filmed a movie in that time , and now there are t shirts and he's on GMA hmmm 

That's not at all fishy right, frankly I don't even know how people can believe that it's not a hoax


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

Mysteriobiceps said:


> How can he be in remission and do physical activity on Raw? Also how was he able to film a movie during his battle with cancer? The filming of Hobbs and Shaw started in fall and ended a short while ago. Coincidence? I am not saying this is a work but I don't blame those people who think this is.
> 
> I mean they have used Susan G. Komen to get Cena over before.


I assume it being caught well before it was an actual threat and his body handling the treatment well is a pretty simple explanation for this WWE and Roman never gave any actual details beyond its existence after all.


----------



## Skillz That Killz (Jan 22, 2017)

Dolorian said:


> Relevant (read the whole twitter thread)...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100326051933229056


Reading this I feel like I should give him the benefit of the doubt.

But surely he can understand why there are so many doubts. When news of this got out, people were talking about years away, if he returned at all. Now he's back in a few months.

I'm glad he's fit and healthy and I understand it must not be nice to deal with. I just feel like WWE knew it wasn't life threatening and lead people to believe it was.


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

Hillhank said:


> I don't really believe anything I read or hear anymore, in all honesty I wouldn't be shocked if the Chris Benoit murder's were a hoax and he came to Wrestle 5 or 10 years from now
> 
> 
> Although I said from day one that his Reigns cancer thing was a hoax and a ploy plus it only took him 5 months to come back , he filmed a movie in that time , and now there are t shirts and he's on GMA hmmm
> ...


t-shirts and GMA are the least convincing evidence ever no shit the people behind those are going to want to cash in on Roman's situation do you not remember what happened when Eddie died?

The biggest evidence against him is the movie but let me shoot this one back at you. Why would someone film a movie while faking an illness as no shit people are going to take that as evidence so you'd have to be stupid to do it especially if you're even a Z-list celebrity (plus do we know if he was doing any stunts? genuine question I didn't follow anything to do with what he actually did during filming but if he didn't then there's really nothing to worry about here either I'd assume though I admittedly am no expert)

I'll eat my words if it does turn out to be a hoax but most of what you pointed out is in no way evidence of it (and the little bit that was sounds like career suicide to me).


----------



## Now019 (Sep 4, 2018)

I m glad he is back, but switch him on SD Live with Styles or Orton, leave Seth on Raw with the Universal title, don t push him too the moon, let him win the USA and defended in a good feud first, don t fucking rush him again, don t fucking put him in a ME spot or in a Title ( please GOD No) match.
Make him likeable... jesus if they push him again like a superman, they are crazy.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Goddamn internet doctors and marks afraid of getting worked. :lmao

Good to see The Big Dog is back! If he’s ready to go I can see him involved in the Rollins/Lesnar title situation, or a match with Ambrose.


----------



## Hillhank (Jul 18, 2018)

Jman55 said:


> t-shirts and GMA are the least convincing evidence ever no shit the people behind those are going to want to cash in on Roman's situation do you not remember what happened when Eddie died?
> 
> The biggest evidence against him is the movie but let me shoot this one back at you. Why would someone film a movie while faking an illness as no shit people are going to take that as evidence so you'd have to be stupid to do it especially if you're even a Z-list celebrity (plus do we know if he was doing any stunts? genuine question I didn't follow anything to do with what he actually did during filming but if he didn't then there's really nothing to worry about here either I'd assume though I admittedly am no expert)
> 
> I'll eat my words if it does turn out to be a hoax but most of what you pointed out is in no way evidence of it (and the little bit that was sounds like career suicide to me).



the guy can had cancer and he was able to beat it in 5 months that right there is solid evidence alone 

another thing its pretty obvious to me that they will do anything and everything so Reigns is over and it just hasn't worked thus far, so a fake cancer scare and hoax doesn't seem out of the question to me plus well WWE and other outlets can cash in and make a boat load of money because of it, look at Lance Armstrong

I rest my case 

plus that's another thing after everything I've seen these past few years not a whole lot really surprises me anymore I'm convinced that some humans some do just about anything and I mean anything 

I've seen people fake cancer, autism, military service, homelessness, OCD, and all other sorts of deals for exploitation

so once again not a whole lot really surprises me anymore


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

Hillhank said:


> the guy can had cancer and he was able to beat it in 5 months that right there is solid evidence alone
> 
> another thing its pretty obvious to me that they will do anything and everything so Reigns is over and it just hasn't worked thus far, so a fake cancer scare and hoax doesn't seem out of the question to me plus well WWE and other outlets can cash in and make a boat load of money because of it, look at Lance Armstrong
> 
> ...


I'm not ruling out it being a hoax entirely but that's only cause I have a natural issue with being wrong about things despite it being completely absurd hence my references to admitting I was wrong if it comes out that way.

But I mean evidence against what you said. He's had it before and it was only in remission meaning he was very likely being checked constantly to make sure it wasn't ever active again so it was likely found early before it could pose any actual threat or do any serious damage.

WWE can easily afford to get the best treatment possible for him as well.

If it were found out you were right given WWE's constant partnerships with cancer charities they would be in a massive PR shitstorm probably 50 times worse than the Saudi issue.

Again you mentioned the movie but how much of a part did he play was he actually important or just an extra and how physically strenuous was it? until I know these details this isn't evidence for either side :lol

We also don't know what WWE is actually going to do with him in regards to matches he got a bit physical on Raw but that's a whole different beast entirely. For all we know he'll have no matches or be kept extra safe in tags for the next couple of months.

I 100% get being jaded cause hoaxes do happen they aren't just some myth or anything. It's just in this case there's no where near enough evidence to honestly believe this one is one of those hoaxes in my opinion.


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

I think we need to see what his workload is first. Will he be wrestling again like next week? Or will it be after Mania? Will it mostly be in multimans at first?

Nobody knows. I mean if he suddenly replaces Seth in the main event or something then we can discuss more. Right now it's just that he said he's coming back, but we don't know when he will be doing physical activity yet


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

It IS the WWE. I genuinely wouldn't be surprised if they used the cancer has returned shtick to not only gain mainstream coverage but to make sure their chosen top face is cheered from here on out.

Now that's not me saying its scripted. But for god sake they kept the fact he previously had cancer well hidden in a world where hardly anything is secret. We will NEVER know if it's a storyline, a work or whatever you want to call it.

So unless it's ever proven it was a storyline (which it'll never be confirmed as it'd kill the company) we should all show respect to Joe as a person for going through what he had to go through.

That's the least anyone can do.


----------



## Hillhank (Jul 18, 2018)

Jman55 said:


> I'm not ruling out it being a hoax entirely but that's only cause I have a natural issue with being wrong about things despite it being completely absurd hence my references to admitting I was wrong if it comes out that way.
> 
> But I mean evidence against what you said. He's had it before and it was only in remission meaning he was very likely being checked constantly to make sure it wasn't ever active again so it was likely found early before it could pose any actual threat or do any serious damage.
> 
> ...



Whose to say the corporate partnerships didn't put WWE up to this and as far as the best medical treatment well that's a whole other can of worms frankly from what I've seen from subliminals and frequencies every disease and condition is curable so Austin, Edge, Paige, and even Droz could technically wrestle again its possible


Like I said I really just don't believe anything I hear anymore although I do believe that this is a hoax


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

Roman/Joe is such a sweet, cute, humble, adorable guy:x :x :x . 

I can't believe or understand there are people who dislike or detest him, even as a performer(because the guy is a fantastic performer in the ring and overall) to the point where they're compelled to state, "I hope he stays away/doesn't return" ! 

All I can say is I hope Roman lives a long, healthy and prosperous life and wins many more world titles and mainevents at least the next 3-5 Wrestlemanias :x :x :x.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

look, do i thinik he actually had lukemia? Yes.

Do i think he and the WWE knew it wasn't life threatening, especially when it was announced? No. I think everyone knew it was a extremely low rate cancer that may have already been beaten or for the most part, just they knew this was something that was going to get taken care of with treatment.

I'm glad the guy is okay but now im going to go back to booing him because i want him to be a heel. IF Daniel Bryan can be a heel, anyone can be a heel.


----------



## ExigentContact (May 3, 2014)

It's absolutely not out of the ballpark for someone to beat cancer -- even relapsed cancer -- within four months. "Beating" is almost always relative, as is the word "cure". It can always come back, as it has for Roman. _I_ beat my cancer in four months, plus an extra month for half a round of radiation. It could always come back. I have a check up with my oncologists in a matter of days, in fact. I've been cancer "free" for about eight months. During chemo, I lost my hair, but other cocktails of drugs may not cause hair loss, or you might get lucky and not lose hair at all. Most people are surprised to see me these days because my hair has grown aggressively since treatment ended. Some people have their hair come in very slowly. I had long hair to begin with and I lost it all. Eyebrow hair and nose hair, too. 

Roman might not have even opted for traditional chemotherapy. He might have tried more experimental treatments like immunotherapy. He's got the money and resources for high-end treatment, no doubt. To get hung up on the idea that just because he's managed to keep working in some capacity during treatment when he's a full time wrestler (very physically demanding no matter who you are) and a former football player is ridiculous. I kept working and exercising during my treatment too and like I said earlier, I'm certainly not a professional athlete. 

I concede that WWE does a lot of shady shit but I don't buy that they'd risk their entire brand on this. Why? Because they've spent more than a decade getting blue chip sponsors on board with their brand. That's why they're getting big TV deals now, because they have much more high end brands willing to advertise on their TV time than in the past. WWE used to only be able to get by with junk like Stacker 2 and Slim Jim. That's in part due to their image change over the years but also do to their outreach to various philanthropic groups. I'm as cynical as you guys are about it. Corporate gonna corporate. But I also don't believe they'd jeopardize their _entire brand_ to get one man over. They put the brand above everything. Now I'm sure they'll milk the hell out of his condition but those who think they're working the whole thing are conspiracy theorists and nothing more. Cancer isn't some monolithic thing where everyone responds the same way to the same treatments. The drugs I thankfully was able to tank sent another woman in the very same clinic I was in to the emergency room for a severe allergic reaction. Some people on my regimen never recover physically and others run marathons during treatment. Generally the latter people are already in demanding fields like firefighting, sports, etc.

So no, in my experience, his response to treatment isn't some impossible thing. A fantastic and best-case response, sure. It's natural to be suspicious of WWE on the outset given their history. I just don't think Roman would go with it considering his family's long history of cancer and I don't think WWE would go with it because of how badly it would damage their brand, and like I outlined, his outcome isn't impossible. You guys are just too deep in this shit.


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Deathiscoming said:


> Roman/Joe is such a sweet, cute, humble, adorable guy:x :x :x .
> 
> I can't believe or understand there are people who dislike or detest him, even as a performer*(because the guy is a fantastic performer in the ring and overall)* to the point where they're compelled to state, "I hope he stays away/doesn't return" !
> 
> All I can say is I hope Roman lives a long, healthy and prosperous life and wins many more world titles and mainevents at least the next 3-5 Wrestlemanias :x :x :x.


You are aware that this part here is massively subjective right? Just because that is your opinion doesn't mean that everyone shares it.

I am very pleased for Joe and his family that he is healthy and in remission. Cancer in any form is no fun at all and I wouldn't wish it on anyone, but this doesn't suddenly mean that we all have to like the Roman Reigns character or think that he's a good performer. He has always bored me and I can't see that changing


----------



## Jonhern (Oct 19, 2017)

*Re: Does Roman's announcement seem off to anyone?*



#BestForBusiness said:


> I really hate to be that guy, but something just seems off about this whole leukemia scenario with Roman. The guy announces he had leukemia, films a movie in between his time "recovering", and is able to return and be cleared in 4 months? He got treated from his cancer in 4 months?
> I'm not a conspiracy theorist, but the way they milked the crowd, Roman clearly being on a script rather than speaking from the heart, the whole AEW situation, low ratings, and being this close to Wrestlemania is... Odd timing. You know that they will milk another Shield reunion as well before Ambrose leaves.
> 
> Not to sound like a shitty person for thinking that Joe/WWE are lying about him having leukemia, and if he truly did beat it then congratulations all to him, but does anyone else feel weird about this whole thing?


Not all cancer treatments result in a person losing hair or weight. My grandmother did a chemo treatment that was a pill she takes everyday, nothing more, didn't lose her hair and dons't look gravely ill.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

So I guess we're supposed to be ok with him running roughshod over everyone again cuz he was sick? Weird way to get a guy over.


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

Ninja Hedgehog said:


> You are aware that this part here is massively subjective right? Just because that is your opinion doesn't mean that everyone shares it.
> 
> I am very pleased for Joe and his family that he is healthy and in remission. Cancer in any form is no fun at all and I wouldn't wish it on anyone, but this doesn't suddenly mean that we all have to like the Roman Reigns character or think that he's a good performer. He has always bored me and I can't see that changing


Never said you or anyone had to LIKE him or be a fan, but just mentioned how people have been stating "I hope he stays away" etc. 

Yes it's subjective but fans these days are so rigid in discarding so many performers subjectively based on their dislike of "indy darlings" or "too short" or whatever they discard Roman Reigns as. 

With Reigns, people who never enjoyed his work or matches have no reason to suddenly begin enjoying his work NOW. I can also see how people may reject/dislike him based on him not being edgy or something that resonates with them or whatever, however I'd still think it's rational to at least appreciate some aspect of a performer, which in Reigns' case, if not his promo work, then his in-ring work. 

I've found almost all of his matches thoroughly enjoyable, such as the one against Bryan from Fastlane 2015, ones with Seth, AJ, Brock.

So far only the WM 33 match against Taker was bad, but that's not necessarily on Roman, as we all know.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Speaking of the post on the last page, I'm reminded of one of my older cousins who had cancer, and might or might not still have it. (I don't talk to her, my other cousins/relatives, or really anybody that much because of my own physical issues.)










*Looking at her all these years in photos & up-close in person, I NEVER WOULD'VE KNOWN UNTIL SHE TOLD ME!*

This forum is pissing me off again....


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

There is no way this was faked, if you want to believe that, whatever more power to you I guess. Cancer is awful and I've dealt with it enough with my own family friends and happy that this didn't go way worse for Joe Anoaʻi and his family.

The issue I have with it all though is the WWE exploiting it like they have/continue to. They chose to use this on their TV show so I really don't feel bad for the WWE for any backlash/negativity sent their way for this. It sucks that the man Anoaʻi will probably get caught up in the negativity, but he signed off on it and is getting paid nicely by the WWE to work for them. Who is running the PR for the WWE anyways, b/c this was actually a fuck-up IMO. I'm guessing the ones involved knew that the given outcome was likely (or at least there was a better than average chance we got the given outcome) so they could've written off the Roman Reigns character some other way, the truth would've been reported and the WWE would've gotten all the positives anyways, and without any (well most of) of the backlash/negativity/conspiracy theories they are dealing with now, b/c then it doesn't have the appearance of them trying to exploit it.

Not that I am surprised, this is the company that thinks "Philanthropy is the future of Marketing" :bosque


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Deathiscoming said:


> *Never said you or anyone had to LIKE him or be a fan*, but just mentioned how people have been stating "I hope he stays away" etc.
> 
> Yes it's subjective but fans these days are so rigid in discarding so many performers subjectively based on their dislike of "indy darlings" or "too short" or whatever they discard Roman Reigns as.
> 
> ...


Probably best not to use phrases like:



> "I can't believe or understand there are people who dislike or detest him"


If you like him as a performer, then that's great. More power to you. I think if WWE want this current positive feeling to continue then they have to change his booking moving forward.


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

Pleased to hear it is in remission. We obviously don't know what he has been through in the last 4 months but I am surprised, from what we see, that it seems to have been so straight forward. However, chances are he is getting medically checked constantly especially because he had the disease in the past so chances are this time around they literally caught it as soon as medically possible which is why 4 months later he is in remission and maybe why he didn't even lose his hair. 

It's going to be interesting to see how the crowd react to him going forward. He wasn't away for so long that the crowd will have missed him. I mean Kevin Owens will have been gone longer for knee surgery than Roman will have for cancer. The crowd were great for him last night and I expect will be for the next few months. But if Vince goes back to shoving him down everyone's throat and burying everyone to put Roman over, then it is only a matter of time before he gets the same reactions from the crowd he was getting before he left.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The_Great_One21 said:


> Pleased to hear it is in remission. We obviously don't know what he has been through in the last 4 months but I am surprised, from what we see, that it seems to have been so straight forward. However, chances are he is getting medically checked constantly especially because he had the disease in the past so chances are this time around they literally caught it as soon as medically possible which is why 4 months later he is in remission and maybe why he didn't even lose his hair.
> 
> It's going to be interesting to see how the crowd react to him going forward. He wasn't away for so long that the crowd will have missed him. I mean Kevin Owens will have been gone longer for knee surgery than Roman will have for cancer. The crowd were great for him last night and I expect will be for the next few months. *But if Vince goes back to shoving him down everyone's throat and burying everyone to put Roman over, then it is only a matter of time before he gets the same reactions from the crowd he was getting before he left.*


From an on-screen standpoint I pretty much think this is exactly what will happen as soon as he is back full-time. Vince is going to think Reigns is bulletproof now with crowds and its going to go back to exactly how it was for the previous 4 years.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

There is one huge positive when roman does get pushed down our throats again.

Black, Gargano and the rest of the midgets devoid of charisma will be fed to roman, which will cause the marks to cry and say they will never watch again, but the will keep on watching and crying.


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

A-C-P said:


> There is no way this was faked, if you want to believe that, whatever more power to you I guess. Cancer is awful and I've dealt with it enough with my own family friends and happy that this didn't go way worse for Joe Anoaʻi and his family.
> 
> The issue I have with it all though is the WWE exploiting it like they have/continue to. They chose to use this on their TV show so I really don't feel bad for the WWE for any backlash/negativity sent their way for this. It sucks that the man Anoaʻi will probably get caught up in the negativity, but he signed off on it and is getting paid nicely by the WWE to work for them. Who is running the PR for the WWE anyways, b/c this was actually a fuck-up IMO. I'm guessing the ones involved knew that the given outcome was likely (or at least there was a better than average chance we got the given outcome) so they could've written off the Roman Reigns character some other way, the truth would've been reported and the WWE would've gotten all the positives anyways, and without any (well most of) of the backlash/negativity/conspiracy theories they are dealing with now, b/c then it doesn't have the appearance of them trying to exploit it.
> 
> Not that I am surprised, this is the company that thinks "Philanthropy is the future of Marketing" :bosque


Oh yeah though it's fairly obvious it's not a work that doesn't clear WWE who are very clearly trying to use the situation to their advantage with the shirts as an example. But I mean they exploited the death of Eddie Guerrero this situation isn't even the bottom of the barrel with them.

I'm just gonna focus on the positives of the fact that Joe is safe and healthy and try not to worry about the negative actions being taken due to said fact.


----------



## Ghost Catcus (Sep 12, 2016)

I'm sorry, but these theories of this being a hoax are absurd, utterly absurd, when you consider that the risk of faking this is in no way greater than the reward. The WWE partners with the Susan G. Coleman foundation. It promotes Connor's Cure. It has a boatload of a major corporate sponsors that would cut off their own arms to get away from a company that faked a cancer story line. If this was a hoax and it were to come to light, it would not only be a PR disaster, but do irreparable damage to their existing relationships. All for what? Having Roman cheered a bit more? Roman being cheered more is in no way going to provide them with any sort of substantial financial gain in comparison to how much they're already making. But faking cancer while partnering with cancer foundations? Their stock prices would plummet. Their partners/sponsors wouldn't be able to jump of the ship fast enough. 

And Roman? That could result in career suicide. Can you imagine what his family would be put through? Considering his previous position on the card, taking a risk by faking CANCER is in no way worth the minimal gain it could achieve. He was going to be at or near the top of the card, one way or another. And say what you will about him as a wrestler, but what have we ever seen from the man Joe that would support the idea he would actually do this? It would be insane for him, considering the position he's in, to risk this.

Say what we will about the current product, but the WWE is this richest it's ever been, and while you may get rich by taking massive risks, once you are rich, their is zero need for to attempt something like this, especially with such a strong focus on maintaining good PR.

Simply put, if the risk so massively outweighs the reward, as it does in this scenario, you simply don't take the risk.


----------



## Bxstr (Feb 20, 2019)

There are still geniuses on this site that believes cancer is fake and Benoit didn't die :lol


----------



## CRCC (Sep 25, 2017)

Great news that he's in remission. Terrible news that he is back. Vince finally got what he wanted: Roman being loved. We're fucked.


----------



## iarwain (Apr 22, 2009)

Setting Reigns up with a Baron Corbin feud first thing back is smart, IMO.
I don't mind if they push Roman, I don't even mind if they give him the Universal belt at some point. 

What I DON'T want to see is WWE sacrificing the rest of the roster to promote him like they did before, and putting him in the main event of EVERY pay per view, whether his match is deserving of it or not. Cycle him in and out of the main event picture like they do many other stars, and there's a very good chance he will continue to be well received. Shoving him down our throats like he's Cena II again would be a serious mistake IMO (even though that is exactly what I expect to happen. But hey, I can hope, right?).


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The High King said:


> There is one huge positive when roman does get pushed down our throats again.
> 
> *Black, Gargano and the rest of the midgets devoid of charisma *will be fed to roman, which will cause the marks to cry and say they will never watch again, but the will keep on watching and crying.


I'm pretty sure the likes of Aleister Black, Johnny Gargano, and some of those other "midgets" are more charismatic than Roman Reigns :lol

How are those guys possibly being fed to Reigns (and potentially killing their momentum) supposed to be considered a positive? :kobe

Anyway, it's pretty pathetic that you desperately want other fanbases to be miserable just because you can't stand those smaller guys :mj4


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100454333034815488


> While the response to Reigns' announcement has been overwhelmingly positive, there is a small section of fans that believe the cancer diagnosis was a work.
> 
> Kris Griffin, who is a Leukaemia patient and a trustee for Leukaemia Care, wrote about having a similar type of blood cancer as Reigns.
> 
> ...


(Pretty much what [USER]Dolorian[/USER] already posted)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100326056198922242

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100326059764011008

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100326062033174528

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100326064298094592

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100326066152005634

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100326067095683072

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100326070203699200


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Reports say that "Vince McMahon has been uncontrollably ejaculating since last night. Medical staff are working rigorously to put a stop to the overflow."


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Hillhank said:


> another thing its pretty obvious to me that they will do anything and everything so Reigns is over and it just hasn't worked thus far, so a fake cancer scare and hoax doesn't seem out of the question to me plus well WWE and other outlets can cash in and make a boat load of money because of it, look at Lance Armstrong


The issue with this is they clearly don't give many fucks about his boos. He's been audibly and a lot of times viciously booed for years, yet they've still rode with him. So why now 4 Mania main events and while he's holding the title after finally beating Lesnar, would they then go "hey let's fake/exaggerate cancer"?





FSL said:


> The problem is not him or WWE faking cancer, that's an absurdity.
> *The thing is what to do/feel for Reigns and what feel for Joseph Anoaʻi. They are two identities which people are putting in the same bag.
> *
> 1 - For Joseph Anoa'i like any person we feel grateful and relieved that he is doing well. That his cancer has been put under control again.
> ...


Those people are thinking way too hard and its ridiculous. Someone can very easily just boo the character. People don't have to always be looking behind the curtain and letting non-kayfabe reasons influence how you react to on screen characters. If someone don't like the character of Roman Reigns then boo him


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

i'm going to sound like an asshole but im telling ya.... Roman Reigns as a babyface because the actor survived cancer, man, that's great for the guy but im not into it at all.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So how long are these sympathy cheers gonna last for Roman before the boos come back? I mean ok the guy had cancer which was sad, he beat it which is great, but now he's back to get right back in the same spot he was in being forced on everyone as THE guy and main eventing every WM and holding everyone else back. How much longer will people cheer him before they remember how bad he is and how he gets all the favoritism? Are these cheers gonna last and people are just gonna turn a blind eye and ignore his bullshit superman booking? he's gonna continue to get cheered just cause he had cancer?

I'm sure Vince is ecstatic that Roman is finally over and getting cheered, it only took the man getting cancer and potentially dying for it to happen, but i just don't see it lasting. 2 years from now are people gonna still be like "Aww he had cancer the poor thing and now he's back and cancer free! who cares if he sucks in the ring and on the mic and is hogging the main event cause he had cancer!".

Plus if these cheers last throughout the year or even permanently it'll be utter bullshit, a guy shouldn't be over because he had health issues and overcame them, he should be over for his charisma, talent and ability to connect with the fans, not because people feel sorry for him.

I just dread the booking Reigns will now get that he's cheered, i mean look at how bad it was when he was being booed, i can only imagine how it'll be now that Vince sees he's getting cheers. Wouldn't surprise me if Vince added Roman into the Brock and Seth match making it a triple threat and having Reigns win the title.


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

Deathiscoming said:


> Roman/Joe is such a sweet, cute, humble, adorable guy:x :x :x .
> 
> I can't believe or understand there are people who dislike or detest him, even as a performer(because the guy is a fantastic performer in the ring and overall) to the point where they're compelled to state, "I hope he stays away/doesn't return" !
> 
> All I can say is I hope Roman lives a long, healthy and prosperous life and wins many more world titles and mainevents at least the next 3-5 Wrestlemanias :x :x :x.


How's life in India?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Great to hear Reigns seems to be recovering and will be back. Character aside, the man deserves all the love and support he has gotten and will continue to get. Rest easy, Big Dog!


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

The reality is a lot of Roman haters, if not all of them are incredibly butthurt that Big Dog is now back to take his rightful spot at the top. There is no sympy for such individuals. They're just going to have to deal with it, or switch to AEW.


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

Bestiswaswillbe said:


> How's life in India?


:lol :reigns3


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I had no idea we had so many doctors on WF who knew the intimate details of Roman's leukemia battle fpalm :lmao

They need to change things up with him though, let him be himself more. He sounded so natural on the mic yesterday, it all flowed well despite him admitting he was adlibbing. We need more of that and less of the stupid shit they script for him. It would go a long way in keeping the fans on his side.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Reigns really is more natural when he's just allowed to be himself which is true for almost all of the superstars. I was already a fan but it feels like the energy just changed for the better. 

As for his cancer diagnosis, that's between him, his doctor and loved ones. If he wants to share more, that's his choice. I'm just glad he's in remission.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Reigns really is more natural when he's just allowed to be himself which is true for almost all of the superstars. I was already a fan but it feels like the energy just changed for the better. 

As for his cancer diagnosis, that's between him, his doctor and loved ones. If he wants to share more, that's his choice. I'm just glad he's in remission.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I had no idea we had so many doctors on WF who knew the intimate details of Roman's leukemia battle fpalm :lmao
> 
> They need to change things up with him though, let him be himself more. He sounded so natural on the mic yesterday, it all flowed well despite him admitting he was adlibbing. We need more of that and less of the stupid shit they script for him. It would go a long way in keeping the fans on his side.


Yeah i agree with this, and them not going back to superman booking him would also help keep the fans on his side. If they keep letting him just be himself and ease up on shoving him down everyones throat it would do wonders for him. Unfortunately Vince can't help himself and he'll go back to making the same mistakes with him.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Roman Reigns IS boring though. "The Big Dog" shtick needs to stop, it's what aided to the boos. This horrible manufactured 'top guy' - yesterday wasn't Roman Reigns, it was Joe Aoa'i and that's not who you're going to get when he's back in the ring each week, in feuds, going over everyone. 

In fact, he NOW has a legitimate back story of overcoming odds to play into his matches where he quite literally overcomes odds and wins the match after receiving a beat down all match. I think fans would be hesitant to boo him to be honest, especially early on. Whilst it's a horrible situation, it'll probably end up being the BEST thing for Reigns in terms of his wrestling popularity with casuals.

In terms of everyone else's enjoyment, it'll likely be the same old shit.

Interesting to see where they take it though, especially when it comes to what promos are going to be based around when he's up against heels etc.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Glad he's healthy and doing good. Now keep him off my TV screen


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

Why does everyone forget Roman Reigns is shit and everyone hated him before he left. Like ‘go away’ hated him. 

Fickle. Fickle. Fickle.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

I was thinking Roman/Batista instead of a WM21 rematch but I guess not.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

xio8ups said:


> Haha you all fell for it. That hole cancer thing was a fn joke. Out of no where when ratings are down he comes back. And right before WRESTLEMANIAAAAAAAAAA hahahahah suckerssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss..............


I don't think thats the case though, although Vince is capable of it, Roman and Seth's emotions felt genuine to me.


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

It's just sad and pathetic to see people acuse Roman of faking something like this. He just went through that and you are gonna do this shit?


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

ste1592 said:


> people can't process the fact that beating cancer doesn't make you a better or more entertaining performer.
> 
> WWE will Mary Sue the fuck out of him to the point that if you dare complain you'd get verbally assaulted and threatened to silence by the very people that always despised him


This should be on the site's banner


----------



## Mongstyle (Oct 8, 2017)

StylesClash90 said:


> I was thinking Roman/Batista instead of a WM21 rematch but I guess not.


I hope they swerve us and do that instead.

It'd easily be the biggest match they've had since Rock/Cena. You've got Reigns coming off cancer, and Batista is fucking Batista. And right now he's heel which makes it perfect because he can go in hard to really get the heat.

It'd be a huge match and unexpected. HHH can play a role as the special guest referee or something, and they can save an actual Batista/HHH match for Summerslam.

Even though Batista is seemingly desperate for a HHH match, it's crazy how you have two massive matches like Batista/Brock and Batista/Reigns that simply won't happen. They're easily way bigger than Batista/HHH.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

He announced the reason for his pause himself, so I don`t see why the crowd shouldn`t give him a nice welcome back, when he is there the first time since his announcement. If the crowd had already boooed him, then there had been too many as.....s there.


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

Empress said:


> Reigns really is more natural when he's just allowed to be himself which is true for almost all of the superstars. I was already a fan but it feels like the energy just changed for the better.
> 
> As for his cancer diagnosis, that's between him, his doctor and loved ones. *If he wants to share more, that's his choice.* I'm just glad he's in remission.


:vince3


----------



## fuggenwaggles (May 23, 2011)

As others have said, bringing him back the night after Wrestlemania to save Rollins from Lesnar. I would have Rollins defending the belt against a mystery opponent advertised for the main event that night. When Rollins comes out for the match, Lesnar jumps him and destroys him before the match. Reigns would return to a thunderous pop to save him, Shield bomb Lesnar through a table, the works. 

Then when they are both celebrating in the ring, Reigns turns and levels him. Holding Rollins title, he declares he is the mystery opponent. Squashes Rollins with 3 spears to win the title, cementing himself as the top heel. His reason for turning could be that, in patanoia, he believes Rollins was secretly happy for his cancer so that he could become number one in Reigns absence. Lash out at the fans like "it took cancer for you to cheer me!" Of course, this has a snowball's chance in Florida of happening.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> To play devils advocate this is the same company that thought accusing a babyface going after the world title of necrophilia was wise. Same company that had HBK team with "God". Same.company that blew Vince McMahon up as some big storyline. Same company that mocked Eddie Geurrero after his death for heel heat.
> 
> Nothing is too low for carnies like Vince.


All of these incidents you just named occurred over a decade ago. Things are much different now especially with social media being as big as it is. To even attempt something like this and for it to be discovered that it's a work (and it wouldn't be difficult to find it out) would lead to a major shit storm for the WWE. 



SWITCHBLADE SHOOK said:


> This is true in many cases for people just diagnosed for recurring cases however it is much more rare for people to go into remission a second time let alone so quickly. For a cancer like leukemia to reoccur and be back in remission in just 4 months is highly unlikely. I'm not saying it's not at all possible, but to fight it back to remission so quick we're talking very aggressive treatment to which he would be showing the affects, extreme weight loss, off skin color, hair loss or fired/grayed...something. He looks like he's been on vaca, & dropped maybe 10-15 pounds but perfectly healthy otherwise. I'm just not buying it.


All of this is 100% irrelevant if all Reigns did to get the cancer removed was go into surgery and had the tumor removed before it spread anywhere. All of those things you are describing are things that happen to someone that goes into extensive cancer treatment, aka chemotherapy (which is a literal nightmare). Then again, I'll admit my knowledge on leukemia itself is limited. I don't know if it's something you can simply get rid of with surgery or if there's more to it than just that.


----------



## Mifune Jackson (Feb 22, 2013)

ste1592 said:


> That right there tells WWE is absolutely right in treating their fans as morons.
> 
> I can't wait until he takes the top spot again and I won't able to voice my displeasure about it because people can't process the fact that beating cancer doesn't make you a better or more entertaining performer.
> 
> Seeing him healthy makes me glad and relieved; seeing him back in action makes me miserable, because I know WWE will Mary Sue the fuck out of him to the point that if you dare complain you'd get verbally assaulted and threatened to silence by the very people that always despised him


While I'm not as negative on Reigns, I agree in general. He wasn't away nearly long enough (which has little to do with the cancer and more to do with WWE's timing in bringing him back) and once things settle, people will begin taking him for granted again.

While cancer is obviously WAAAYYY more serious, this reminds me of when HHH came back in MSG and got that huge pop in 2002. This "Welcome back! Glad you're OK!" stuff wears off after a few months and can't be the entirety of his character.

That being said, WWE is right to capitalize on it. It just won't last because at the end of the day, he's still just not the guy.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I don't get why they brought him back so quick though, seems like he JUST got into remission, how about let him get more recovery time and bring him back after WM? seems a bit too soon to be thrusting him right back into action, 4 months doesn't seem like that much time to get better.


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

HollyJollyDemise said:


> Eva MaRIHyse said:
> 
> 
> > To play devils advocate this is the same company that thought accusing a babyface going after the world title of necrophilia was wise. Same company that had HBK team with "God". Same.company that blew Vince McMahon up as some big storyline. Same company that mocked Eddie Geurrero after his death for heel heat.
> ...


 thank you! These pathetic morons are just sick idiots. It's disgusting


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

There's already a report saying that it will be the shield against Corbin Lashley and McIntyre at Fastlane


----------



## Mongstyle (Oct 8, 2017)

Chan Hung said:


> There's already a report saying that it will be the shield against Corbin Lashley and McIntyre at Fastlane


That does seem to be what they're setting up judging by Raw.

I think we'll know Reigns Mania plans after Fast Lane. I'm guessing it's Bryan. Don't see how you don't do this match considering the circumstances. Bryan has no big name opponent. Raw is currently saturated with all of the big Mania feuds, so you need something on Smackdown.

And with Rollins gunning for the Universal title, and Ambrose leaving WWE, there's no reason to keep Reigns on Raw. He's going to end up on Smackdown for Fox anyway, so it'd make sense to shift him now. Then you've got the draft to change up a few of the other key players.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Mongstyle said:


> That does seem to be what they're setting up judging by Raw.
> 
> I think we'll know Reigns Mania plans after Fast Lane. I'm guessing it's Bryan. Don't see how you don't do this match considering the circumstances. Bryan has no big name opponent. Raw is currently saturated with all of the big Mania feuds, so you need something on Smackdown.
> 
> And with Rollins gunning for the Universal title, and Ambrose leaving WWE, there's no reason to keep Reigns on Raw. He's going to end up on Smackdown for Fox anyway, so it'd make sense to shift him now. Then you've got the draft to change up a few of the other key players.


Aint no way in hell Vince would let his golden boy move to the B show, nor would he ever agree to having The Shield split up and be on separate shows. 

I'd like to see it happen, Reigns on Smackdown would be new and fresh, but Vince wont put his number 1 guy on the number 2 show.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I'm not sure if this has been posted but if not it's well worth the read... it's a great thread.


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100326051933229056*


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Hit-Girl said:


> *I'm not sure if this has been posted but if not it's well worth the read... it's a great thread.
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100326051933229056*


Dear god all those gif made unreadable that shit, also love how they use the work thing, I think it wasn't a work they just exaggerated Romans condition in order to get him over, of course someone like Vince would do that also sell shirts of this ewww.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Hit-Girl said:


> *I'm not sure if this has been posted but if not it's well worth the read... it's a great thread.
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100326051933229056*


Yeah it is a great read, I posted it a couple of pages back but it is worth a repost


----------



## roybocuma (Jan 30, 2017)

Chan Hung said:


> There's already a report saying that it will be the shield against Corbin Lashley and McIntyre at Fastlane


I hope that's the match, rather than an 8-man tag with Braun and Elias in there too, which it seemed like they were setting up on Raw.



Mongstyle said:


> That does seem to be what they're setting up judging by Raw.
> 
> I think we'll know Reigns Mania plans after Fast Lane. I'm guessing it's Bryan. Don't see how you don't do this match considering the circumstances. Bryan has no big name opponent. Raw is currently saturated with all of the big Mania feuds, so you need something on Smackdown.
> 
> And with Rollins gunning for the Universal title, and Ambrose leaving WWE, there's no reason to keep Reigns on Raw. He's going to end up on Smackdown for Fox anyway, so it'd make sense to shift him now. Then you've got the draft to change up a few of the other key players.


Hadn't thought of it all, but I'd love this match. If they're thinking about Owens/Bray for that spot, then those are the kind of plans I could see them shelving, as feuds which could still be done upon post-WM returns.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

LunaticDavis said:


> thank you! These pathetic morons are just sick idiots. It's disgusting


Classy response.



HollyJollyDemise said:


> All of these incidents you just named occurred over a decade ago. Things are much different now especially with social media being as big as it is. To even attempt something like this and for it to be discovered that it's a work (and it wouldn't be difficult to find it out) would lead to a major shit storm for the WWE.
> 
> 
> 
> All of this is 100% irrelevant if all Reigns did to get the cancer removed was go into surgery and had the tumor removed before it spread anywhere. All of those things you are describing are things that happen to someone that goes into extensive cancer treatment, aka chemotherapy (which is a literal nightmare). Then again, I'll admit my knowledge on leukemia itself is limited. I don't know if it's something you can simply get rid of with surgery or if there's more to it than just that.


I'm not saying they did, I'm not saying they have sunk that low here. But if you're trying.to paint pro wrestling as some high brow art form that wouldn't stoop this low you're kidding yourself. It's run by carnies and full of carnies nothing is too low for these people they've proved that a thousand times over.


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> LunaticDavis said:
> 
> 
> > thank you! These pathetic morons are just sick idiots. It's disgusting
> ...


 Dude, just shut up, how would you feel if u got some terminal illness and someone accused u of lying?


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

Deathiscoming said:


> :lol :reigns3


Your ridiculous post makes you seem like you're one of these guys.


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

Bestiswaswillbe said:


> Your ridiculous post makes you seem like you're one of these guys.


Thanks for proving the point via visual evidence that Roman is awesome, adorable, badass, super amazing, and loved, cherished and adored by millions worldwide, including India! :clap

All those guys though :lol :lmao :reigns3

I'm sure a sweet, down-to-earth fellow like Joe/Roman loves them back. God bless Roman! :x :x :x


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

Deathiscoming said:


> Thanks for proving the point via visual evidence that Roman is awesome, adorable, badass, super amazing, and loved, cherished and adored by millions worldwide, including India! :clap
> 
> All those guys though :lol :lmao :reigns3
> 
> I'm sure a sweet, down-to-earth fellow like Joe/Roman loves them back. God bless Roman! :x :x :x


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

Bestiswaswillbe said:


>


Aww you don't have to puke or feel nauseated! If you summon some love and admiration from within, you too can feel GREAT about Roman being back and express that love via proliferation of emojis. 

Like this: Roman:x :x :x :redface


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

SAMCRO said:


> I don't get why they brought him back so quick though, seems like he JUST got into remission, how about let him get more recovery time and bring him back after WM? seems a bit too soon to be thrusting him right back into action, 4 months doesn't seem like that much time to get better.


He was just out there talking and later he did three very soft "superman punches" and a soft spear. The last one I had preferred didn`t happen, but okay. Isn`t Seth injured btw?

For some reason WWE is using injured or weakened wrestlers in or at the ring still pretty often. I remember (just one example) Jason Jordan on the Apron while a tag team match, but he was not able to wrestle (which we didn`t know yet in the audience) anymore or all the people with fresh concussions going out there into that big noise and glare.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

HollyJollyDemise said:


> All of these incidents you just named occurred over a decade ago. Things are much different now especially with social media being as big as it is. To even attempt something like this and for it to be discovered that it's a work (and it wouldn't be difficult to find it out) would lead to a major shit storm for the WWE.
> 
> 
> 
> All of this is 100% irrelevant if all Reigns did to get the cancer removed was go into surgery and had the tumor removed before it spread anywhere. All of those things you are describing are things that happen to someone that goes into extensive cancer treatment, aka chemotherapy (which is a literal nightmare). Then again, I'll admit my knowledge on leukemia itself is limited. I don't know if it's something you can simply get rid of with surgery or if there's more to it than just that.


It's cancer in the blood, usually treated with Chemo.


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

Bestiswaswillbe said:


> Deathiscoming said:
> 
> 
> > <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" /> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/k9SMl5L.png" border="0" alt="" title="reigns3" class="inlineimg" />
> ...


 so people can't be fans of Roman reigns?


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

SWITCHBLADE SHOOK said:


> HollyJollyDemise said:
> 
> 
> > All of these incidents you just named occurred over a decade ago. Things are much different now especially with social media being as big as it is. To even attempt something like this and for it to be discovered that it's a work (and it wouldn't be difficult to find it out) would lead to a major shit storm for the WWE.
> ...


 you seriously think he faked his cancer?


----------



## Machismo88 (Jul 12, 2016)

Glad to hear Roman is doing well! Roman wouldn't be doing this if he wasn't cool with it. Can some just calm down on the WWE hate, jeez.


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

yes i think he faked it.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

*Roman Reigns Informed WWE That He Didn’t Want To Return To Saudi Arabia For Crown Jewel*










https://wrestlingnews.co/wwe-news/r...nt-to-return-to-saudi-arabia-for-crown-jewel/

By Andrew Ravens, February 26, 2019



> Former WWE Universal Champion Roman Reigns originally didn’t want to travel to make the return to Saudi Arabia.
> 
> Sean Ross Sapp of Fightful is reporting Reigns had informed Vince McMahon and WWE officials that he didn’t want to return to the country before revealing that he had been diagnosed with leukemia. He joins the likes of John Cena and Daniel Bryan as stars who didn’t want to make the trip as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*Re: Roman Reigns Informed WWE That He Didn’t Want To Return To Saudi Arabia For Crown Jewel*

Oh, I can see the conspiracy theorists having a fucking field day with that bit of info..


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: Roman Reigns Informed WWE That He Didn’t Want To Return To Saudi Arabia For Crown Jewel*

clearly this means WWE faked Roman's cancer so he had an excuse to not go to Saudi Arabia and they could still have a Universal title match :lol.

Obviously I'm joking but I wouldn't doubt some people will start believing this when the obvious logic suggests that makes no fucking sense when they could have just done an injury angle if they wanted to.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*Re: Roman Reigns Informed WWE That He Didn’t Want To Return To Saudi Arabia For Crown Jewel*



Jman55 said:


> clearly this means WWE faked Roman's cancer so he had an excuse to not go to Saudi Arabia and they could still have a Universal title match :lol.
> 
> Obviously I'm joking but I wouldn't doubt some people will start believing this when the obvious logic suggests that makes no fucking sense when they could have just done an injury angle if they wanted to.


*tinfoil hat mode engaged*
But an injury angle wouldn't have gotten him as positive reactions when he got back.. But "beating cancer"...

And while I'm not 100% sure even Vince would stoop that low..


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

*Re: Roman Reigns Informed WWE That He Didn’t Want To Return To Saudi Arabia For Crown Jewel*

I've no doubt he had leukaemia, but I'm also increasingly convinced the WWE let people believe his leukaemia was far worse than it was. If it was anywhere near as severe as we've been lead to believe, with other wrestlers coming out crying and shit, acting like he's at deaths door, he wouldn't have been fucking around with The Rock on film sets and wouldn't be back now.

If it hadn't been for this Saudi Arabia show I doubt we'd have ever even heard about it, he'd have just been written off TV for a few weeks with another injury. This gave him an excuse to drop the title and not to go to KSA.


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: Roman Reigns Informed WWE That He Didn’t Want To Return To Saudi Arabia For Crown Jewel*



Nothing Finer said:


> I've no doubt he had leukaemia, but I'm also increasingly convinced the WWE let people believe his leukaemia was far worse than it was. If it was anywhere near as severe as we've been lead to believe, with other wrestlers coming out crying and shit, acting like he's at deaths door, he wouldn't have been fucking around with The Rock on film sets and wouldn't be back now.
> 
> If it hadn't been for this Saudi Arabia show I doubt we'd have ever even heard about it, he'd have just been written off TV for a few weeks with another injury. This gave him an excuse to drop the title and not to go to KSA.


oh yeah obviously note how zero reference to how severe the leukemia was for him was actually stated on TV basically they took 5 minutes just to say it exists and reference his past with it then let everyone else stew on that.

Just annoys me when people say it was faked entirely they were just deliberately vague af about it as far as I'm concerned it would be business suicide to fake it entirely (I don't dare trust WWE morally but they wouldn't risk the business implications I'd have to assume)


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Roman Reigns Informed WWE That He Didn’t Want To Return To Saudi Arabia For Crown Jewel*

WWE is dead if they pulled any shady shit in regards to Romans cancer. It's business suicide as jman said. Even overplaying the severity would sink them. It is not a good business decision and Vince would have the SEC on his ass and I'm sure jail time.


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

*Re: Roman Reigns Informed WWE That He Didn’t Want To Return To Saudi Arabia For Crown Jewel*

I said it in the cb and I’ll say it again... I hope Robert Mueller will come and investigate the Vince and Roman collusion.


----------



## Stadhart02 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Roman Reigns Informed WWE That He Didn’t Want To Return To Saudi Arabia For Crown Jewel*



Nothing Finer said:


> I've no doubt he had leukaemia, but I'm also increasingly convinced the WWE let people believe his leukaemia was far worse than it was. If it was anywhere near as severe as we've been lead to believe, with other wrestlers coming out crying and shit, acting like he's at deaths door, he wouldn't have been fucking around with The Rock on film sets and wouldn't be back now.
> 
> If it hadn't been for this Saudi Arabia show I doubt we'd have ever even heard about it, he'd have just been written off TV for a few weeks with another injury. This gave him an excuse to drop the title and not to go to KSA.


I think what you have said is the truth of all this


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns Informed WWE That He Didn’t Want To Return To Saudi Arabia For Crown Jewel*



Nothing Finer said:


> I've no doubt he had leukaemia, but I'm also increasingly convinced the WWE let people believe his leukaemia was far worse than it was. If it was anywhere near as severe as we've been lead to believe, with other wrestlers coming out crying and shit, acting like he's at deaths door, he wouldn't have been fucking around with The Rock on film sets and wouldn't be back now.
> 
> If it hadn't been for this Saudi Arabia show I doubt we'd have ever even heard about it, he'd have just been written off TV for a few weeks with another injury. This gave him an excuse to drop the title and not to go to KSA.


This is what I also believe happened and the fact that they already had merchandise made up for his return shows they've been planning it for awhile.

He was a completely failure as FOTC so they had to exploit and over-exaggerate an illness to finally get people to cheer him and to profit off merchandise sales.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Roman Reigns Informed WWE That He Didn’t Want To Return To Saudi Arabia For Crown Jewel*



nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> This is what I also believe happened and the fact that they already had merchandise made up for his return shows they've been planning it for awhile.
> 
> He was a completely failure as FOTC so they had to exploit and over-exaggerate an illness to finally get people to cheer him and to profit off merchandise sales.


Then vince faces jail time and sec violations. It's business suicide to profit off disease


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Roman Reigns Informed WWE That He Didn’t Want To Return To Saudi Arabia For Crown Jewel*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100326051933229056
For any idiots who want to be edgy and doubt he had leukaemia, read this twitter thread


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

*Re: Roman Reigns Informed WWE That He Didn’t Want To Return To Saudi Arabia For Crown Jewel*



NotGuilty said:


> I said it in the cb and I’ll say it again... I hope Robert Mueller will come and investigate the Vince and Roman collusion.


Mueller the guy who botched the Anthrax investigation as well as 9/11 cover-ups. Mueller is not the guy the US Media Establishment makes him out to be. He also didn't know if Obama had the right to assassinate American citizens.

I mean I hate the Roman FOTC push but I assume you were joking about Mueller because he is a very questionable figure.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Roman Reigns Informed WWE That He Didn’t Want To Return To Saudi Arabia For Crown Jewel*



Dr. Middy said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100326051933229056
> For any idiots who want to be edgy and doubt he had leukaemia, read this twitter thread


This honestly needs it's own thread.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

LunaticDavis said:


> you seriously think he faked his cancer?


I think he faked it coming back yes.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

SWITCHBLADE SHOOK said:


> I think he faked it coming back yes.


Dont. Stop thinking about it like a bitter wrestling fan. That just plays in to the wrestling stereotype we are all retarded.

Luekemia chat released information cause they have been bombarded by people who aren't thinking rationally.

You do realize that Vince faces all kinds of legal ramifications if he did something like that and Roman loses his child and all sorts of things.

There's literally nothing to gain by using fucking cancer dude. This isn't the 90s that shit can't be buried under the rug.

Vince could be fined by the SEC and face jail time. As would Roman.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

TommyWCECM said:


> Dont. Stop thinking about it like a bitter wrestling fan. That just plays in to the wrestling stereotype we are all retarded.
> 
> Luekemia chat released information cause they have been bombarded by people who aren't thinking rationally.
> 
> ...


I don't think it was fake, but what legal ramifications? WWE fake medical conditions all the time. Why would the SEC care?


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

TommyWCECM said:


> Dont. Stop thinking about it like a bitter wrestling fan. That just plays in to the wrestling stereotype we are all retarded.
> 
> Luekemia chat released information cause they have been bombarded by people who aren't thinking rationally.
> 
> ...


I've already explained why I think this in this very thread, and it has nothing to do with being a retarded bitter wrestling fan. I don't even watch WWE.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

SWITCHBLADE SHOOK said:


> I've already explained why I think this in this very thread, and it has nothing to do with being a retarded bitter wrestling fan. I don't even watch WWE.


That literally wasn't my point. Why would Vince risk legal ramifications and losing his entire company for one dude? His whole roster would jump ship. He goes to jail. Roman becomes blackballed. Loses his friends and family. Also faces legal ramifications.

What logical sense does destroying your company irreparably and spending like 5 years in jail and being broke make?

It's career and business suicide.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

TommyWCECM said:


> That literally wasn't my point. Why would Vince risk legal ramifications and losing his entire company for one dude? His whole roster would jump ship. He goes to jail. Roman becomes blackballed. Loses his friends and family. Also faces legal ramifications.
> 
> What logical sense does destroying your company irreparably and spending like 5 years in jail and being broke make?
> 
> It's career and business suicide.


I'm done talking about it. You and you ridiculous takes aren't going to change my mind. Legal ramifications lol, McMahon does whatever he wants.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Nothing Finer said:


> I don't think it was fake, but what legal ramifications? WWE fake medical conditions all the time. Why would the SEC care?


Right lol, Vince faked blowing himself up, necrophilia amongst other shit. Does this mean actors can be arrested for playing characters with cancer or whatever in movies too?


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

SWITCHBLADE SHOOK said:


> I'm done talking about it. You and you ridiculous takes aren't going to change my mind. Legal ramifications lol, McMahon does whatever he wants.


You don't have to be a prick christ. Simple fact is Vince does it WWE is finished. No one would touch him. No TV deals. No shows. Nothing.

It's not ridiculous. Any wrestling company fakes cancer and it's found out its finished.

I don't understand why people think McMahon would kill his own company. It's not logical. Vince wouldn't do that. He wouldn't have his whole roster walk out.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

TommyWCECM said:


> That literally wasn't my point. Why would Vince risk legal ramifications and losing his entire company for one dude? His whole roster would jump ship. He goes to jail. Roman becomes blackballed. Loses his friends and family. Also faces legal ramifications.
> 
> What logical sense does destroying your company irreparably and spending like 5 years in jail and being broke make?
> 
> It's career and business suicide.


*Five years* in jail?! What the hell for?


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

TommyWCECM said:


> You don't have to be a prick christ. Simple fact is Vince does it WWE is finished. No one would touch him. No TV deals. No shows. Nothing.
> 
> It's not ridiculous. Any wrestling company fakes cancer and it's found out its finished.
> 
> I don't understand why people think McMahon would kill his own company. It's not logical. Vince wouldn't do that. He wouldn't have his whole roster walk out.


All the shit that people know about Vince has allowed to happen in his company the steroid scandal pedophilia, rape, keeping murderers on payroll hasn't kept him & his company from growing into a billion dollar company. This man was dead set on getting his guy over, I think if Vince thought it would somehow get Reigns over that Vince would do much worse then faking cancer returning. "legal ramifications" or not. I have cancer I take offense to this whole thing, and being accused of being a retarded bitter wrestling fan when I have explained why I think this in this thread pisses me off.



Nothing Finer said:


> *Five years* in jail?! What the hell for?


I'm waiting for this response myself.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Nothing Finer said:


> *Five years* in jail?! What the hell for?


Fraud I don't know. Isn't exploiting cancer for personal gain illegal.I'm literally guessing here. Cause it seems at least Vince would lose his entire company for using cancer to his benefit.

I'm just trying to find out from the people calling it a scam why they think Vince would guarantee his company is closed forever and his reputation shot to shit ?

Even if Vince faked the severity like you yourself are claiming it guarantees a whole roster walk out no?


@SWITCHBLADE SHOOK You got me wrong I wasn't calling you retarded and bitter. I was saying that in regards to the stereotype of wrestling fans being bitter and thinking everything is a work.

If Vince did fake cancer to get Roman over his fucked is all I'm saying. Like weinstein fucked.


This is all speculation on my part. I'm sorry if it came across like I was taking a shot at you


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

TommyWCECM said:


> Fraud I don't know. Isn't exploiting cancer for personal gain illegal.I'm literally guessing here. Cause it seems at least Vince would lose his entire company for using cancer to his benefit.
> 
> I'm just trying to find out from the people calling it a scam why they think Vince would guarantee his company is closed forever and his reputation shot to shit ?
> 
> Even if Vince faked the severity like you yourself are claiming it guarantees a whole roster walk out no?


No, it would not be illegal for a character on a TV Show to say they have cancer when they don't, there would be no actual legal ramifications. Exploiting cancer for personal gain isn't illegal, its an awful thing to do and very reprehensible, but not illegal. Unless you're talking about misappropriating funds or outright stealing funds from a cancer non-profit or something, that would be illegal. 

I don't think any of this was "faked" but Reigns' condition was definitely embellished, made to seem alot worse than it actually was, and now the WWE is doing exactly that, using a real person's (not a TV Character) cancer for personal gain, and like I just said I find it an awful thing to do and very reprehensible...


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

TommyWCECM said:


> Fraud I don't know. Isn't exploiting cancer for personal gain illegal.I'm literally guessing here. Cause it seems at least Vince would lose his entire company for using cancer to his benefit.
> 
> I'm just trying to find out from the people calling it a scam why they think Vince would guarantee his company is closed forever and his reputation shot to shit ?
> 
> Even if Vince faked the severity like you yourself are claiming it guarantees a whole roster walk out no?


Dude, the whole business is built around lying people. They always pretend things are happening when they aren't, they pretend people have medical conditions when they don't all the time - people suffering concussions, being set on fire, being crushed by garbage trucks, people being confined to wheelchairs etc. It's often to garner sympathy for the wrestlers too, overcoming injury, overcoming the odds is a basic staple of the industry. 

The only difference with this if it turned out to be fake would be that more people believed it. The only person who could ever prove it was fake anyway would be Roman Reigns, because his relationship with his doctor is privileged. If he says it wasn't faked no doctor who's seen him will ever contradict him.

As I say, I don't think it was fake, I think it was a very minor recurrence. They publicised that he had it to get the title off him before Crown Jewel without controversy and then they let people draw their own conclusions about how serious it was, but the penalties for faking it would be nowhere near as severe as you're making out.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> No, it would not be illegal for a character on a TV Show to say they have cancer when they don't, there would be no actual legal ramifications. Exploiting cancer for personal gain isn't illegal, its an awful thing to do and very reprehensible, but not illegal. Unless you're talking about misappropriating funds or outright stealing funds from a cancer non-profit or something, that would be illegal.
> 
> I don't think any of this was "faked" but Reigns' condition was definitely embellished, made to seem alot worse than it actually was, and now the WWE is doing exactly that, using a real person's (not a TV Character) cancer for personal gain, and like I just said I find it an awful thing to do and very reprehensible...


Thanks that's all I wanted was clarification. Doesn't that guarantee a roster walk out for manipulation? @Nothing Finer like I said I am just speculating. And the idea of someone using cancer like that and not losing their company literally pisses me off.

I've probably not expressed myself well enough and that's my bad


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

TommyWCECM said:


> Thanks that's all I wanted was clarification. Doesn't that guarantee a roster walk out for manipulation?


No, and I'm not suggesting it would. Its not like this is a first for the WWE in exploiting something like this or manipulating people for their own personal gain, they've been doing it forever.

Remember, one of the main people in charge referred to Philanthropy as the future of marketing. She basically admitted that all the charity work the WWE does is BS and all for their own personal gain. The roster has not walked out on them yet.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> No, and I'm not suggesting it would. Its not like this is a first for the WWE in exploiting something like this or manipulating people for their own personal gain, they've been doing it forever.
> 
> Remember, one of the main people in charge referred to Philanthropy as the future of marketing. She basically admitted that all the charity work the WWE does is BS and all for their own personal gain. The roster has not walked out on them yet.


Again I was asking generally. I'm well aware of the shady dealings of Vince. I'm just confused as to why he would potentially pull something like that given what social media does when used as a weapon.

Cancer kids are one thing cause yeah its disingenuous but it's a positive. Going the opposite to me seems like it guarantees AEW is going to gain a lot of wrestlers in a couple of weeks


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

TommyWCECM said:


> Again I was asking generally. I'm well aware of the shady dealings of Vince. I'm just confused as to why he would potentially pull something like that given what social media does when used as a weapon.
> 
> Cancer kids are one thing cause yeah its disingenuous but it's a positive. Going the opposite to me seems like it guarantees AEW is going to gain a lot of wrestlers in a couple of weeks


I hope you're right about the AEW thing. My big thing is here is how poorly this was handled by the WWE from a PR standpoint. Lets say that Vince and Co really didn't know how serious/not serious Joe Anoaʻi's condition really was and was 100% genuine here, they still shouldn't have used it as part of their TV show, the second they did that their motives were going to be questioned no matter what, its just the way the climate is.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

TommyWCECM said:


> Thanks that's all I wanted was clarification. Doesn't that guarantee a roster walk out for manipulation?


How would the roster ever know? Is Vince or Roman going to tell them? Why would they?


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

Nothing Finer said:


> Dude, the whole business is built around lying people. They always pretend things are happening when they aren't, they pretend people have medical conditions when they don't all the time - people suffering concussions, being set on fire, being crushed by garbage trucks, people being confined to wheelchairs etc. It's often to garner sympathy for the wrestlers too, overcoming injury, overcoming the odds is a basic staple of the industry.
> 
> The only difference with this if it turned out to be fake would be that more people believed it. The only person who could ever prove it was fake anyway would be Roman Reigns, because his relationship with his doctor is privileged. If he says it wasn't faked no doctor who's seen him will ever contradict him.
> 
> As I say, I don't think it was fake, I think it was a very minor recurrence. They publicised that he had it to get the title off him before Crown Jewel without controversy and then they let people draw their own conclusions about how serious it was, but the penalties for faking it would be nowhere near as severe as you're making out.


The reason it would be business suicide if it were to be found out is down to their partnerships with all the charities they work with would be severed (regardless of if they knew or not cause they'd have to for their own public image) and the huge amount of negative press they would receive would sour any advertisers with them now being a publicly traded company not any outright legal issues.

I am in full agreement with the majority of your last paragraph though they were deliberately vague so people made their own conclusions without any real fear on their side he'd be in deep shit probably.

Can we all move on from this now though cause we're all just going in circles when the main issue is regardless of whether it's fake or not we should be happy the man is healthy and leave it at that from here on out.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

So.. Did Reigns pull a sicky to get out of going to Saudi?.. Or did Vince just use the cancer as a way to avoid saying Roman didn't want to go?

Either way it's not a good look.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

DulyNoted said:


> So.. Did Reigns pull a sicky to get out of going to Saudi?.. Or did Vince just use the cancer as a way to avoid saying Roman didn't want to go?
> 
> Either way it's not a good look.


:vince$ It's all just a terrible coincidence.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns Informed WWE That He Didn’t Want To Return To Saudi Arabia For Crown Jewel*



Nothing Finer said:


> I've no doubt he had leukaemia, but I'm also increasingly convinced the WWE let people believe his leukaemia was far worse than it was. If it was anywhere near as severe as we've been lead to believe, with other wrestlers coming out crying and shit, acting like he's at deaths door, he wouldn't have been fucking around with The Rock on film sets and wouldn't be back now.
> 
> If it hadn't been for this Saudi Arabia show I doubt we'd have ever even heard about it, he'd have just been written off TV for a few weeks with another injury. This gave him an excuse to drop the title and not to go to KSA.





nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> This is what I also believe happened and the fact that they already had merchandise made up for his return shows they've been planning it for awhile.
> 
> He was a completely failure as FOTC so they had to exploit and over-exaggerate an illness to finally get people to cheer him and to profit off merchandise sales.


So y'all think he had that good ol not serious leukemia :lmao. How hard do you think it is for a company that's been doing shirts for decades to make up a shirt? You yourself could go make you a custom shirt on plenty of sites in less than an hour.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

SWITCHBLADE SHOOK said:


> How would the roster ever know? Is Vince or Roman going to tell them? Why would they?


Can't hide shit in 2019. It's not like the 90s where the internet was just dial up. You can find anything on the net now which is spread anywhere now.


----------



## obli6154 (Aug 27, 2014)

> FEB 25, 2019 - According to Fightful's Sean Ross Sapp, Vince McMahon was the first one to learn of Roman Reigns being cancer free. He was told of the news early last week. The decision to come back in such quick fashion was completely Roman Reigns' call. Only Vince, Stephanie McMahon, Kevin Dunn, Michelle Wilson and Triple H were aware of all the details until this morning.


https://www.fightful.com/wrestling/...on-come-back-quickly-vince-mcmahon-first-know


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Roman Reigns Informed WWE That He Didn’t Want To Return To Saudi Arabia For Crown Jewel*



Dr. Middy said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100326051933229056
> For any idiots who want to be edgy and doubt he had leukaemia, read this twitter thread


That shit with he overdose of gifs looks like was made by the user Legit Boss, can't take seriously.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

*Re: Roman Reigns Informed WWE That He Didn’t Want To Return To Saudi Arabia For Crown Jewel*



RapShepard said:


> So y'all think he had that good ol not serious leukemia :lmao. How hard do you think it is for a company that's been doing shirts for decades to make up a shirt? You yourself could go make you a custom shirt on plenty of sites in less than an hour.


We *know* it wasn't that serious, because we know he was able to film movies and come back to WWE after a few months.

I'm not an oncologist, but I know that if cancer is caught extremely early it can be treated very easily with minimal side effects. If you've had cancer before and have millionaire-level healthcare it's highly likely you'll get very frequent check ups and any recurrence will be caught early.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Roman Reigns Informed WWE That He Didn’t Want To Return To Saudi Arabia For Crown Jewel*

My guess is this is only the beginning of "Stories" like this....


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns Informed WWE That He Didn’t Want To Return To Saudi Arabia For Crown Jewel*



Brodus Clay said:


> That shit with he overdose of gifs looks like was made by the user Legit Boss, can't take seriously.


So an actual organization that deals with cancer can't be taken serious because of gifs lol. You must really want to believe Vince and Reigns duped you lol



Nothing Finer said:


> We *know* it wasn't that serious, because we know he was able to film movies and come back to WWE after a few months.
> 
> I'm not an oncologist, but I know that if cancer is caught extremely early it can be treated very easily with minimal side effects. If you've had cancer before and have millionaire-level healthcare it's highly likely you'll get very frequent check ups and any recurrence will be caught early.


It's fucking cancer man, and you can easily go online and see people working and being active during treatment. Plus you're acting like he filmed a lead movie role or had a full wrestling match. It would be one thing if he said he was bed ridden but also filming a movie. Everything involving wrestlers isn't some elaborate work to deceive you.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: Roman Reigns Informed WWE That He Didn’t Want To Return To Saudi Arabia For Crown Jewel*

If conspiracy theories continue to flourish, Reigns may have to publicize his medical records to quiet them. WWE can´t have an asterisk next to his name if they still want him to be FOTC.


----------



## obli6154 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns Informed WWE That He Didn’t Want To Return To Saudi Arabia For Crown Jewel*



yeahright2 said:


> If conspiracy theories continue to flourish, Reigns may have to publicize his medical records to quiet them. WWE can´t have an asterisk next to his name if they still want him to be FOTC.


Theyll just think he faked those too :argh:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Roman Reigns Informed WWE That He Didn’t Want To Return To Saudi Arabia For Crown Jewel*

This is turning into a disaster already and he JUST came back.

:lmao


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

*Re: Roman Reigns Informed WWE That He Didn’t Want To Return To Saudi Arabia For Crown Jewel*



RapShepard said:


> It's fucking cancer man, and you can easily go online and see people working and being active during treatment. Plus you're acting like he filmed a lead movie role or had a full wrestling match. It would be one thing if he said he was bed ridden but also filming a movie. Everything involving wrestlers isn't some elaborate work to deceive you.


It's not a work, it's just WWE being economical with the truth to make a better story. They were deliberately vague about how serious his condition was, knowing that people would think it was very bad because it makes for a better redemption/overcoming the odds story. 

It's that or believe that he had a recovery far better than anyone thought he would have, and it just happened to come at a time when him dropping the belt would allow WWE to avoid pissing off Saudi Arabia by having their No. 1 talent pull out.

Don't get me wrong, it _could be_ the latter, but considering the industry it is I think the first is more likely.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns Informed WWE That He Didn’t Want To Return To Saudi Arabia For Crown Jewel*



Nothing Finer said:


> It's not a work, it's just WWE being economical with the truth to make a better story. They were deliberately vague about how serious his condition was, knowing that people would think it was very bad because it makes for a better redemption/overcoming the odds story.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think this is just tinfoil hat man. Like there's vastly easier ways to have him not in Saudia Arabia than bending the truth on leukemia. Even on the vague about how serious it was, all that was said was "my leukemia is back, I'm determined to beat it and I'll be back". He's clearly lost weight since then, he looked tired as well. I think this is one of those times were there's no real evidence foul play is at hand wrestling business or not.


----------



## iarwain (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: Roman Reigns Informed WWE That He Didn’t Want To Return To Saudi Arabia For Crown Jewel*

Next Saudi Arabia show, the main event is going to be Road Dogg vs. Jeff Jarrett.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

*Re: Roman Reigns Informed WWE That He Didn’t Want To Return To Saudi Arabia For Crown Jewel*



RapShepard said:


> I think this is just tinfoil hat man. Like there's vastly easier ways to have him not in Saudia Arabia than bending the truth on leukemia. Even on the vague about how serious it was, all that was said was "my leukemia is back, I'm determined to beat it and I'll be back". He's clearly lost weight since then, he looked tired as well. I think this is one of those times were there's no real evidence foul play is at hand wrestling business or not.


The funny thing is they didn't even bend the truth, Reigns was actually 100% truthful



> "By no means is this a retirement speech because after I’m done whooping leukemia’s ass once again, I’m coming back home."
> 
> "I will beat this," Reigns said. "I will be back, and you will see me very very soon."


People just didn't believe him.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns Informed WWE That He Didn’t Want To Return To Saudi Arabia For Crown Jewel*



Nothing Finer said:


> The funny thing is they didn't even bend the truth, Reigns was actually 100% truthful
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So then if he told the truth wheres the other stuff coming from? Like there's tons of things to criticize about WWE or the Reigns character without folk needing to convince themselves they faked/exaggerated/embellished cancer


----------



## krillep (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: Roman Reigns Informed WWE That He Didn’t Want To Return To Saudi Arabia For Crown Jewel*

Saudi Arabia kids sets Roman Reigns t-shirts on fiiire now.....lol


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns Informed WWE That He Didn’t Want To Return To Saudi Arabia For Crown Jewel*



TommyWCECM said:


> WWE is dead if they pulled any shady shit in regards to Romans cancer. It's business suicide as jman said. Even overplaying the severity would sink them. It is not a good business decision and Vince would have the SEC on his ass and I'm sure jail time.


It aint what you know, its what you can prove.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: Roman Reigns Informed WWE That He Didn’t Want To Return To Saudi Arabia For Crown Jewel*



Nothing Finer said:


> I've no doubt he had leukaemia, but I'm also increasingly convinced the WWE let people believe his leukaemia was far worse than it was. If it was anywhere near as severe as we've been lead to believe, with other wrestlers coming out crying and shit, acting like he's at deaths door, he wouldn't have been fucking around with The Rock on film sets and wouldn't be back now.
> 
> If it hadn't been for this Saudi Arabia show I doubt we'd have ever even heard about it, he'd have just been written off TV for a few weeks with another injury. This gave him an excuse to drop the title and not to go to KSA.




This is pretty much how I feel on the matter too


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

You're so afraid of being wrong, so traumatized, so insecure that the irony in how easy it is to manipulate and brain wash you by making you believe exactly what you want to believe, in this case just use reverse psychology by feeding you truth's to make you question and then after just build on those lies told, which at that point won't even be a challenge to sell to you because the information given to you in the first place you've swallowed hook,line,sinker,ANKER. 

You're incapable of making your own decisions in this state, you're incapable and should be barred from making any kind of serious choices or give any sort of advice because you're so emotionally, morally and mentally corrupted you can't tell fiction from truth. Just because you got your ass tricked once you go into denial stage about it and brain wash yourself into the irony of "oh I will never let this happen again" and then it does, except this time you're the one fucking yourself over and you'll be blissfully ignorant to it because you think everything reported is a joke because you're emotionally damaged from being played like a fiddle by media, politicians, random people or events, hell even fluke happenings that turned out to not be what they initially looked like is gonna make you clam up your brain and go into complete state of denial on whatever is said to you. You're sick, really, really sick and you don't even know it, you think it's normal and how it should be, it's not. The normal part might be scarily true, but that it's how it should be, NO.

You think that if you'll always deny a story you'll never be fooled and never be made to look stupid, you're plain wrong. Your collective problem is the ignorance and insecurity of ironically feeling inferior, that you cling onto so hard that you become exactly what you fear, only in this brainless state you don't realize it, people that knows how to take advantage does and they will use you for their propaganda, like they already do. It isn't bad to be wrong or to believe when things add up, it's quite the opposite, it show's you're not afraid of being wrong and you're not afraid of learning because the biggest secret in life is that you can't learn anything unless you fail at it first, except for the rare cases someone is a natural, but that's a lotto tickets chance of being the case.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Roman Reigns Informed WWE That He Didn’t Want To Return To Saudi Arabia For Crown Jewel*

I'm not gonna wear the tin foil hat and throw out a bunch of conspiracy shit. I think the timing of all of it was just purely coincidental. Sometimes life just unfolds like that.

I wonder if Roman was just following the lead of guys like Cena and Bryan by saying he wasn't going to Saudi Arabia. No offense to Reigns or his bartering tactics, but I think Vince could've still convinced him to go over. Roman had only just won the Universal belt two months earlier and Vince would've filled his head with, "We need ya pal! We need the top champ from our flagship show to represent us on a global scale!" I mean reeeeally lay on the cheap, sugar-coated words in order for one of his wrasslers to perform like the puppets they are.

Gonna be interesting to see if he ends up going for the show in May.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Roman Reigns Informed WWE That He Didn’t Want To Return To Saudi Arabia For Crown Jewel*



Nothing Finer said:


> I've no doubt he had leukaemia, but I'm also increasingly convinced the WWE let people believe his leukaemia was far worse than it was. If it was anywhere near as severe as we've been lead to believe, with other wrestlers coming out crying and shit, acting like he's at deaths door, he wouldn't have been fucking around with The Rock on film sets and wouldn't be back now.
> 
> If it hadn't been for this Saudi Arabia show I doubt we'd have ever even heard about it, he'd have just been written off TV for a few weeks with another injury. This gave him an excuse to drop the title and not to go to KSA.


I think you hit the nail on the head with this. I dont think Joe Anoi or Vince would be so scummy as to lie about the leukemia. As far as revealing to the public how severe it actually was though, thats a different story all together and a narrative they can spin in their favor with no one ever knowing. 4 months is pretty fast.


----------



## Batista'sNoseRing (Feb 27, 2019)

CMPunkRock316 said:


> NotGuilty said:
> 
> 
> > I said it in the cb and I’ll say it again... I hope Robert Mueller will come and investigate the Vince and Roman collusion.
> ...


LMAO yup. An extremely shady person Mueller is indeed. I have to laugh at all the folks that think he is going to deliver justice. He is a tool of the DS.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns Informed WWE That He Didn’t Want To Return To Saudi Arabia For Crown Jewel*

How do you spell lukemia


----------



## Batista'sNoseRing (Feb 27, 2019)

Loukeymeah


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Roman being back before Mania causes me concern for my boy Rollins.

Putting cancer aside, I'm talking about the wrestling part. 

We know about Vince's unhealthy boner for Reigns and now that he's back, he ready to shove it in all of us again!

So does this mean Brock goes over Rollins at Mania and Reigns takes the belt off Brock?

Or we get Brock vs Reigns vs Rollins pt 2 at Mania?


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

JustAName said:


> You're so afraid of being wrong, so traumatized, so insecure that the irony in how easy it is to manipulate and brain wash you by making you believe exactly what you want to believe, in this case just use reverse psychology by feeding you truth's to make you question and then after just build on those lies told, which at that point won't even be a challenge to sell to you because the information given to you in the first place you've swallowed hook,line,sinker,ANKER.
> 
> You're incapable of making your own decisions in this state, you're incapable and should be barred from making any kind of serious choices or give any sort of advice because you're so emotionally, morally and mentally corrupted you can't tell fiction from truth. Just because you got your ass tricked once you go into denial stage about it and brain wash yourself into the irony of "oh I will never let this happen again" and then it does, except this time you're the one fucking yourself over and you'll be blissfully ignorant to it because you think everything reported is a joke because you're emotionally damaged from being played like a fiddle by media, politicians, random people or events, hell even fluke happenings that turned out to not be what they initially looked like is gonna make you clam up your brain and go into complete state of denial on whatever is said to you. You're sick, really, really sick and you don't even know it, you think it's normal and how it should be, it's not. The normal part might be scarily true, but that it's how it should be, NO.
> 
> You think that if you'll always deny a story you'll never be fooled and never be made to look stupid, you're plain wrong. Your collective problem is the ignorance and insecurity of ironically feeling inferior, that you cling onto so hard that you become exactly what you fear, only in this brainless state you don't realize it, people that knows how to take advantage does and they will use you for their propaganda, like they already do. It isn't bad to be wrong or to believe when things add up, it's quite the opposite, it show's you're not afraid of being wrong and you're not afraid of learning because the biggest secret in life is that you can't learn anything unless you fail at it first, except for the rare cases someone is a natural, but that's a lotto tickets chance of being the case.


I am not sure what the fuck is he talking about, but I agree.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Only weird insecure geeks think that Roman's leukaemia is a work.

Sick people.
Get help.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Seth Rollins after the announcement


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Roman Reigns Informed WWE That He Didn’t Want To Return To Saudi Arabia For Crown Jewel*

Well this adds fuel to the fire that Roman's cancer wasn't legit or nearly as bad as they played it up to be. I don't believe that this is true, but a lot of people on the internet will.

If they wanted to take Roman out of the event, a simple injury angle would have sufficed and it's something they've done before. Faking a cancer diagnoses would drown their stock if true.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

DammitC said:


> I'm pretty sure the likes of Aleister Black, Johnny Gargano, and some of those other "midgets" are more charismatic than Roman Reigns :lol
> 
> How are those guys possibly being fed to Reigns (and potentially killing their momentum) supposed to be considered a positive? :kobe
> 
> Anyway, it's pretty pathetic that you desperately want other fanbases to be miserable just because you can't stand those smaller guys :mj4


the midgets being more charismatic than Roman as you put it does not negate they are still midgets.

8 million people tuned in to wwe at its peak, now its nearer 2 million viewers.
The people have let it be known characters were more important than flippy midgets with zero charisma., and the bigger guys are portrayed equally as bad.
The entire products stinks and midgets wont save it, and the ratings and viewers proves that fact.
I stopped watching for a few years and only just returned and if it don't pick up soon will stop watching again, like the other millions they lost.


----------



## Mifune Jackson (Feb 22, 2013)

Y.2.J said:


> Only weird insecure geeks think that Roman's leukaemia is a work.
> 
> Sick people.
> Get help.


I think the cancer was legit, but let's not get too self-righteous. It was a short cancer battle that ended just in time for the Road to WrestleMania. If people are skeptical, I'm not going to get all judgey. 

It's pro-wrestling. It's a carny business. Fundamentally.


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns Informed WWE That He Didn’t Want To Return To Saudi Arabia For Crown Jewel*

Can’t believe some are saying that his leukaemia was a work fpalm


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

SWITCHBLADE SHOOK said:


> Right lol, Vince faked blowing himself up, necrophilia amongst other shit.


Yes, over ten fucking years ago. I don't know why people keep bringing these things up and think that they prove something. They don't. Times are much, MUCH different now than they were back then. There are certain things you just would not be able to get away with now that you could back then. I don't get how people aren't capable of understanding this.

And FYI, IF Roman had faked it, we would already have confirmed proof of it by now. If the timing of him returning after it being a thing for four months is the only shred of evidence to even suggest it was fake, it was probably real. 



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> I'm not saying they did, I'm not saying they have sunk that low here. But if you're trying.to paint pro wrestling as some high brow art form that wouldn't stoop this low you're kidding yourself. It's run by carnies and full of carnies nothing is too low for these people they've proved that a thousand times over.


I'm not trying to paint it as anything of the sort. But for a company that promotes itself as family friendly, they have to be super careful with how they promote themselves. And if people found out they tried using the idea of someone getting cancer to gain sympathy and support, that can have serious consequences. Do you have any idea how fucked they would be as far as sponsers are concerned if they were revealed to have used cancer to get someone cheered?

This isn't a matter of whether or not the company would be shitty enough to do such a thing. It's a matter of whether or not they would be dumb enough to do such a thing. And FYI, this is a company that erased a wrestler completely from history when they learned he killed his family and then himself. So yeah, they care a lot about their public image and perception.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Good man?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns Informed WWE That He Didn’t Want To Return To Saudi Arabia For Crown Jewel*

When exactly did WWE even say how bad Roman's leukemia was? They never did as far as I remember, I don't think they ever actually said anything about how bad or severe it was. They literally just said he had it, he'd be leaving to beat it and he'd be back when he was back. So where are people pulling this "WWE made it sound more severe than it actually was" bullshit from?


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Ratedr4life said:


> Well this adds fuel to the fire that Roman's cancer wasn't legit or nearly as bad as they played it up to be. I don't believe that this is true, but a lot of people on the internet will.
> 
> If they wanted to take Roman out of the event, a simple injury angle would have sufficed and it's something they've done before. Faking a cancer diagnoses would drown their stock if true.


Why would wwe take their top full time guy off the road for four months, missing two of the big 4 ppvs (one where they needed to sell 40k+ tickets) their big houseshow run of the year after Christmas.

I mean Bryan refused to go to Saudi Arabia and they put title on him like 2 weeks later..


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

SWITCHBLADE SHOOK said:


> LunaticDavis said:
> 
> 
> > you seriously think he faked his cancer?
> ...


 that's just sick dude, there's other types of treatment, just because he didn't lose a bunch of weight or hair doesn't mean he didn't have cancer. It's just sad and pathetic you actually believe that


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

LunaticDavis said:


> that's just sick dude, there's other types of treatment, just because he didn't lose a bunch of weight or hair doesn't mean he didn't have cancer. It's just sad and pathetic you actually believe that


My dad went through chemo and radiation. He didn't lose his hair. He was in his 60s and it was thinning when he started.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: Roman Reigns Informed WWE That He Didn’t Want To Return To Saudi Arabia For Crown Jewel*

Seriously anyone who thinks his cancer was faked is a complete geek.


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

Y.2.J said:


> Only weird insecure geeks think that Roman's leukaemia is a work.
> 
> Sick people.
> Get help.


Only naive marks would think there isn't a chance Vince would embellish it.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Roman Reigns Informed WWE That He Didn’t Want To Return To Saudi Arabia For Crown Jewel*



Nothing Finer said:


> I've no doubt he had leukaemia, but I'm also increasingly convinced the WWE let people believe his leukaemia was far worse than it was. If it was anywhere near as severe as we've been lead to believe, with other wrestlers coming out crying and shit, acting like he's at deaths door, he wouldn't have been fucking around with The Rock on film sets and wouldn't be back now.
> 
> If it hadn't been for this Saudi Arabia show I doubt we'd have ever even heard about it, he'd have just been written off TV for a few weeks with another injury. This gave him an excuse to drop the title and not to go to KSA.


I don't know much about leukaemia specifically. But I unfortunately know about cancer coming back. If you had cancer, beat it, and it comes back, even just seeing a few cancer cells is REALLY serious because those cells are going to be stronger and tougher to kill than the old cancer cells.


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Roman Reigns Informed WWE That He Didn’t Want To Return To Saudi Arabia For Crown Jewel*

I feel like anyone with any stroke would’ve pulled out of the event but yeah weirdly convinient timing :lmao


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Typical WWE cultists insulting people that have suspicions on Vince, the most honorable man in the world xDDD


----------



## The Frisky (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Roman Reigns Informed WWE That He Didn’t Want To Return To Saudi Arabia For Crown Jewel*

I think it is okay to be skeptical 'cuz this is WWE, a shitty company with a CEO that thought an incest angle would be kewl. 

But to who ever shared that tweet about the leukemia, thank you. I was one of those people who were questioning how can someone look the way he looked if he had leukemia. I didn't really know there were different types of it.


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

FITZ said:


> LunaticDavis said:
> 
> 
> > that's just sick dude, there's other types of treatment, just because he didn't lose a bunch of weight or hair doesn't mean he didn't have cancer. It's just sad and pathetic you actually believe that
> ...


 exactly, people just always wanna find something to make Roman or wwe look bad


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Brodus Clay said:


> Typical WWE cultists insulting people that have suspicions on Vince, the most honorable man in the world xDDD


There is already a huge segment of the fanbase very suspicious of the whole thing. All they have to do is put the title on him anytime soon (this year) and we are one cunt-hair away from the fans turning on him again. Mark my words.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

^^Agreed.

I'm very happy for Roman. I just hope they don't fuck this up. They have a real chance for him to become what they've always wanted him to be now. Just let Roman do some cool stuff for a year and give him his crowning moment at next year's Mania. It'll work.

PLEASE keep him away from Brock. Even now, NOBODY wants to see that again. Seth needs to beat Brock. Then you could have two big stars instead of putting all your eggs in one basket again. This was a lucky break, but any businessman in his right mind would need to put the potential for the cancer to come back in the back of his mind.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Bestiswaswillbe said:


> Only naive marks would think there isn't a chance Vince would embellish it.





Brodus Clay said:


> Typical WWE cultists insulting people that have suspicions on Vince, the most honorable man in the world xDDD


:ha

Where are your tin foil hats? :lol

You guys WANT to believe Vince is lying, that's the difference. You simply don't like Roman or the current product, which is fine, but do yourselves a favour, stop embarrassing yourselves and don't watch anymore if you're going to stoop so low to say this is a hoax.

Hoax...:deanfpalm


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

validreasoning said:


> Why would wwe take their top full time guy off the road for four months, missing two of the big 4 ppvs (one where they needed to sell 40k+ tickets) their big houseshow run of the year after Christmas.
> 
> I mean Bryan refused to go to Saudi Arabia and they put title on him like 2 weeks later..


I never said they did, I just said conspiracy theorist may use this to argue their point.

Also, didn't look like WWE had trouble selling out the Rumble without Roman. WWE established years ago that there is no "top guy" like Hogan, Austin, Rock or Cena anymore. The WWE brand in itself is the top guy.


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

Y.2.J said:


> :ha
> 
> Where are your tin foil hats?
> 
> ...


Did I say it was a hoax? I said there is a possibility that Vince is embellishing the severity of whatever the situation really was. You're not Roman Reigns or his doctors so how can you say what the severity of the situation really was? 

The only one embarrassing themselves is you for being so fanboyed out to WWE that you think everything they do is out of the goodness of their hearts and that they would never exploit anything to support their agenda.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Y.2.J said:


> :ha
> 
> Where are your tin foil hats? :lol
> 
> ...


Like I said typical WWE cultist insulting people because they don't believe 100% Vince (imo he exaggerated), if you put your hands in the fire for Vince well.. good for you I guess lol, go buy a Roman cancer shirt now.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Bestiswaswillbe said:


> Did I say it was a hoax? I said there is a possibility that Vince is embellishing the severity of whatever the situation really was. You're not Roman Reigns or his doctors so how can you say what the severity of the situation really was?
> 
> The only one embarrassing themselves is you for being so fanboyed out to WWE that you think everything they do is out of the goodness of their hearts and that they would never exploit anything to support their agenda.


Exactly, plus you can't really blame some fans for being skeptical about this considering how poor WWE's track record is over the years.

For the record, they've exploited some deaths before. Hell, they even did this with Jim Neidhart last December to give Ruby Riott some heat and to give Natalya a feel-good moment at TLC (WHILE Roman Reigns was busy recovering); which isn't that long ago.

If the company is willing to do something as questionable as that, then they're totally willing to exploit Roman's unfortunate condition.

Edit:

This isn't at you btw dude; but for the record to anyone who says otherwise, his cancer is REAL.


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

Hesssss back after 4 months. Loosk about the same. No hair loss from treatment. But he is backkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk. cough bs cough


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Ratedr4life said:


> I never said they did, I just said conspiracy theorist may use this to argue their point.
> 
> Also, didn't look like WWE had trouble selling out the Rumble without Roman. *WWE established years ago that there is no "top guy" like Hogan, Austin, Rock or Cena anymore.* The WWE brand in itself is the top guy.


This is a false myth. They've tried for 4-5 years to make Roman THE guy. The fans just don't like him. It's not even divisive like how Cena had the women and kids cheering him while the men booed him. Roman is just not very popular. But they've still tried their hardest to make him the new FOTC.


----------



## Fawkes_619 (Mar 4, 2016)

I'm prepared to cop heat for this... But I do feel like this is an EMBELLISHED work. I'd hazard a guess that he developed some form of non-serious cancer and needed to take a break to treat it. But that they then used this cancer angle to their advantage.

Regardless it seems like they've finally got him over. Sadly. I'm all for being happy for Joseph Anoaʻi the man, but Roman Reigns is still the same old lackluster wrestler he was. Chants ;like "It's your ring" piss me off. No. he is still a overhyped wrestler. Chant about his health and being glad he is healthy/ in remission, not his wrestling "talent".


----------



## Mifune Jackson (Feb 22, 2013)

Fawkes_619 said:


> Regardless it seems like they've finally got him over. Sadly. I'm all for being happy for Joseph Anoaʻi the man, but Roman Reigns is still the same old lackluster wrestler he was. Chants ;like "It's your ring" piss me off. No. he is still a overhyped wrestler. Chant about his health and being glad he is healthy/ in remission, not his wrestling "talent".


Nothing lasts if they don't play their cards right. If they can use this to make Reigns a better character on TV who's entertaining, great, but in all likelihood he'll be back to where he was post-Mania unless he was also thinking of ways to reinvent himself.


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

Welcome back


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

The butthurt is still going strong.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

You think WWE is that dumb to fabricate something like this? They would lose ratings, advertisers, sponsors, and their stock would plummet big time. The risk is far too high for the reward of getting one singular guy over. You conspiracy theorists must be mad.

With that being said, I am extremely glad to see that he had a quick recovery and hell man, all it took was for him winning the fans over was getting cancer and beating it. You can't make that shit up! :lol


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Bestiswaswillbe said:


> Your ridiculous post makes you seem like you're one of these guys.


From the WWE call centre.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Bestiswaswillbe said:


> Did I say it was a hoax? I said there is a possibility that Vince is embellishing the severity of whatever the situation really was. You're not Roman Reigns or his doctors so how can you say what the severity of the situation really was?
> 
> The only one embarrassing themselves is you for being so fanboyed out to WWE that you think everything they do is out of the goodness of their hearts and that they would never exploit anything to support their agenda.


Who says I'm a fanboy? :lol
I point out things that I like about the WWE, that I dislike and where I think they can improve.

The lot of you clearly only talk about the negatives. And have some creepy agenda against Vince, WWE and Roman.
Clear bias in many of you.

Who are you to the rate the scale of severity of cancer? A little cancer is something to ignore? Should Vince come out and say stop cheering Roman, he only had a mild case of cancer.

Grow up.



Brodus Clay said:


> Like I said typical WWE cultist insulting people because they don't believe 100% Vince (imo he exaggerated), if you put your hands in the fire for Vince well.. good for you I guess lol, go buy a Roman cancer shirt now.


Calls people WWE cultists, get offended when some replies to them.
Clear troll.


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

Y.2.J said:


> Who says I'm a fanboy? :lol
> I point out things that I like about the WWE, that I dislike and where I think they can improve.
> 
> The lot of you clearly only talk about the negatives. And have some creepy agenda against Vince, WWE and Roman.
> ...


Why are you throwing a hissy fit because people are having a conversation about Vince's possible motives?

Nobody even quoted you I don't think. You just came in here ranting and raving, calling people names because they question and don't accept the WWE narratives like some kind of gospel. 

If anyone needs to grow up, it's you.


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

I got something. When ambrose comes back. They can form a tag team. Reigns and ambrose. Called men on remission.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Ham and Egger said:


> You think WWE is that dumb to fabricate something like this?


I’ve learned never to put a cap on how dumb I think WWE can be.


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

Ham and Egger said:


> You think WWE is that dumb to fabricate something like this? They would lose ratings, advertisers, sponsors, and their stock would plummet big time. The risk is far too high for the reward of getting one singular guy over. You conspiracy theorists must be mad.
> 
> With that being said, I am extremely glad to see that he had a quick recovery and hell man, all it took was for him winning the fans over was getting cancer and beating it. You can't make that shit up! :lol


Are you actually dumb enough to think that that WWE is beyond embellishing things to support their agenda or dumb enough to think Reigns will be over if he keeps getting the super man push?

Dude isn't over at all, he's fake over right now.


----------



## Athenry04 (Aug 31, 2016)

Hang on , just been reading that Reigns filmed a new fast and furious film during his 4 months off, is this defo true?


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Athenry04 said:


> Hang on , just been reading that Reigns filmed a new fast and furious film during his 4 months off, is this defo true?


Hobbs & Knobbs I think? He plays a Cousin to the Rock, who plays his character from the Fast & Furious franchise,


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

Bestiswaswillbe said:


> Your ridiculous post makes you seem like you're one of these guys.


Why is that Manju guy holding a knife?


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

Adam Cool said:


> Why is that Manju guy holding a knife?


not sure if your joking but its just a rip in the paper.

nice to see the black cloud from "lost" wishing roman a happy birthday on the right though, knew he was a good lad.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

What are the odds WWE try to shoehorn Reigns into the main event of this year's WM? 
If so, that will be *5 years in a row.*


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1102963874934865921

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1102932622357995526


----------

